# Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016



## Koblenzer Angler (26. Oktober 2016)

Liebe AB-User, Hallo Blinker Redaktion, Hallo Herr Wilde

Zuerst mal zu uns: mit „wir“ ist eine größere Gruppe Koblenzer Angler, die in unterschiedlicher Zusammensetzung zusammen angeln gehen.
Unter uns sind Vollblutangler, Fliegenfischer, Spin-, Stipp- und Karpfenangler, Allrounder, Arbeiter, ein Rechtsanwalt, zwei Ärzte usw. usw. – halt ein breiter Durchschnitt durch unser Hobby und die hier lebende Bevölkerung.

Wir haben lange überlegt, wie wir auf den Bericht „Mein Herz ist R(h)ein“ in der Novemberausgabe des Blinker reagieren.
Wir haben uns gefragt, ob wir öffentlich etwas schreiben, ob wir an die Redaktion eine Mail schreiben oder einfach eine Nachricht an Herrn Wilde verfassen...
Nach reiflicher Überlegung haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, in Form eines offenen Briefs hier im größten deutschen Angelforum zu reagieren. Der Brief soll zum Nachdenken anregen und unsere dem Artikel gegenüber kritische Sichtweise verdeutlichen.

Wer dermaßen die Öffentlichkeit sucht und aus unserer subjektiven Sicht nicht den Tatsachen entsprechend schreibt, der bekommt eine öffentlichkeitswirksame Antwort.

Bei uns ist eigentlich jeder willkommen - egal ob heimischer Chaot oder der Touri-Angler, ja sogar Redakteure, Profis (oder auch die es mal werden wollen) und Teamangler.

Was wir aber nicht brauchen sind Menschen, die in einer Zeitschrift über unsere schöne Region berichten, als kennen sie diese wie ihre Westentasche – zumal wenn sich - wie im vorliegenden Artikel derart viele Fragezeichen in den Köpfen der ortsansässigen Angler bilden.  
Wir haben in den letzten Jahren ausreichend Erfahrung sammeln „dürfen“ mit diversen Redakteuren, Film- und Köderproduzenten, Teamanglern und anderen „Sammlern“. Vom Ergebnis waren wir nicht immer begeistert – zumal sich häufig negative Folgen daraus entwickelt haben.

Manchmal waren es Berichte in einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften von Teamanglern, wo im Nachhinein herauskam, dass sie noch nicht mal einen Gewässerschein hatten, mal waren es TV-Filme wo ein Waller dreimal wieder aufs Wasser gezogen wurde bis der Film im Kasten war, ein anders Mal wurden Fische in Schon- und Sperrgebieten gefangen und dann an einen anderen Ort transportiert um ihn dort zu präsentieren oder es wurde mit dem 6m Boot und 150PS durch ein Laichschongebiet gehämmert, es gab Klopftouren in einem Flusstal auf Waller – natürlich keine 70m von den Schlafzimmern der Anwohner und ein paar 130db Bissanzeiger meldeten sich dann auch noch nachts. Kurzum: Wir könnten endlos so weitermachen. 

Die Folgen haben wir Angler dann immer zu spüren bekommen, sei es durch mehr Sperrgebiete, mehr Argwohn seitens der Bevölkerung, höhere Gebühren und strengere Regeln.
So haben sich im Bereich Vallendar (ein Bereich mit eigenständigem Fischereirecht) die Preise für die Bootsangelei fast VERDREIFACHT, jetzt bezahlt man etwas über 80€ für knapp 3km Strecke. Und es wird auch nicht mehr unterschieden, ob man „Bootseigner“ oder nur „Mitangler ist – beide zahlen den vollen Preis!!

Fast überfallartig haben sich Teamangler und Möchte-Gerne Profis nach diversen Berichten die Klinke in die Hand gegeben, haben ihr Ding durchgezogen und haben verbrannte Erde, einen Haufen Müll und auch schon mal überflüssige Köderfische vor einem Anglerheim im Gebüsch hinterlassen...
Ganz zu schweigen von angebundenen und zurückgelassenen Montagen an fremden Booten und Steganlagen.
Als dann noch die „Raubfischprofis“ mit mehr oder weniger aufgemotzten Booten, die dann noch vollmundig „Catch & Release“ auf den Filmchen propagiert haben und manchmal sogar die bei uns übrliche "Frühjahrsschonzeit" nicht kannten, bekamen wir einheimischen Angler richtig Angst weil im Raum stand, das Nacht- und Bootangeln wieder zu verbieten.

Um es deutlich zu schreiben: wir haben die Schnauze gestrichen voll von Leuten, die meinen, sie könnten auf Gedeih und Verderb ihre Vermarktungsmaschinerie sorglos weiter betreiben und dabei jeglichen Anstand ablegen.

Was hat dies alles jetzt mit dem o.g. Blinker Artikel zu tun, werdet ihr euch fragen...
Nun, die Antwort ist einfach: Es reicht, das Maß voll!! Und nein, wir sind nicht neidisch auf imaginäre Fänge – dank unserer teilweise Jahrzentelangen Erfarung und/oder vieler Angeltage im Jahr fangen wir unsere Fische.

Wir haben es aber satt, dass hier Leute herkommen die meinen, sie haben die Anglerweisheit mit der großen Kelle gefressen und versuchen, den Endverbraucher zu verarschen die den Endverbrauchern Tipps geben, die unserer Ansicht nach einer fundierten Grundlage entbehren.
Um genau zu wissen, um was es hier geht, müsst ihr euch leider den Blinker, Ausgabe November 2016 kaufen. Es geht um den Artikel von Veit Wilde („Mein Herz ist R(h)ein) und die darin enthaltenen Aussagen...

Wir angeln an diesem Rheinabschnitt teilweise seit unserer Kindheit und die ist bei einigen schon seit 30, 40 und mehr Jahren vorüber. Und wenn die einheimischen Angler sagen, der Rhein sei ein schwieriges und anspruchsvoll zu beangelndes Gewässer, wie kommt dann Herr Wilde dazu, zu behaupten, der Rhein hätte hier einen besseren Bestand an (kleineren) Zander als die Elbe? 
Klar, die kapitalen Zander gibt es fast ausschließlich nur bei Herrn Wilde...  Uns ortsansässige Angler verwundert in diesem Zusammenhang sehr, dass kapitale Zanderfänge (Zander ü70-80cm) für uns eher eine Ausnahme und keinesfalls die Regel darstellen.

Als bekannt wurde, dass Herr Wilde unser schönes Rheintal besucht, sprach sich das schnell herum und zwei Leute unserer Runde haben Sie sogar auf Facebook angeschrieben und ihre Hilfe angeboten - Eine Antwort sind Sie ihnen bis heute im Übrigen schuldig.

Sie hätten, zusammengezählt, auf Jahrhunderte Jahre Angelerfahrung zurückgreifen können, sie hätten sogar vom Boot aus angeln können, sie hätten eine unschätzbare Menge an Wissen dargelegt bekommen und sie hätten bestimmt einen Fisch, wenn nicht sogar mehrere gute Fische in die Kamera halten können.
Wir kannten ja schon den Bericht von ihnen über die Strecke in der Angelwoche und wir wollten ihnen nur helfen, ein paar schöne Fischbilder zu bekommen um einen richtig schönen Bericht schreiben zu können.
Ja, wir wollten ihnen wirklich helfen, damit nicht ein zweiter Bericht dabei herauskommt, der zwar zwei Seiten schmückt, aber nichts aussagt.

Herr Wilde, sie waren wie oft hier? Von zwei Mal wissen wir sicher, aber woher haben sie dann ihr angebliches umfangreiches Wissen über diesen Rheinabschnitt?
Wir haben schon einige Berichte über „unseren Abschnitt“ gelesen, aber selten war einer dabei, in dem derart viele Ungereimtheiten und aus unserer Sicht, die auf jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung beruht – verzeihen Sie- dummes Zeug geschrieben wurde.
Und es dann noch so gut verkaufen, da gehört schon was dazu...

Wir würden diese Aussage gerne anhand einiger Stellen verdeutlichen. Hierbei schreiben wir selbstverständlich immer aus unserer subjektiven Sichtweise. Fangen wir doch mal an. Die ersten Sachen sind harmlos und wenn man sich ein bischen auskennt, weiß man, dass eigentlich fast alle so arbeiten.

*Die ersten zwei Seiten (Seite 58/59):* Ja, es ist richtig: wer sich anpasst, erlebt viele gute Angeltage. Das setzt aber umfangreiches Wissen voraus.
Ja, auch ein Gastangler kann mal gut hier fangen. Dazu gehört eine Menge Glück und noch mehr Wissen. Dass Sie hier so gut gefangen haben, wagen wir zu bezweifeln (man munkelt von über 20 Zandern in drei Tagen).
Und ja, in der Dämmerung sind hier die Fische am aktivsten – das weiß aber bei uns jeder 14jährige Jungangler.

Herr Wilde, wir sind hier manchmal tagelang unterwegs, fahren wesentlich mehr Kilometer mit dem Auto oder dem Boot, haben wirklich viel Wissen über diesen Rheinabschnitt, aber glauben sie mir: eine solche Taktung an Fischen kann man bei uns am Kalender anstreichen und selbst unter unseren Mitgliedern kann man diejenigen, denen dies gelungen ist, an einer Hand abzählen.

Und dann wollen sie uns weißmachen, das sie... Schon klar...

*Seite 60:* Das kleine Bild unten links... Ja, das ist hier aufgenommen, es zeigt die Panzerrampe an der Urmitzer Brücke... Da drängt uns im Übrigen die Frage auf: haben sie den Angler wenigstens anstandshalber gefragt, ob sie das Bild von ihm veröffentlichen dürfen? 

Das große Bild mit dem Waller... wo haben sie das her? Bei uns haben sie den Fisch unserer Meinung nach nicht gefangen. Nicht, dass es bei uns keine Waller gibt, wir haben sogar richtig große hier...
Aber es gibt diese Buhne im Hintergrund es bei uns nicht. Die mag es irgendwo an der der Elbe oder am Niederrhein geben, aber hier nicht. 

*Seite 61,* das Foto mit den Aalen...Mussten sie lange suchen bis sie es in ihrem Archiv fanden?
Wir nicht, es stammt frühestens vom August 2015, denn da wurde es auf ihrer Seite hochgeladen.

http://www.veit-wilde.de/31_august_2015.html

Sie hätten auch bei uns richtig fette Aale fangen können - das nötige Wissen oder die richtigen Tipps vorrausgesetzt.

Soviel zum Thema „Ehrlichkeit & Glaubwürdigkeit“... Für uns hat es den Eindruck, dass Sie ein altes Bild von den Aalen genommen haben, um die Seite zu füllen. Wenn unser Rhein doch einen so guten Zanderbestand hat und sie so gut gefangen haben – warum denn kein Bild von so einem Fisch, gefangen in den Buhnen von St. Sebastian oder Andernach?

Aus diesem Grund wollen wir auch nicht weiter auf die zwei Fischbilder auf Seite 62/63 eingehen...

Das große Bild auf der Buhne – ja das ist von hier und wurde in Andernach Namedy aufgenommen. Warum haben sie diese Stelle eigentlich nicht erwähnt?

Kommen wir nun zur *Doppelseite 64/65* und hier ist am Ende der Dicke Hund begraben, dazu jedoch am Ende mehr...

Gehen wir mal jedes Bild der Reihe nach durch.

*Hafen Brohl (oben mittig)* Ja, hier gibt es Barsche – die ziehen an wenigen Tagen im Herbst rein und wenn dies der Fall ist, leben einige Tage später nur noch wenige davon. Der Grund hierfür: die guten Plätze sind dann alle 24h am Tag besetzt und kein anderer, etwas weniger erfahrener Angler hat da auch nur den Hauch einer Chance...
Große Barsche sind hier wirklich selten und über einen 40er hier kann man sich wirklich freuen. Ebenso wie über einen freien Angelplatz...

Im Übrigen ist die Strömungskante im Bereich der Landzungenspitze ein händlerfreundliches Ködergrab und nur exzellentes Wissen um die Länge der Steinpackung hilft gegen größere Geldausgaben beim Händler. Und der Ausfahrtsbereich ist auch nicht flach und der „heiße Bereich“ liegt überall, nicht nur an der Strömungskante.
Friedfische... Ja, ab und an fangen Hobbyangler mal ein paar Rotaugen und selbst Profis schaffen es mal, 15 - 20 Rotaugen zu fangen – aber von „reichlich Friedfischen“ sind wir hier sehr weit entfernt...
Wie wäre es denn gewesen, wenn Sie ihr umfangreiches Wissen über den Hafen dem geneigten Leser weitergegeben hätten?
Dazu gehört auch, dass man einen Teil des Hafens nicht befischen darf...

*Das nächste Bild „Buhnen St. Sebastian“...* Einige von uns wohnen in den Rheindörfern entlang des Buhnenfeldes zwischen St. Sebastian und Urmitz und kennen diese wie ihre Westentasche. Ja, nachts kann man hier mal einen Zander fangen. Ab und an auch mal zwei oder drei.

Das setzt aber auch wieder eine Menge spezifisches Wissen über die Spots voraus. Waller werden da auch mal gefangen – 2016 rund 10 Stück, einer sogar auf Schwimmbrot und ein 180cm auf Tauwurm.
Ach ja... Bestimmt wissen Sie ja auch, dass dieses Buhnenfeld zum größten Teil vom 1.10-30.03 eines jeden Jahres Schongebiet ist und das dass "Kahle Loch", der kleine Tümpel bei Kaltenengers sogar bis zum 20.6 "zu" ist.
Sie haben sich ja, hiervon gehen wir aus - den Schein durchgelesen und kennen die individuellen Regelungen.

Ihre Leser, die oft von weit herkommen, interessiert es aber auch schon, bevor die sich den Schein kaufen und dann ernüchternd feststellen müssen, dass sie im Herbst von Ihrem hochgelobten Buhnenfeld nur 900m Strecke oder besser gesagt: drei Buhnen befischen können...

*Nächstes Bild „Mündung Rheinlaache“* - der überfischteste Platz im ganzen Umkreis – haben sie überhaupt einen Platz bekommen ohne eine Platzmarke zu ziehen?
Ja, der Platz bringt auch mal einen schönen Fisch hervor, zu 99,9% lebt der aber nicht lange und zu viele Angler sind des Fisches Tod.
Selbst erfahrene Angler beißen sich an diesem Platz oftmals die Zähne aus. Ab und an zaubern wir auch mal einen Fisch raus. Ansonsten: Viel Schlamm, eine Kiesbank, die Strömungskante fast unerreichbar weit draußen, ein Krautfeld und einen Graben, der sich...
Aber den kennen sie ja bestimmt, den brauchen wir ihnen ja nicht zu zeigen...

So, jetzt wird es so langsam interessant: *Das nächste Bild zeigt den Angelplatz „Insel Graswerth“*
Nach sorgsamer Lektüre des Erlaubnisscheins weiß man, dass für die Insel Graswerth ein absolutes Betretungsverbot zum Zwecke der Fischerei besteht da sie ein FFH-Gebiet ist. Ergo muss man den Namen auch nicht erwähnen, das verwirrt doch lediglich...
Der Platz nennt sich „Bendorfer Hafen" in dem man im Übrigen nicht angeln darf, am Schild „Betreten verboten“ ist Schluss! Aber oberhalb, da darf man fischen.
Ja, es gibt eine starke Strömung und es gibt Struktur – aber „flach laufende Köder“ bringen ihnen hier nur dann etwas, wenn sie mit dem Boot dort liegen, im Wasser stehen oder eine lange Rute dabeihaben. Auch dieser Platz ist, wie soll es auch anders sein, stark befischt und um erfolgreich zu angeln muß man weit werfen, sehr weit sogar...

Ach ja. Mit dem Erlaubnisschein darf man bis zur Autobahnbrücke angeln, in der Zeit vom 15.3-15.6 noch nicht einmal das, da ist schon auf Höhe vom Sportplatz Ende – Hier ist in dieser Zeit ein Laichschongebiet und die Angelstrecke von ca. 300m verringert sich dann auch ca. 200m, die man sich im Sommer mit unzähligen Badegästen teilen muss... Das gilt im Übrigen auch für nahezu alle Buhnenfelder.

*Kommen wir nun zum Hauptgrund, warum wir so stocksauer sind und Sie sich bei uns endgültig ins Abseits geschossen haben.*

Es geht hier um ihren empfohlenen Angelplatz *„Anleger Andernach – eine Bucht voller Fische“*...

Im Heft ist ein Foto einer Steganlage am Andernacher Stromhafen zu sehen, dazu eine kleine Bucht mit Sandstrand – Moment, Andernacher Stromhafen, war da nicht was??

 Richtig: 



Das ist der Bereich, der im Erlaubnisschein eindeutig als *Angelverbotszone* beschrieben ist. Waren Sie wirklich exakt DORT zum Angeln? Haben wir es richtig verstanden, dass Sie die Leser dort hinschicken möchten? Wir hoffen, dass wir das lediglich falsch aus Ihrem Text interpretiert haben. Und sie waren da angeln und schicken da Leute hin zum Angeln??

Herr Wilde, ich denke, Sie kennen sich hier so gut aus, also kann Ihnen ja so etwas eigentlich nicht geschehen..
Also, an was liegt es bei ihnen? Dummheit? Faulheit? Mediengeilheit? Arroganz? Oder Schusseligkeit?

Das Sperrgebiet ist ausdrücklich im Erlaubnisschein vermerkt (*->Stromhafen Andernach<-*) und zusätzlich noch mit einem Schild begrenzt, das steht im übrigen ca. 20m unterhalb des Platzes, von dem Sie oder Ihr Fotograf das zum Artikel gehörende Bild geschossen haben und kein Mensch der Welt kann uns erzählen, er oder Sie hätten dieses Schild nicht gesehen und es im Erlaubnisschein nicht gelesen.

Dem geneigten Leser haben wir hier mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, damit Ihr Bild mit diesen verglichen werden kann...















Vielleicht kann jetzt jeder verstehen, warum wir so sauer sind. Da kommt einer daher, erzählt einen vom Pferd und wie gut er (angeblich) gefangen hat und was kommt dabei raus? 
Stellen wir uns einmal folgendes Szenario vor: ein Leser des Artikels verlässt sich blind auf die getroffenen Aussagen, kauft einen Erlaubnisschein und geht an den Stellen angeln, die er auf den Bildern wiedererkennt. Was meinen Sie, wird passieren, wenn ein Kontrolleur denjenigen dort im Sperrgebiet antrifft? 
Vermutlich wird der Begriff „Fischwilderei“ fallen und das kann doch unmöglich die Absicht eines solchen Artikels sein, denken wir uns.

*Aufgrund der Begrenzung eines Artikels auf 20.000 Zeichen geht es unten weiter:*


----------



## Koblenzer Angler (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

*Aufgrund der Begrenzung eines Artikels auf 20.000 Zeichen geht es hier weiter:*

Was soll ein Kontrollorgan tun, wenn er jetzt einen Angler dort erwischt? Soll er ihn angeln lassen, weil der Herr Wilde es empfohlen hat?
Mit solchen Aktionen und Artikeln, die eigentlich fernab jeglicher Realität sind, bekommen Sie nicht mehr „Fans“, Sie verkaufen nicht mehr Köder und der „Blinker“ bekommt auch nicht eine Zeitung mehr verkauft!

Ok, bei dieser Ausgabe könnte sich das mal kurzfristig ändern, weil viele Leute sich diese Ausgabe kaufen müssen um zu sehen, worum es geht... Wir können die Bilder aus der Zeitung aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht abfotografieren.

Sie suggerieren den Lesern, was für tolle Fänge sie hier machen können und was kommt dabei rum?

Ein Artikel, in dem (vermutlich) der größte Teil zusammengesponnen wurde, und (vermutlich) nicht der Wahrheit entspricht – die Fischbilder jedenfalls entsprechen dies zumindest teilweise nicht...

Wenn sie doch so gut gefangen haben, warum sieht man kein einziges Fangbild von dieser „Safari“ am Mittelrhein?
Ehe wir es vergessen: Der Zander ist in diesem Flußabschnitt ab dem *1.2* eines jeden Jahres geschont und nicht erst ab dem *1.4*!!
Aber das weiß man natürlich, wenn man sich den Fischereierlaubnisschein UND das Merkblatt durchgelesen hat...

Jetzt kommt unserer Erfahrung und Befürchtung nach das, was jedes mal passiert, wenn einer von Euch Helden mal wieder hier war: eine Menge Leute kaufen sich Erlaubnisscheine (gut für den Verband als Pächter), kaufen sich Köder (gut für die hier ansässigen Händler), fahren dann aber
frustriert nach Hause.
Klar könnte man sagen: Selbst schuld, was glaubst du auch den Artikeln und dem Gerede...
Fakt ist aber: ihr alle, wie ihr Verfasser solcher Artikel seid, wie ihr Videos von euren Top ausgerüsteten High-Tech Booten aus dreht, ihr alle verkauft einen Traum.
Ihr solltet Vorbilder und verdammt nochmal ehrlich und authentisch sein und euch nicht das Zeug aus den Fingern saugen!!

*Zum Abschluss ein paar „warme Worte“ an Redakteure, Teamangler und andere „Angler“...*

Leute, hört auf, mit Geschichten die Angler für dumm zu verkaufen!! Hört auf, mit euren Berichten und Reportagen Strecken zu „verbrennen“, hört
auf zu versuchen, einen Superlativ nach dem anderen aus dem Hut zu zaubern. Vor allem aber hört auf, die heimischen Angler und deren Erfahrungen „außen vor“ zu lassen!
Egal mit wem man spricht, aus welcher Gegend der Angler auch kommt: bei nahezu 80% sind die Erfahrungen die mit euch oder euren Artikeln gemacht wurden, negativ behaftet.
Auf einmal sind vorher gute Platze danach verbrannt oder es wurden die Regeln verändert, Strecken ganz gesperrt oder sonst irgendwie bekamen die ansässigen Angler die Quittung.
Was diese Angler aber nie bekamen waren eine Lobby, eine Erwähnung oder sonst irgendwie etwas von euch zurück.

Nur mit ihnen zusammen bekommt ihr es hin, einen authentischen und ehrlichen Bericht über eine Strecke zu schreiben und nur mit ihnen schafft ihr es, dem Leser aufzuzeigen, dass es mehr Tage ohne Fang gibt als welche mit kapitalen Fischen.

Meint Ihr wirklich, die Leser sind so dumm und glauben Euch, dass ihr überall wo Ihr hinkommt dicke Fische fangt? Meint Ihr, die wissen nicht, dass ihr oft genug irgendwo in NL oder andern Gewässern seid um genug Bilder für das ganze Jahr zu knipsen?
Glaubt ihr wirklich, die Leser merken nicht, dass Euer „mit dem Köder XXX gefangen“ Gelaber oft genug geflunkert ist um den Gummilurch oder Plastikfisch besser zu verkaufen?
Wir haben es satt, dass die sog. „Profis“ hierher kommen, einen auf dicke Hose machen, entweder zu Fuß oder mit dem Boot (manchmal) in Sperrzonen angeln oder gleich ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln gehen und dann noch den ganzen Mist, den sie fabriziert haben, Medien- und Geldbeutelwirksam verhökern!!
Aufgrund der schlechten Erfahrungen, die wir hier mit den ganzen Profis gemacht haben, achten wir alle sehr darauf, wer sich hier am Wasser tummelt.

Nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit: zu uns kann jeder Angler kommen um seinem Hobby nachzugehen, wir „Kowelenzer Schängelche“ sind ein gastfreundliches Völkchen, wir teilen auch gerne mal die knappen Angelplätze, erklären dem auswärtigen Angler auch gerne etwas, dazu kommen drei Fachgeschäfte mit fähigen Mitarbeitern wo Ihr Euch Tipps und Erlaubnisscheine holen und auch gerne Fragen stellen könnt – aber hört um Himmels willen auf, Euch wie Graf Koks aufzuführen –

Der große Fluss und dessen Anwohner geben gerne etwas von ihrem Reichtum ab, aber nur an Leute, die ihn und uns achten, ehren, fair zu ihm bzw. uns sind und die bereit sind, dem Fluss etwas zurück zu geben und wenn es nur in Form eines ehrlichen Artikels ist.

So, das war es von uns zu dieser Angelegenheit, weiter werden wir uns nicht öffentlich zu diesem Thema äußern. Was gesagt werden musste, ist gesagt.
Wenn Ihr diskutieren wollt, tut das in einem anständigen Rahmen, themenbezogen und ohne euch virtuell an die Gurgel zu gehen.

Wir hoffen das wir mit diesem doch etwas unbequemen Brief ein paar Leute wachrütteln und zum Umdenken anregen können und ein bischen Träumen wird man ja noch dürfen. 

Weiterhin hoffen wir, niemandem zu nahe getreten zu sein.


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Öh, warum hast Du das nicht einfach unter deinem Account geschrieben, Jens????

Zumal der Inhalt ja OK ist...


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Und wieder mal der Wilde, es ist einfach unfassbar, wie.....! Lassen wir das lieber unausgesprochen. :r:r:r


----------



## Fr33 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hatten wir das letztens nicht schon mal wo VW mit John C. irgendwo an "Blauen" Geländern gefischt hat - was auch verboten war?


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hab mir am WE in Lingen auf der Messe einen Eindruck von diesen xxxxxxxx Zanderspezi machen können  und das war ganz sicher kein guter Eindruck. Hab mich also nicht getäuscht .....|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Da das mit Sicherheit ne gepfefferte Meinungsäußerung ist, die zu kontroversen Diskussionen führen wird, erinnere ich vorsichtshalber an die Regeln der Diskussion hier untereinander....

Aber das Bild vom Blinker und die hier eingestellten mit dem Verbotsschild - das scheint echt die gleiche Ecke zu sein ....


----------



## Deep Down (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wieso, das Verbotsschild zeigt doch nur nen Ansitzangler!


----------



## spike999 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hatten wir das letztens nicht schon mal wo VW mit John C. irgendwo an "Blauen" Geländern gefischt hat - was auch verboten war?



ja,hatten wir...
hier nochmal für die,die es interessiert...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318731


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

#6#6
 Was für eine ehrliche Art, sich diesen Aufwand zu machen.
 Was wahr ist kann ich nicht wissen, aber ich finde die Art gut so darauf zu antworten.
 Wobei es für diesen Art kein Geld oder Ehre geben wird, was auf der Gegenseite ja der Antrieb ist.

 Glaubhaft weil es eben kein Sonderfall zu sein scheint, wobei viele "vermeintliche" Angelvorbilder eher besonders wenig Rücksicht und Grenzen kennen.
 Ohne frage, viele von Ihnen können Angeln und fangen gewaltig.
 Aber als Vorbilder.......|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Das jeder irgendwie zu seinem täglichen Brot kommen muss, ist natürlich, es muss ja jeder haben. Aber beim Wie scheiden sich die Geister und ganz besonders auffällig ist es schon, dass immer wieder die gleichen Kandidaten in die Kritik geraten. Aber ich kann es erwarten, bis sich ein Wort meines Mentors erfüllen wird. "A jeder kriagt irgendwann sei Fett'n weg!" Und Freunde glaubt mir, in solchen Momenten kann ich gönnen, wie kein anderer!


----------



## Wegberger (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

jetzt aber mal "Hand auf´s Herz" #h

Warum sollte eine auflagen-orientierte Presse-Maschine denn was anderes bringen ?

Scheinbar sind Verbände und Vereine gebauchpinselt oder geschmiert !!

An sich verstösst doch jede Ausgabe mit ihren Bildern sogar den verwurstelten Angel-Tierschutzgedanken. Aber gehen die Verbände dagegen vor ? 

Dem obrigkeithörigen Vereinsangler werden alle möglichen Stöcke zwischen die Beine geworfen - denn genug Dumme finden das sogar toll.

Aber kommt die Presse vorbei ... ist alles egal. Komische Moral.

Auch wenn ich bei diesen Worten die Krätze kriege : Wo sind denn unsere Verbands-Futzies mit ihren selbstkasteienden Regelungen wenn die Presse kommt #t ?

An sich ein Wahnsinn .... aber dieser Bericht demaskiert gnadenlos die Unfähigkeit der Funktionäre wegen Eitelkeit und Unvermögen im Amt.

Traurige Wahrheit/Satire an: " Wende dich an Peta & Nabu, da wird dir eher geholfen als bei Angelvereinen / verbänden" : Traurige Wahrheit/Satire aus


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine auflagen-orientierte Presse-Maschine denn was anderes bringen ?


Es gibt da eigentlich eine ungeschriebene Regel:
man macht einen Gewässerbericht in Absprache mit dem Bewirtschafter/Fischereirechtinhaber (sofern vorhanden).
(Hat für einen Autor gleichzeitig den Vorteil, dass man an viele Infos kommt, die sonst so einfach nicht zu kriegen sind)


----------



## Wegberger (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,



> Es gibt da eigentlich eine ungeschriebene Regel:


Scheinbar hat sich ein Verhandlungs-Teil dieser Regel als nicht wichtig genug erwiesen #t
Warum bloß?

Aus meiner Sicht ein klasse Beispiel dafür..... das diese Verbands- Vereinsfutzis vorgeführt werden. Weil sie einfach nur Luftpumpen sind und das ist jetzt schon geschönt geschrieben.

Dieser Affront ist die mediale Dokumentation der Unwichtigkeit/Unfähigkeit dieser Funktionäre.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eitelkeit und die Not liefern zu müssen.


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine auflagen-orientierte Presse-Maschine denn was anderes bringen ?



Weil ihr das Vertrauen der Leserschaft am Herzen liegt? 
Das gleiche gilt im übrigen auch für diejenigen, die den Reibach im Hintergrund mit dem Transportmittel Printmedium machen. Aber das ist denen inzwischen völlig egal, es muss vermarktet werden, die Euros müssen rollen, auf Teufel komm raus. Begrenzte Ressourcen, Nachhaltigkeit, Folgewirkungen dieses Marketings vor Ort sind denen doch völlig egal. Fisch, Gewässer und in vielen Jahrzehnten gewachsene Vereinsstrukturen nur billiges und bequemes Mittel zum Zweck. 



Andal schrieb:


> Das jeder irgendwie zu seinem täglichen Brot kommen muss, ist natürlich, es muss ja jeder haben.



Andal, in unserem Land gibt es Millionen von Möglichkeiten nicht verhungern zu müssen und dabei trotzdem Anstand zu wahren. Einige der Möglichkeiten sind gewiss auch in der Angelbranche zu finden oder wären zumindest noch dort, wenn man nicht dort kollektiv diesen Weg eingeschlagen hätte. Dummerweise sind solche extremen "Spitzen des Eisberges" wie hier geschildert diejenigen, denen der Rest auch noch hinterherläuft, der nachgeahmt wird.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,



> Eitelkeit und die Not liefern zu müssen.





> Weil ihr das Vertrauen der Leserschaft am Herzen liegt?


aber , aber hört doch auf, die arme Presse anzufeinden. Die machen einfach ihren Job. 

Und die machen ihren Job in den Regeln, die die Berichterstattung mit sich bringt! 

Und warum haben sie so berichtet ... weil es den Funktionären so genehm war (ok .... komische Rechtsauffassung oder eigener Vorteil?) oder weil die Funktionäre gar nicht relevant waren !!! -> faktisch unbedeutend|bigeyes

Dieser Bericht und das Posting hier ist doch ein wirkliches Beispiel für den Supergau - > organisiertes Angel-Deutschland.... dieser Verband wird noch nicht einmal von der Printpresse mehr für Ernst genommen.... das Handeln entlavrt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Die PresseFu..is machen alles richtig.
Die schreiben das pilken ab sofort vertikalangeln genannt wird und alle Angler denken, gail, neue Methode erfunden und reden vom vertikalangeln. Der entsprechende Redakteur hat heute noch vom damaligen kiffen einen lachflash wie alle darauf abfahren.
Die Presse hat  zuerst die "Carphunter"  zu Angelgöttern gemacht und wie man sieht, es gibt genügen CH die mit Schubkarre ans Wasser kommen und 2-3 mal fahren müssen um das gesamte "Equipment" zu bewegen.
Dann werden die Wallerspezies hofiert und in allen Gewässern werden Waller besetzt.
Der Zander wird zum "Zielfisch" geschrieben und alle Spinnangler rennen um die kleinste Pfütze und glauben, sie müssen 10 Zander fangen  pro Runde. Den sie natürlich niemals mitnehmen würden weil Fische fangen und töten, schreibt ja die Angelpresse, ist Assi. Und wenn dann einer mal nen Zander mitnimmt und darüber berichtet wird er angegangen als "Zandermörder" und ähnliches bezeichnet.
All diesen Scheixx verzapft die Anglerpresse jeden Monat neu und obwohl angeblich alle Angler wissen dass es Unfug ist was geschrieben wird, stehn sie dann wenige Tage später im"TackleShop" um die neuesten "Baits"  zu kaufen.
Ich war mal mit einem Redakteur und späteren Chefredakteuer in Norwegen angeln. Seither kenne ich den Blindfisch und weiss woher der Name kommt.


----------



## mokki (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schöner Bericht, der sich nahtlos in vorherige Meldungen einreiht.  In Ostfriesland war der Kollege ja auch schon und hat ortsfremde Bilder mal eben an den "Tatort" verlegt. Auch das fischen im gesperrten Revieren wird öfter mal unterstellt. Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt. 

Aber wir sind doch auch selbst schuld. Wir wollen doch immer neue top Reviere, top Köder oder top Methoden haben. Also wird geliefert. Ich für meinen Teil kaufe die Zeitschriften in der Regel nicht mehr, wiederholt sich eh alles. Ist vermutlich die einzige Methode das zu beenden.


----------



## Cormoraner (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Mich wundert nichts. Der gleiche Profi hat bei uns auf der Havel ein strengverbotenen Bereich befischt, über diesen noch in aller Ruhe berichtet und sich somit seine Retourklatsche abgeholt. 
Er weiss genau, sollte er nochmal einen Fuss an die heilige Havel setzen auf diesen Abschnitten - lyncht ihn das angelnde Volk, eine kleine, verschworene aber heimische und wissensreiche Elite. 

Verbrannte Erde, das ist das Stichwort. Wieviele schöne Gewässer sind dem Marketing wegen schon zu Grunde gerichtet worden - schade.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Auha...


----------



## jhd81 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Der Herr Wilde ist doch auch hier im Forum aktiv.

 Mich würde mal interessieren was er zu dem sehr gut geschriebenen kritischen Brief sagt.


 Ich kenne mich  in der Gegend überhaupt nicht aus, und Herrn Wilde kenne Ich nur vom "Hören Sagen".

 Mich würde also auf jedenfall mal die andere Seite interessien


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



spike999 schrieb:


> ja,hatten wir...
> hier nochmal für die,die es interessiert...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318731



Da war doch noch was ..................|kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309501&highlight=guidingverbot


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt aber mal "Hand auf´s Herz" #h
> 
> Warum sollte eine auflagen-orientierte Presse-Maschine denn was anderes bringen ?



Vielleicht ein weiterer Grund dafür, dass der feine Herr W. nur noch freier Mitarbeiter beim Blinker ist und nicht mehr fest angestellt? Und da es einer Redaktion nicht möglich ist, alle Berichte freier Mitarbeiter auf den Wahrheitsgehalt zu prüfen hat sich das Thema freie Mitarbeit vielleicht auch bald erledigt ? Wer weiß? Dann kann er sich voll und ganz auf seinen Arbeitgeber konzentrieren.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@jhd81: Ich glaube er WAR mal hier aktiv im Forum, das letztgelesene von ihm ist sicher einige Zeit her...


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Mal ehrlich, wer glaubt denn was in Artikeln geschrieben wird. Jeder weiß, das der Köder schön ins Maul gelegt wird, damit er sich verkauft. Die Geschichten drum herum sind eben auch Geschichten. Sehr oft nicht wahr.
Das trifft auch auf alle anderen Spezies zu. Einige sind hier nur erfahrener sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu äußern.


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Stimmt, Der angesprochene Profi  ist beim Blinker wohl schon relativ abgemeldet.

Wen wunderts, überall wo er hinkommt proviziert er und löst Streitereien aus (zumindest meiner Ansicht nach).

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn manche Profis Grosszander zum Beispiel in 5 verschiedenen Positionen fotografiert um dann 5 Fische für 5 Storys zu haben.

Aber so ist Angeljournalismus halt. Denke sa auch an gedrillte tote Zander. Mir hat mal ein "Profi" unter vier Augen gesagt, dass es durchaus üblich ist, einen gelandeten Großfisch mal zur Sicherheit zu fotografieren, dann ihm statt dem Mepps oder Köfi einen Ultra-Super-Bait und Maul zu hängen und dann die letzten 30 Sekundem des "Drills" zu filmen, anschließend wird natürlich releast...

Diese ganze Angel-Werbeindustrie ist gefaked und unglaubwürdig bis zum gehtnichtmehr, und der angesprochene Herr  ist da meiner Ansicht nach absolute "Negativspitze", er ist zusätzlich noch absolut unsympathisch und nicht kritikfähig. 

Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum er sich nur auf Facebook herumtreibt und nicht mehr in Foren, denn auf FB kann er ja alles löschen was ihm an Kommentaren nicht passt und sich an den Likes erfreuen. 

Ich hoffe, dass er bald beim Blinker ganz rausgeschmissen wird, denn erst wenn er dort nichtmehr aufscheint, werde ich den Blinker wiedr kaufen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Moin Leude!

So ein absolut schöner Artikel zum Frühstück! 

Mein Dank geht an den Verfasser! 

Und Recht so! Endlich mal einer der das sagt und wer da was gegen tun will kauft einfach keine Zeitung mehr!

So wie ich schon seit Jahren! 

Der einfachste Weg deine Feinde zu besiegen ist nehme ihnen ihre Nahrungsgrundlage sprich ihr Geld weg! 

Starken Tag euch


----------



## Pupser (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Das ist ja mal 'ne reife negativ "Leistung" von Autor und Fachzeitschrift.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schöner "offener Brief", nicht reißerisch, nicht beleideigend...aber entlarvend.
Sowas geht natürlich gar nicht.

Ich habe mich mal echt über einen Bericht in der "Fisch & Fang" geärgert, indem Uli Beyer am Dortmudn Ems Kanal angeln war und dann anschließend 4 Wochen dort ein Mekka entstand. So standen an einer Kurve 6 Spinnfischer, die man sonst höchstens mal zu Zweit befischt.
Aber:
Er war mit Verbandsvorstand vor Ort, der ein bisschen was zur Region erklärt hat und......> Er war sich nicht zu fein zuzugeben, dass man mit 3 Mann an einem halben Tag Schneider geblieben ist an Schleuse und Altarm.
Keinem Profi springen die Fische ans Band. Warum sollte es denen anders gehen als uns?


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Konkrete Anfragen an den Blinker auf dessen FB Seite werden mittlerweile schon mit Ausschluss des Nutzers auf der Seite quittiert. Habe ich auch gar nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich möchte mich bei dem Threadersteller ganz herzlich für die Zeit bedanken, die er sich genommen hat, um diese Zeilen zu verfassen. 

Es kostete sicher viel Mühe sich zunächst ein neues Profil anzulegen -schließlich muss der Deckmantel des WWW ja genutzt werden- und dann einen so vielsagenden Text zu fabrizieren. 

Auch der Einfallsreichtum hat mich außerordentlich beeindruckt, denn man muss erst einmal auf die Idee kommen, dass sich jemand genau an einen Punkt stellt, wo durch ein Schild ein Angelverbot gekennzeichnet ist, dort ein Foto aufnimmt und diesen Ort als Angelstelle empfiehlt. Leider ist meine Vorstellungskraft nicht so gut ausgeprägt, weshalb ich mich wohl oder übel an der Realität orientieren muss. Diese sah so aus, dass dieses Schild nicht existent war, als ich das schöne Andernach besuchte. Und auch der im Erlaubnisschein erwähnte Andernacher Hafen befand sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt, genauer im August 2016, einige Kilometer weiter stromaufwärts. 
Ich gelobe aber Besserung und werde mal wieder einen Sehtest machen, um sicherzustellen, dass es nicht daran lag, dass ich blind bin. 

Aus dem Text liest man weiterhin heraus, dass sich der Threadersteller, um die Fischbestände und Hot Spots der Region sorgt und seine Fangerfolge dort offenbar nicht die Besten sind. Ich kann das wirklich gut nachvollziehen, da auch ich schon so manches Mal davon betroffen war, dass Reviere, an denen ich gerne fische, in den Medien zu sehen waren. Glücklicherweise kann ich mich aber über schlechte Fänge trotzdem nicht beschweren.

Dieses Glück möchte ich mit dem Threadersteller gerne teilen und lade ihn 2017 ganz herzlich zu einem gemeinsamen Angeltrip am Mittelrhein ein, um ihm zu demonstrieren , wie man den guten Zanderbestand in diesem Gewässer erfolgreich befischt!!! Ich habe dort nämlich wirklich super gefangen und teile meine Erfahrungen gerne.
Einfach eine kurze PN schreiben, dann stehe ich für so ein Treffen gerne bereit. Ich würde mich außerordentlich geehrt fühlen, wenn meine Einladung angenommen wird. Leider habe ich Individuen wie den Threadersteller in der Vergangenheit nämlich nur selten mal real kennenlernen dürfen und wenn doch, waren sie leider immer alles andere als gesprächig - man kann es auch kleinlaut nennen. Das fand ich stets sehr traurig, weil ich ein offener Mensch bin, der gerne neue Leute kennenlernt.
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja diesmal endlich Glück und meine Einladung wird angenommen! Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen kann ich dem verehrten Threadersteller und auch einigen anderen, die sich hier so rege beteiligen, mein in Kürze dem Blinker beigelegtes Zander-Sonderheft ebenso ans Herz legen, wie den ebenfalls demnächst erscheinenden Zanderfilm, den ich bei meinem letzten Besuch am Mittelrhein gedreht habe. #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Merke: Schuld haben immer die anderen!
:m


----------



## derporto (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei dem Threadersteller ganz herzlich für die Zeit bedanken, die er sich genommen hat, um diese Zeilen zu verfassen.
> 
> Es kostete sicher viel Mühe sich zunächst ein neues Profil anzulegen -schließlich muss der Deckmantel des WWW ja genutzt werden- und dann einen so vielsagenden Text zu fabrizieren.
> 
> ...




...womit du leider nur einen ganz kleinen Teil der vom Threadersteller vorgebrachten Ungereimtheiten erklärst.

Trotzdem erkenne ich achtungsvoll an, dass du dich hier zeitnah äußerst, denn gemusst hättest du es nicht #6


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Zunächst schreibt ja der TE nicht nur in seinem Namen, sondern spricht offensichtlich für eine größere Gruppe. Daher ist der Addressat der Antwort von V.W. wohl eher die dortige Gemeinschaft der Angler, die sich über gewisse, strukturiert vorgetragene Inhalte des Artikels Gedanken gemacht haben. Die Intention ist wohl offensichtlich: Gastangler auf "Fallen" hinzuweisen, die zu Problemen mit der Fischereiaufsicht führen können. Der Aspekt kommt im Artikel wohl deutlich zu kurz...

Positiv: Der Angesprochene äußert sich zeitnah...
Negativ: Der süffisante (schon leicht ins arrogant abgleitende) Tenor, der dazu führen kann, dass man sich mit der Person sowieso nicht unbedingt Treffen will.

Kann jeder drauß machen was er will.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Merke: Schuld haben immer die anderen!
> :m



War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Nichtssagende Worthülsen, vermutlich aus dem gleichen redaktionellen Textbaukasten, aus dem auch alle anderen Beiträge und Artikel stammen.


----------



## jhd81 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich finde es auch sehr gut das Herr Wilde sich so  zügig dazu äüßert.


 Finde allerdings auch das auf die vorgeworfenen Punkte nur wenig oder gar nicht eingegangen wurde.

 Aber vieleicht sollten sich die Herren wirklich mal zum Angeln treffen um mal ein klärendes Gespräch zu führen


----------



## Nidderauer (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Um die Problematik mal etwas zu verallgemeinern :g:



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> Das ist der Bereich, der im Erlaubnisschein eindeutig als *Angelverbotszone* beschrieben ist. Vielleicht kann jetzt jeder verstehen, warum wir so sauer sind.


 
 Gibt's da am Rhein eigentlich auch interessante Stellen, an denen das Angeln gestattet ist?

 Seid ihr also alle mit den vielen Verbotszonen generell einverstanden? Dieses Szenario gibt es ja mittlerweile an den meisten Gewässern. Und weil Fische nicht blöd sind und sich vermehrt dort aufhalten, wo kein/weniger Angeldruck herrscht, fangen eben auch solche Angler umso besser, je näher diese an den Ruhezonen angeln oder auch mal darüber hinaus.

 Das ist ja nun nix Neues. Die Frage ist halt, ob man das für sich behält oder öffentlich breit tritt.



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns einmal folgendes Szenario vor: ein Leser des Artikels verlässt sich blind auf die getroffenen Aussagen, kauft einen Erlaubnisschein und geht an den Stellen angeln, die er auf den Bildern wiedererkennt. Was meinen Sie, wird passieren, wenn ein Kontrolleur denjenigen dort im Sperrgebiet antrifft?
> Vermutlich wird der Begriff „Fischwilderei“ fallen und das kann doch unmöglich die Absicht eines solchen Artikels sein, denken wir uns.


 
 Offensichtlich passiert nicht viel, sonst hätte es aufgrund diverser Verstöße an verschiedenen Gewässern längst Strafverfahren gegen den Autor gegeben.

 Aus dem offenen Brief liest sich ja auch deutlich heraus, dass es die Befürchtung gibt, dass es zu weiteren Einschränkungen kommt und euch euer letztes Stück Angelglück, das Bootsangeln, genommen wird und ihr damit nicht mehr an die 1-2 Hotspots kommt, an denen man noch was fangen kann. Der Normalangler kommt da aber schon heute nicht hin, weil er über kein Boot verfügt.

 Zu weiteren Einschränkungen wird es auch ohne solche "Angelfreunde" wie V.W. kommen, weil Einschränkungen/Verbote die Mittel der Wahl sind, dem Angler sein Hobby zu vermiesen.

 Es gäbe durchaus andere Möglichkeiten, auf Regelverstöße rechtlich zu reagieren, als abschnittsweise komplette Angelverbote zu erlassen, von denen dann immer die komplette, sich größtenteils regelkonform verhaltende Anglerschaft betroffen ist.

 Z.B. die Erhebung einer Kaution in Höhe von 1000,- Euro bei Jahreskartenkauf, die man nach Rückgabe der Angelkarte am Jahresende zurück bekommt. Sofern man noch eine Angelkarte zum Zurückgeben hat . Dazu gehört selbstverständlich auch eine klar verständliche Liste an Tatbeständen, die zum sofortigen Entzug der Karte führen. 


 Ansonsten, sofern einem die Verbotszonenausweiserei zu viel wird, halt einfach mal keine Karten mehr kaufen . Der Entzug finanzieller Mittel hilft immer :m.

 Gruß Sven


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Eine persönliche Wortmeldung finde ich super, allerdings hast du von den Vorwürfen nicht viel entkräften können. Wirkt damit eher beleidigt als erklärend.
Ein "die Schonzeiten etc stehen in der Karte und würden den Artikel sprengen" wäre da besser gewesen als dem TE geringe Fänge zu unterstellen.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



> Gibt's da am Rhein eigentlich auch interessante Stellen, an denen das Angeln gestattet ist?



Sicher gibt es die. Aber die findet man nicht so einfach mal per "ich bin eh der größte Angler" aller Zeiten.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ Veit:
Deine Wortmeldung in allen Ehren, aber dieser Brief hätte eine Antwort auf dessen Niveau verlangt und kein - in meinen Augen - süffisantes Abwatschn!


----------



## Santy (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wie kann man das gutheissen, dass er sich gemeldet hat? Besser wär's gewesen er hätte garnichts geschrieben und die Zeit genutzt kritische Fragen auf facebook zu unterbinden.
Die Stellungnahme ist ein Witz, mehr nicht.
Seine einzige Absicht war sich öffentlich zu präsentieren, und damit ehrlich und bestrebt wirken zu wollen, aber das Einzige was er getan hat war einen Punkt rauszusuchen, in welchem er vll. besser davonkommen könnte als beschuldigt worden zu sein. Hättest Politiker werden sollen...

Rechtfertige dich doch mal zur facebook-Zensur!


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Zunächst schreibt ja der TE nicht nur in seinem Namen, sondern spricht offensichtlich für eine größere Gruppe. Daher ist der Addressat der Antwort von V.W. wohl eher die dortige Gemeinschaft der Angler, die sich über gewisse, strukturiert vorgetragene Inhalte des Artikels Gedanken gemacht haben. Die Intention ist wohl offensichtlich: Gastangler auf "Fallen" hinzuweisen, die zu Problemen mit der Fischereiaufsicht führen können. Der Aspekt kommt im Artikel wohl deutlich zu kurz...
> 
> Positiv: Der Angesprochene äußert sich zeitnah...
> Negativ: Der süffisante (schon leicht ins arrogant abgleitende) Tenor, der dazu führen kann, dass man sich mit der Person sowieso nicht unbedingt Treffen will.
> ...



Nunja, ich finde ich habe noch sehr höflich reagiert, denn einige der geäußerten Vermutungen und Behauptungen sind an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten, auch wenn sie teilweise nur indirekt ausgesprochen wurden. Und ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt darauf, ob der gute Mann meine Einladung annimmt!!!
Denn wie bereits erwähnt, haben viele andere dazu in der Vergangenheit meist nicht den Mut besessen. Aber ich lasse mich überraschen. 

Ich bin jedes Jahr auf rund 10 großen Messen anzutreffen, zusätzlich noch bei Hausmessen in Angelshops und bei Seminaren. Man kann mich bei Facebook, hier per PN oder per Mail erreichen. Auf sachliche Kritik gehe ich dann auch gerne ein. Es kommt aber so gut wie NIE vor, dass jemand dann mal den Mut besitzt, dass was er unter irgendwelchen Pseudonymen im Netz äußert, auch mal direkt an mich heranzutragen. 

Dieses Machwerk hier stammt von jemandem, der deutlich lesbar eine Abneigung gegen Teamangler, Journalisten usw. hat... Sei ihm gegönnt! Ich habe aber auch eine Abneigung gegen Personen, die offenbar nicht mal die Kenntnis haben, einen Brief, der angeblich für eine größere Gruppe von Personen spricht, mit einem Absender zu versehen. Aber um auch mal eine Vermutung zu äußern: Darauf wurde möglicherweise bewusst verzichtet.

Der von dir angesprochene Aspekt ist aber natürlich richtig, jedoch weiß jeder der so eine Gewässerreportage schon einmal verfasst hat, dass die Wortzahl dafür begrenzt ist. Es ist darum auch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass Infos zu gesperrten Bereichen usw. im Erlaubnisschein stehen.

Diesen habe ich mir übrigens genau durchgelesen und sogar aufbewahrt (er liegt hier neben mir - siehe Anhang). Zusätzlich habe ich die Seite des Landesanglerverbandes genutzt. Ich habe auch genug Selbstbewusstsein, um mir meine Arbeit nicht schlecht reden zu lassen. Ich liefere fachliche gute und professionell verfasste Texte und Bilder, für die ich jede Menge Zuspruch erhalte und die unzählige Angler schon zu besseren Fängen gebracht haben. Die paar Leute, denen es nicht gefällt, wird es immer geben. Aber wenn man sich in dieser Szene etabliert hat, sind sie einem irgendwann auch egal....


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wieso kommt man nicht mal auf die Idee gezielt auf die Vorwürfe des TE zu antworten?
Statt dessen wird mit allg. BlaBla geantwortet. 
Sogar noch provoziert.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich finds gut, dass Veit sich meldet..
Das wie verantwortet er  (wie auch jeder andere für seine eigenen Postings) selber.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass andere nicht schlechter sind als ich, merke ich aber nochmal an, da diese Diskussion (beidseitig) sicher emotional ist, dass es in der Diskussion untereinander einzuhaltende Regeln bez. Nettiquette bei uns gibt.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr ALLE (egal zu wem man hält) den Mods und mir Stress ersparen würdet und einen vernünftigen Ton einhaltet.

DANKE!!


----------



## Santy (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Denn wie bereits erwähnt, haben viele andere dazu in der Vergangenheit meist nicht den Mut besessen.



Warst wohl schon öfter im Gespräch:m


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wie darf man es sich denn bitte erklären, dass es ausgerechnet immer wieder der gleiche Name ist, der mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit zu sehr ähnlichen Vorfällen und Vorwürfen in die Kritik kommt? Muss, oder kann man hier ein System, einen gewissen Notstand, oder gar Mutwilligkeit vermuten?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieso kommt man nicht mal auf die Idee gezielt auf die Vorwürfe des TE zu antworten?
> Statt dessen wird mit allg. BlaBla geantwortet.
> Sogar noch provoziert.
> 
> |kopfkrat



Ich glaube die Frage können wir uns alle selbst beantworten #6


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass Veit sich meldet..
> Das wie verantwortet er  (wie auch jeder andere für seine eigenen Postings) selber.
> 
> Da ich davon ausgehe, dass andere nicht schlechter sind als ich, merke ich aber nochmal an, da diese Diskussion (beidseitig) sicher emotional ist, dass es in der Diskussion untereinander einzuhaltende Regeln bez. Nettiquette bei uns gibt.
> ...



Ich habe auch nur das Wie nach der nun zweiten Stellungnahme kritisiert.
Die TE Gemeinschaft scheint ja ziemlich am Kochen zu sein. 
Eine PN oder auch offene Stellungnahme zu den Vorwürfen scheint mir in der zweiten Stellungnahme angebrachter statt die Einladung zu wiederholen und gleichzeit zu betonen, dass diese Einladung von anderen regelmäßig ausgeschlagen wurde und der TE sich wohl eher als Schreihals entpuppt.

Kollege Veit...geht gar nicht sowas.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Frage können wir uns alle selbst beantworten #6



Ich will dem Kollegen nicht mal was böses.
Das ist halt auch Business und ein hart umkämpfter Markt.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wer im Fokus steht wird zwangsläufig öfter angegangen, das ist doch normal.
Würde mich wer im Netz anmachen würde ich ggf ähnlich reagieren. Wer steht schon gerne am Pranger?

Seht dochmal das Positive:
Soll nochmal einer sagen ein "Guiding" wäre teuer....ich finde du bist...ganz Doof! 
Wann soll ich vorbei kommen?


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich will dem Kollegen nicht mal was böses.
> Das ist halt auch Business und ein hart umkämpfter Markt.



In dem es aber auch anders und seriöser zugehen kann, was ja viele seiner Kollegen zeigen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich will dem Kollegen nicht mal was böses.
> Das ist halt auch Business und ein hart umkämpfter Markt.



Jahres-Abo für'n Blinker zur Zeit für 9,90€ im Netz zu haben... Du hast natürlich Recht, der Markt ist hart umkämpft und nicht wenige aus der "Szene" greifen zu unlauteren Tricksereien. Es muss halt geliefert werden.

Aber, es geht auch anders, wie Andal schon sagte und es gibt Leute, die nicht in Schonbezirke latschen müssen oder Fotos faken und sich dennoch in der Szene etabliert haben.


----------



## Stulle (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Konkrete Anfragen an den Blinker auf dessen FB Seite werden mittlerweile schon mit Ausschluss des Nutzers auf der Seite quittiert. Habe ich auch gar nicht anders erwartet.


Ich habe auf deren fb Seite auch mal kommentiert das sie das Bild mit 12 untermaßigen Rotbarschen nicht als super Fang anpreisen sollten. War auch schnell weck der Kommentar.
Vom biss bis zur Landung sollte alles zu sehen sein sonnst ist die Glaubwürdigkeit fraglich. 

Und das die Leute nicht unparteiisch sind weiß doch auch jeder, oder ?


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie darf man es sich denn bitte erklären, dass es ausgerechnet immer wieder der gleiche Name ist, der mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit zu sehr ähnlichen Vorfällen und Vorwürfen in die Kritik kommt? Muss, oder kann man hier ein System, einen gewissen Notstand, oder gar Mutwilligkeit vermuten?



Das kann ich dir sehr gut erklären, auch wenn du es es wie immer (wenn es von mir kommt) negieren wirst, Andal. Wenn du in Deutschland und noch dazu vom Ufer aus regelmäßig kapitale Fische fängst, gibt es immer genug Leute, die dies nicht glauben wollen und dann mit genannten Vorwürfen und Behauptungen, um sich werfen. Da ist dann nicht nur Fischneid im Spiel sondern auch Neid über die Zeit und die Möglichkeiten, die mir zur Verfügung stehen, um solche Fische zu fangen. Ich habe mir dies alles aber auch erarbeitet und ja, ich bin auch sehr stolz darauf. Dafür muss ich dann auch regelmäßig solche, zumindest in Teilen unflätigen, Beiträge, wie hier ertragen - aber glaube mir, dafür habe ich längst ein dickes Fell bekommen.

Wir haben doch hier ein wunderbares Beispiel gesehen, dass meine These völlig richtig ist.
Ich bin auf eigene Faust 2015 erstmals knapp 500 Kilometer an diesen Rheinabschnitt gefahren, habe eben keine Einheimischen gefragt, wo dort die Hot Spots sind, mir selbst Spots gesucht, die ich als interessant erachtet habe und dort binnen drei Tagen oder besser gesagt Nächten über 20 Zander gefangen, größtenteils vernünftige Fische zwischen ca. 60 und 75 cm. Wahrscheinlich mehr als mancher Einheimische dort das ganze Jahr über fängt. Außerdem gab es noch weitere schöne Fische anderer Arten.  Dazu sei auch gesagt, dass das auch bei mir nicht immer so gut klappt, an anderen Gewässern habe ich mir schon die Zähne ausgebissen. Doch auch das gehört dazu und macht das Angeln für mich so spannend. Aber am Mittelrhein hat eben gleich alles super funktioniert. 2016 war ich nochmals für einige Tage dort und es gab erneut schöne Fänge, wenn es auch nicht ganz so gut lief wie im Vorjahr (warum, hab ich für mich schon genau analysieren können).
Das können natürlich einige Leute, wie beispielsweise der Threadersteller, alles nicht glauben. Und der Frust wird dann auf eine teilweise beschämende Weise, wie hier, rausgelassen..... 

Ich bin der Letzte, der nicht auch mal einen Fehler einräumt, der ihm unterlaufen ist. Aber nicht, wenn jemand von vornherein klar macht, dass er eh einen Hass gegen Angeljournalisten usw. hat. Und das noch dazu unter einen Pseudonym tut, was schon sehr entlarvend ist. Im Übrigen ist mir jedoch aus zuverlässiger Quelle bekannt, um wen es sich handelt. Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Mittelrhein mal bei seinem Arbeitgeber vorbei schauen (muss ich sowieso |supergri) und mal freundlich um ein Gespräch mit diesem Mitarbeiter bitten.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

bei den "Angelmedien" ist es halt so, wie bei allen anderen Medien auch, die Hälfte aller Berichte ist falsch oder zumindest fehlerhaft. Das ist so, egal ob Berichte aus Fernsehen, Rundfunk, Internet (hier eher mehr), Printmedien oder sonstnochwas. Diesen Umstand konnte ich schon vor Jahrzehnten feststellen und die "Fehlerquote" hat mit der Zeit zugenommen.
Also nicht wundern, ist halt so.

Petrri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist mir jedoch aus zuverlässiger Quelle bekannt, um wen es sich handelt. Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Mittelrhein* mal bei seinem Arbeitgeber vorbei schauen* (muss ich sowieso |supergri) und mal freundlich um ein Gespräch mit diesem Mitarbeiter bitten.



*Ich hoffe der Arbeitgeber schmeißt dich raus wenn du seine Angestellten mit Privatkram von der Arbeit abhältst!#6*


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Was Veit hier wieder darbietet, ist sein übliches Blabla, er ist exakt auf der selben Schiene unterwegs wie auch anno dazumal im Blinker-Forum.

Veit, mach dir doch mal Gedanken - warum bist es immer du, der in Foren aneckt und von so vielen "gehasst" wird? Warum passiert das nie Anglern wie Matze Koch, Volker Dapoz oder Uli Beyer?

Ein Tipp, es liegt sicher nicht am Neid auf dich....


----------



## Moe (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin der Letzte, der nicht auch mal einen Fehler einräumt, der ihm unterlaufen ist. Aber nicht, wenn jemand von vornherein klar macht, dass er eh einen Hass gegen Angeljournalisten usw. hat. Und das noch dazu unter einen Pseudonym tut, was schon sehr entlarvend ist. Im Übrigen ist mir jedoch aus zuverlässiger Quelle bekannt, um wen es sich handelt. Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Mittelrhein mal bei seinem Arbeitgeber vorbei schauen (muss ich sowieso |supergri) und mal freundlich um ein Gespräch mit diesem Mitarbeiter bitten.



Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn ihr für die fleißigen Mitleser hier zumindest den Teil mit den Fangergebnissen wie echte Männer austragt. Am Wasser #: !!! 
Trefft euch und zeigt einander , wieviel man da fängt bzw eben nicht.:vik:

Den Teil mit Sperrzone, wann da wo welches Schild stand usw. könnt ihr dann ausdiskutieren.|uhoh:

|wavey: Und jetzt ab ans Wasser, es ist Herbst!!!


----------



## junglist1 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wie war das denn jetzt mit dem Archivfoto???


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ Veit:

Das sind doch wieder nur klägliche Versuche des Schönredens und der Selbstbeweihräucherung, am Ende garniert mit einer lausigen Drohung. Glaubst du wirklich, dass das deiner ohnehin nicht allzu besonderen Reputation wirklich dienlich ist und das dir das hier noch einer abnimmt?

Und noch etwas. Hier am Mittelrhein kommt es nicht zu einem spontanen Wachstum von Verbotsschildern, die wie Pilze über Nacht aus dem Boden sprießen. Dafür passt hier das Klima einfach nicht.


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> ... Im Übrigen ist mir jedoch aus zuverlässiger Quelle bekannt, um wen es sich handelt. Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Mittelrhein mal bei seinem Arbeitgeber vorbei schauen (muss ich sowieso |supergri) und mal freundlich um ein Gespräch mit diesem Mitarbeiter bitten.



oha, das finde ich jetzt ziemlich mies, empfinde ich als drohung mit arbeitgeber.

geht gar nicht. pfui!


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich liefere fachliche gute und professionell verfasste Texte und Bilder,  für die ich jede Menge Zuspruch erhalte und die unzählige Angler schon  zu besseren Fängen gebracht haben. Die paar Leute, denen es nicht  gefällt, wird es immer geben. Aber wenn man sich in dieser Szene  etabliert hat, sind sie einem irgendwann auch egal....



Kennst Du Pipi Langstrumpf ? Ich mach mir die Welt.....
Die paar Leute, denen es nicht gefällt.....
Und  der letzte Satz - der spiegelt genau Deine Einstellung. Du hältst Dich  für etabliert, Du hältst Dich für den größten Angler der Welt, alles  andere ist Dir egal.





Veit schrieb:


> Ich werde bei  meinem nächsten Besuch am Mittelrhein mal bei seinem Arbeitgeber vorbei  schauen (muss ich sowieso |supergri) und mal freundlich um ein Gespräch mit diesem Mitarbeiter bitten.



Das - genau das spricht für Dein besonderes Niveau. Ich, der allherrliche Veit werde mich rächen.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe der Arbeitgeber schmeißt dich raus wenn du seine Angestellten mit Privatkram von der Arbeit abhältst!#6*





Jose schrieb:


> oha, das finde ich jetzt ziemlich mies, empfinde ich als drohung mit arbeitgeber.
> 
> geht gar nicht. pfui!



Wobei man ja zwingend davon ausgehen darf, dass dem seine lokale Stammkundschaft deutlich näher ist, als irgendwelches Gesoder von auswärts.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Mittelrhein mal bei seinem Arbeitgeber vorbei schauen (muss ich sowieso |supergri) und mal freundlich um ein Gespräch mit diesem Mitarbeiter bitten.



Das zum Thema Sachlichkeit!


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Jose schrieb:


> oha, das finde ich jetzt ziemlich mies, empfinde ich als drohung mit arbeitgeber.
> 
> geht gar nicht. pfui!




Der absolute Oberhammer. Disqualifiziert ihn in meinen Augen vollständig, insbesondere wenn im Vorfeld nicht mal eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit den Argumenten bzw. Behauptungen des TE stattfindet.

Kann ja verstehen, dass man geladen ist wenn einem ständig jemand ans Bein pinkeln will (ob jetzt gerechtfertigt oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt, wahrscheinlich 50:50), aber so ne Aussage in den öffentlichen Raum zu rotzen...

Ich habe im Berufsleben gelernt, nichts zu schreiben und abzusenden, solange ich noch auf 180 bin. Lieber nen Tag die Füße still halten, die Beweggründe des anderen hinterfragen und angemessen und sachlich antworten. Ist für die Kommunikationskultur und das eigene Ansehen deutlich erfolgsversprechender.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Der absolute Oberhammer. Disqualifiziert ihn in meinen Augen vollständig,




Genau.
Wenn man schon mit einem Bein im Misthaufen steht, ist ein Kopfsprung nicht der Ausweg!
:m


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Der absolute Oberhammer. Disqualifiziert ihn in meinen Augen vollständig... Ist für die Kommunikationskultur und das eigene Ansehen deutlich erfolgsversprechender.



Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich ungeniert!


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe der Arbeitgeber schmeißt dich raus wenn du seine Angestellten mit Privatkram von der Arbeit abhältst!#6*



Im konkreten Fall des Threaderstellers ist das definitiv kein Privatkram, weil er nämlich, genau wie ich, ein kleiner Teil des "Systems" ist, welches er hier so anprangert. Schon unter diesem Hintergrund finde einige seiner Äußerungen höchst fragwürdig.

Und dass einige dies hier als Drohung auffassen, kann ich schon dadurch widerlegen, dass ich diese Person ja zum gemeinsamen Fischen eingeladen habe - was mein voller Ernst und als "ausgestreckte Hand" zu verstehen war! Ich würde schlicht und ergreifend gerne sachlich mit ihm über seine Vorwürfe reden. Wäre dies nicht so, hätte ich in diesem Thread gar nichts gepostet....


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Und erneut stell sich mir da eine Frage.

Wie lange werden wohl diese Fachzeitschrift und andere Brötchengeber an so einem "Sympathieträger" noch festhalten (können)? Schließlich liest man ja sicher mit und das Netz vergisst niemals etwas!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall des Threaderstellers ist das definitiv kein Privatkram, weil er nämlich, genau wie ich, ein kleiner Teil des "Systems" ist, welches er hier so anprangert. Schon unter diesem Hintergrund finde einige seiner Äußerungen höchst fragwürdig.



Er schreibt ja für eine Gruppe von Anglern.
Willst du da alle Arbeitgeber ausfindig machen und dann besuchen?

Davon ab ist deine Art und Weise mit Kritik umzugehen unter aller Kanone!
Befasse dich doch mal mit den einzelnen Kritikpunkten anstatt den TE persönlich anzufeinden!

Deine angeknackste Reputation kannste so jedenfalls nicht aufpolieren.|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Genau das meine ich.#6



Andal schrieb:


> Und erneut stell sich mir da eine Frage.
> 
> Wie lange werden wohl diese Fachzeitschrift und andere Brötchengeber an so einem "Sympathieträger" noch festhalten (können)? Schließlich liest man ja sicher mit und das Netz vergisst niemals etwas!


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Nuja, da wollen wir mal den Ball flach halten... jetzt jemandem die berufliche Zukunft abzusprechen bzw. sich so etwas innerlich zu wünschen halte ich für falsch. Schließlich hat er keine Omma überfallen.

Das Gekloppe (wortwörtlich) unter den Angel"profis" sowie Campbetreibern etc. ist ja außerdem unausgesprochene Wirklichkeit. Häufig läufts im Verborgenen, aber ab und zu tröpfelt was von den Konflikten an die Oberfläche. Wohl dem, der Medienprofi genug ist, da in der Öffentlichkeit als Sieger hervorzugehen.

Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten eine Beruhigung der Situation und rate dringend davon ab, dass zu einer noch größeren Schlammschlacht eskalieren zu lassen. Ich hab ja zum Glück was vernünftiges gelernt :q


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Mag alles sein, dass das alles richtig ist, was der TE geschrieben hat.
Wer hat es denn überprüft?  
Ich werde mir deswegen nicht den Blinker kaufen und die erwähnten Stellen abfahren.

Ich will damit absolut nicht Partei ergreifen, dennoch sehe ich nur puren Hass in eine Richtung.

Aus meiner Sicht kann man allen Berichteschreibern übles nachreden.
Mir ist es wurscht, da ich keine Printmedien kaufe.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall des Threaderstellers ist das definitiv kein Privatkram, weil er nämlich, genau wie ich, ein kleiner Teil des "Systems" ist, welches er hier so anprangert. Schon unter diesem Hintergrund finde einige seiner Äußerungen höchst fragwürdig.
> 
> Und dass einige dies hier als Drohung auffassen, kann ich schon dadurch widerlegen, dass ich diese Person ja zum gemeinsamen Fischen eingeladen habe - was mein voller Ernst und als "ausgestreckte Hand" zu verstehen war! Ich würde schlicht und ergreifend gerne sachlich mit ihm über seine Vorwürfe reden. Wäre dies nicht so, hätte ich in diesem Thread gar nichts gepostet....



Jupp, Einladung ausgesprochen und die dumme Anmache sofort hinterher geschoben..  
Du schnallst es echt nicht.


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Veit, nochmal. Denk darüber nach, warum ausgerechnet du immer der unbeliebte bist. Naaaa, klingelts?

Die Drohung mit dem Arbeitgeber ist mehr als Lächerlich, zeigt ein richtiges Heulsusengetue. Aber so warst du ja damals im Blinkerforum auch schon.

Gottgleich und nicht kritikfähig.


----------



## derporto (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Um das Wesentliche windest du dich hier aber auch herum wie ein Aal.

Auf mich, der dich nicht persönlich kennt, wirkt das höchst suspekt.

Nimm doch mal seriös Stellung zum offenen Brief, entkräfte die Argumente des TE, anstatt in jedem Post auf Ausschnitten und Allgemeinplätzen herumzureiten.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich interpretiere das hier Geschriebene durchaus so, als würde Veit durchblicken lassen wollen, dass der Threadersteller mit seinem "Offenen Brief" wohl gegen die geschäftlichen Interessen seines Arbeitgebers gehandelt haben könnte.

Leider driftet dabei die durchaus interessante Thematik, die geradezu nach einer sachlichen und inhaltlichen Klärung schreit, absolut ins Unsachliche und Persönliche ab. Da fände ich es besser wenn zum einen

Veit konkret zu den inhaltlichen Vorwürfen (wie z.B. Verwendung von Archivfotos und Fangfotos aus anderen Revieren) einginge
und zum anderen

der Threadersteller seinen Absender und die Gruppe der Beteiligten, für die er spricht, öffentlich benennen würde

Und die ganze Aktion könnte ja durchaus und relativ einfach dadurch geklärt werden, wenn der Threadersteller das Angebot des gemeinsamen Angelns wahrnehmen würde und dies nicht unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet sondern evtl. durch Unabhängige dokumentiert und bestätigt wird.
Vielleicht können Thomas und Franz ja was für Anglerboard-TV darüber drehen.:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Leider zeigt sich hier ein typisches Muster:

Es wird in und mit der Öffentlichkeit Geld verdient und das eigene Ego poliert. Wird Kritik laut, wird auf die Kritik inhaltlich überhaupt nicht eingegangen, es wird versucht das Gespräch hinter die Kulissen zu ziehen oder direkt gedroht, um den Kritiker ruhig zu stellen.

Wer in und mit der Öffentlichkeit sein Geld verdient, sollte dann auch in der Öffentlichkeit sich den Inhalten stellen und sich nicht feige zu einem gemeinsamen Angeltrip verdrücken oder durch Drohungen versuchen, Andere zum Schweigen zu bringen. Das nenne ich charakterlos.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Zur Klarstellung meinerseits.

Ich kenne weder Dich Veit noch den TE. Mir ist es auch schnuppe wie Du berichtest und worüber. Ist nicht mein Angelgebiet und Bereich.

Wenn man aber eine Einladung ausspricht und dem TE dann sofort unterstellt er würde diese ja eh nicht annhmen, kein Arsch dafür in der Hose hätte...

Und dann der weitere Verlauf Thema Arbeitgeber...

Sorry Geht gar nicht. 

Keiner von uns weiss wie ihr zueinander steht. 
Denken kann man so aber nicht schreiben. 
Das hat echt Geschmäckle.
Klärt das Thema dann intern ...
oder äusser Dich für die unwissende Mehrheit zu den Vorwürfen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klärt das Thema dann intern ...
> oder äusser Dich für die unwissende Mehrheit zu den Vorwürfen.



Genau das wäre doch das Ziel: Intern klären, keine Wellen mehr und schon ist die schöne, heile Welt wieder in Ordnung.

Daher finde ich deinen 2. Vorschlag wesentlich besser: Inhaltlich Stellung beziehen. Wer sich selbst als "in der Szene etabliert" sieht und sein Geld mit seinen Veröffentlichungen verdient, der sollte auch Manns genug sein, sich einer Kritik öffentlich und inhaltlich zu stellen.


----------



## Isarfischerin (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Sehr geehrter Herr Wilde, 

ich kenne Sie tatsächlich nicht, auch habe ich den Blinker nicht abonniert.

Mir könnte das Ganze auch eigentlich völlig schnurz sein, weil ich weit entfernt vom anglerischen Weltgeschehen an einem kleinen bayerischen Nebengewässer den Bachforellen nachstelle und hin und wieder an unserem Vereinssee einen Karpfen fange, der von mir anschließend tierschutz- und waidkonform getötet und gefressen wird. 

Daß ich mich hier einmische liegt daran, daß ich bisher nur selten erlebt habe, wie sich jemand freiwillig und in so kurzer Zeit so dermaßen ins Abseits geschrieben hat, wie Sie das gerade getan haben.

Ihr Tonfall wirkt beleidigt, die Wortwahl weinerlich-arrogant, auf die sehr verständlichen Sorgen der Verfasser des offenen Briefes sind Sie zu keiner Zeit ausreichend und schon gar nicht sachlich eingegangen und Ihre unterschwellige Drohung, mit dem Arbeitgeber des VERMUTETEN (!) Threaderstellers sprechen zu wollen, ist geradezu abenteuerlich. 

Vielleicht können Sie angeln. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aber eher nicht. Machen Sie es doch nicht so schwer und beginnen Sie mit einer sachlichen Aufarbeitung!

Es grüßt freundlich die 
Isarfischerin


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@Kaffeebarsch

Klar wäre der zweite Vorschlag besser. Aber bevor man hier öffentlich Drohungen ausspricht, vor den unwissenden Usern hier...klärt man es dann besser intern.

Solch eine öffentliche Äusserung kann nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Jetzt wird es gar faustisch...



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wer sich selbst als "in der Szene etabliert" sieht und sein Geld mit seinen Veröffentlichungen verdient, *der sollte auch Manns genug sein, sich einer Kritik öffentlich und inhaltlich zu stellen.*



Denn das, das ist des Pudels Kern!


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schade, dass sich der TE gar nicht mehr zu Wort meldet.
Mich würde es auch interessieren, was denn der Blinker zu dem offenen Brief meint / gemeint hat ? Kam von dort eine Reaktion ? Ist der Brief auch dort veröffentlicht, z.B. dort im Forum ?


----------



## Mitschman (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich habe erst letztes Jahr mit dem Angeln begonnen und kenne mich in der "Szene" Null aus. Der Name "Veit Wilde" ist mir zwar schon begegnet, aber eher nebenbei und nie so, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, man müsse Herrn Wilde als Anhänger oder eben auch in Abneigung verbunden sein. Ich sehe mich da in einer relativ neutralen Position.

Es ist natürlich interessant (und zugegebenermaßen unterhaltsam), nun hier diesen heutigen Thread zu verfolgen. Inhaltlich kann ich zu den erhobenen Vorwürfen überhaupt nichts sagen, aber ich finde es anständig und gut, dass Veit Wilde persönlich reagiert. Ob das alles nun geschickt formuliert ist, ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber immerhin stellt er sich. 

Und ich muss da Honeyball recht geben: Das Angebot an den Threaderöffner zu einer gemeinsamen Angeltour ist doch eine feine Sache. Ich denke, dass das für beide Seiten ein Gewinn sein könnte, weil der Vertreter des Angelvereins die Möglichkeit hätte, Herrn Wilde persönlich zu erklären, wo er die Probleme sieht (und persönlich ist immer besser als über eine Mail oder ein Forum), und Veit Wilde kann zeigen, dass er Fische fangen kann, ohne sich über die örtlichen Regelungen hinwegzusetzen.

Im besten Fall würden beide Seiten daraus etwas lernen.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



racoon schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich der TE gar nicht mehr zu Wort meldet.
> Mich würde es auch interessieren, was denn der Blinker zu dem offenen Brief meint / gemeint hat ? Kam von dort eine Reaktion ? Ist der Brief auch dort veröffentlicht, z.B. dort im Forum ?



Ein FB-Kollege hat versucht, das auf der Blinkerseite auf FB zu bringen. Batschbumm waren er und der Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Spricht mal wieder für FB.
Vielleicht kann der offene Brief ja an den Blinker gehen, ohne FB. Also an die Redaktion /HP / Forum des Blinkers. Wen interessiert schon FB:g


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



racoon schrieb:


> Spricht mal wieder für FB.
> Vielleicht kann der offene Brief ja an den Blinker gehen, ohne FB. Also an die Redaktion /HP / Forum des Blinkers. Wen interessiert schon FB:g



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Redaktion ein Brief ziemlich wumpe ist. 
Gibt hier ja sogar noch quasi "Gratiswerbung" für die Novemberausgabe... :m


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Die Fb-Seite des Blinkers wird von Blinker zensiert und nicht von Facebook, da irgendwelche Beschwerden kein Verstoß gegen die allgemeinen Richtlinien sind. (Es sei denn, sie enthalten brennende Gänse.)
Warum sollte das im Blinker-Forum also nicht auch vom Blinker zensiert werden?
Wie in Vergangenheit, wird der Ball eben möglichst flach gehalten.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Jet mal im Ernst: Die meisten hier haben ihr Urteil über den Veit doch schon gefällt!
Ich bin ihm gegenüber enutral, gefiehl mit der erste Beitrag, so empfinde ich den mit dem "Arbeitgeber-Satz" völlig daneben, aber egal was er schrieben würde würde er hier zerrissen!

Geht doch zumindest mal neutral ran.


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und die ganze Aktion könnte ja durchaus und relativ einfach dadurch geklärt werden, wenn der Threadersteller das Angebot des gemeinsamen Angelns wahrnehmen würde und dies nicht unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet sondern evtl. durch Unabhängige dokumentiert und bestätigt wird.
> Vielleicht können Thomas und Franz ja was für Anglerboard-TV darüber drehen.:m


Um das Ganze hier von meiner Seite aus abzuschließen, erkläre ich mich zu dieser Aktion hiermit ausdrücklich bereit!!!
Ich jedenfalls, habe einen Trip an den Mittelrhein für das kommende Jahr wieder fest geplant, weil ich das Revier mir wirklich gut gefallen hat. Gerne lässt sich das mit so einem Filmdreh verbinden. An mir soll es nicht liegen!

Und noch einmal abschließend für alle: Dem Threadersteller will ich weder privat noch beruflich auch nur anseitsweise irgendetwas böses. Wer eine Drohung herausgelesen hat, dem verneine ich hiermit zum zweiten Mal, dass ich eine solche jemals ausgesprochen habe. Über die Form seines Postings habe ich mich dennoch sehr geärgert und fände es schön, wenn er sich die Zeit nimmt bestimmte Dinge mit mir zu klären - egal ob unter vier oder hunderten Augen.


----------



## dcpolo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Jesus, hier geht's ja zu... So viel Aggression hier - man könnte fast den Eindruck bekommen, Veit hätte mit der Ehefrau des ein oder anderen geschlafen.

 Und anstatt das abzustreiten bzw. sein Alibi offen zu legen, äußert sich der Delinquent nicht zur Sache, lässt aber unentwegt durchblicken, dass er den Längsten hat:q

 Ist auch nur Angeln Leute...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich in dieser Szene etabliert hat, sind sie einem irgendwann auch egal....



Ein Tick weniger Hochmut,wäre in der Sache definitiv Zielführender.

Nebenbei bemerkt, hat die Szene in letzter Zeit ein paar Imagetechnische Federn lassen müssen.

 Etabliert?

Gemessen woran überhaupt?

Seriöse und dauerhafte Etablierung geht nur mit einer gewissen Vorbildrolle.

Dazu gehört übr. auch,das man auf die Gepflogenheiten und Bedenken der Locals an deren Gewässern Rücksicht nimmt.

Man kommt und fischt dort als Gast,nicht als Besatzer.

Nimms mir nicht zu übel, deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber um die Szenetechnische Etablierung eines Sir Bob Nudd o.a.wahren Grössen der Angelszene stemmen zu können,benötigt ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der dt.Szene noch eine Menge an Strickzeug aber vor allem mehr Authentizität und weniger unkritisches Selbstmarketing.


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Fb-Seite des Blinkers wird von Blinker zensiert und nicht von Facebook, da irgendwelche Beschwerden kein Verstoß gegen die allgemeinen Richtlinien sind. (Es sei denn, sie enthalten brennende Gänse.)
> Warum sollte das im Blinker-Forum also nicht auch vom Blinker zensiert werden?
> Wie in Vergangenheit, wird der Ball eben möglichst flach gehalten.



Na weil dort in der richtigen Redaktion auch Leute sitzen, die nicht in der schnellen Welt von FB sind. Und aus welchen Gründen sollte dort zensiert werden ?

Der Blinker hat sich wohl auf die Angaben des freien Mitarbeiters verlassen, kann ja nicht jeden Bericht und jedes Foto überprüfen, ob das so richtig ist. Aber vielleicht entsprechende Konsequenzen anstreben / ziehen, die die FB-Menschen nicht ziehen (wollen).
Aber mal abwarten, vielleicht meldet sich der TE ja nochmal zu Wort.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, wenn jemand hier ohne das jemand recherchieren würde, etwas veröffentlicht, Grund zur Diskussion gibt und hier gepoltert wird. Extremst Vorverurteilen, sehr Negativ, aber niemand kann den Sachverhalt weder Bestätigen, noch in dieser kurzen Zeit sachlich aufklären.

Ich bin kein Fan von Medien im Allgemeinen, aber auch Veit ist ein Mensch, seine Zander interessieren mich nicht im geringsten, aber Fairness sollte gegeben sein.

Ihr regt euch alle über die moralischen Erhabenheit von anderen gegensätzlichen Fraktionen die sich gegen das Angeln positionieren, aber geht mit der gleichen Masche gegen einen eurer Kollegen vor.

Eine Schande.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ein Tick weniger Hochmut,wäre in der Sache definitiv Zielführender.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, hat die Szene in letzter Zeit ein paar Imagetechnische Federn lassen müssen.
> 
> ...



Klar, weil ein Bobb Nudd, der Ehrenwerte seine große Liebe Browning für den nächsten Schuppen der mehr Geld geboten hat aus eigenen Stücken verlassen hatte um dann als er feststellte das er darauf auch kein Bock mehr hat wieder ins alte Flaggschiff wechselte.

Wahre Größe beim Fische fangen ? Never ever....


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, wenn jemand hier ohne das jemand recherchieren würde, etwas veröffentlicht, Grund zur Diskussion gibt und hier gepoltert wird. Extremst Vorverurteilen, sehr Negativ, aber niemand kann den Sachverhalt weder Bestätigen, noch in dieser kurzen Zeit sachlich aufklären.
> 
> Ich bin kein Fan von Medien im Allgemeinen, aber auch Veit ist ein Mensch, seine Zander interessieren mich nicht im geringsten, aber Fairness sollte gegeben sein.
> 
> ...



Es geht der Mehrheit gar nicht um den Sachverhalt des TE sondern allein um die Äusserungen vom Kollegen Veit..die unterschwelligen Drohungen.


----------



## Isarfischerin (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Um das Ganze hier von meiner Seite aus abzuschließen, erkläre ich mich zu dieser Aktion hiermit ausdrücklich bereit!!!
> Ich jedenfalls, habe einen Trip an den Mittelrhein für das kommende Jahr wieder fest geplant, weil ich das Revier mir wirklich gut gefallen hat. Gerne lässt sich das mit so einem Filmdreh verbinden. An mir soll es nicht liegen!
> 
> Und noch einmal abschließend für alle: Dem Threadersteller will ich weder privat noch beruflich auch nur anseitsweise irgendetwas böses. Wer eine Drohung herausgelesen hat, dem verneine ich hiermit zum zweiten Mal, dass ich eine solche jemals ausgesprochen habe. Über die Form seines Postings habe ich mich dennoch sehr geärgert und fände es schön, wenn er sich die Zeit nimmt bestimmte Dinge mit mir zu klären - egal ob unter vier oder hunderten Augen.



Klingt doch schon deutlich besser. 

Beste Grüße
Isarfischerin


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Klingt doch schon deutlich besser.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Isarfischerin



Für Herrn Wilde schon, alles unter vier Augen schön unter den Teppich gekehrt, aus seiner Sicht alles richtig gemacht.

Das Fehlen einer inhaltlichen Stellungnahme stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich. Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, sollte kein Problem damit haben, zu seinem Handeln auch öffentlich zu stehen


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Für Herrn Wilde schon, alles unter vier Augen schön unter den Teppich gekehrt, aus seiner Sicht alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Das Fehlen einer inhaltlichen Stellungnahme stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich. Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, sollte kein Problem damit haben, zu seinem Handeln auch öffentlich zu stehen



Er schreibt ja auch.."unter hunderten Augen".  (es wurde nicht Ohren geschrieben) 

Na dann mal los Kollege Veit.  

Ich bin neugierig.


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

ich weiß nicht, wer da wem zuerst auf den schlips getreten ist, für mich fühlt sich das ganze eigentlich nach ner persönlichen geschichte an.

ein leserbrief an den blinker und einer an die redaktion wär eventuell angebrachter gewesen.

ich finde jedenfalls dass das AB hier ungut benutzt wird, zumal dem vernehmen nach der TE selber wie der von ihm angesprochene über eigene internet-präsenzen verfügen.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Uch habe mir jetzt den ganzen Kram durchgelesen der hier publiziert wird und muss sagen: selten so etwas belangloses mitbekommen.wenn sich Leute an Berichten oder Filmen stören dann brauchen Sie ihn ja nicht sehen oder lesen.Ich habe selber vor einiger Zeit (3-4jahre) sowas ähnliches mitbekommen,da saß ich mit meinem Angelkollegen an nem Forellenpuff,einer dieser Fernseh-Ikonen war ebenfalls mit am selben Teich.Der Spezi hatte dann n Kamerateam mit am Start und präsentierte seinen neuesten Superköder...Leider hatten wir(mein Kollege und ich) deutlich besseren Erfolg mit unserer Methode.Da wurde dann kurzerhand der Betreiber der Anlage informiert und 300!!!! Besatzfische direkt vor seinen Füßen eingesetzt.Wie durch Zauberhand bissen dann 3 Forellen.Seitdem sehe ich das ganze was an Filmen so im Umlauf ist mit Skepsis.Es ist halt alles eine Art entertainment und dazu bleibt mir nur zu sagen das ich mir ja auch nicht "Das Frühlingsfest der Volksmusik" anschaue wenn woanders grad "Terminator" läuft ;-) 

Videos wo einer an ein Gewässer geht und nichts fängt will ja auch keiner sehen.Auch wenn es so ist!


----------



## bombe20 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Jose schrieb:


> [...]für mich fühlt sich das ganze eigentlich nach ner persönlichen geschichte an.[...]
> 
> [...]ich finde jedenfalls dass das AB hier ungut benutzt wird[...]



zumal die reaktionen hier im ab ganz klar vorauszusehen waren. da kann man dem te schon eine gezielte eskalation unterstellen. die bedenken, die der te zu beginn seines offenen briefes äußert, halte ich aber für nachvollziehbar.

ansonsten hat mir dieser actionthread meinen schultag auf interessante weise versüßt. fachliche inhalte blieben auf der strecke. ;+


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...

Aber das wichtigste wurde hier...


captn-ahab schrieb:


> Geht doch zumindest mal neutral ran.


... wohl gesagt.

Etwas mehr Taktgefühl würde allen Seiten gut tun.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum es sich alle Seiten immer so schwer machen müssen.


----------



## Promachos (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn ich es richtig deute, dann unterstellt Veit dem TE eine Verbindung zum Paul Parey Verlag in Singhofen.
Was mir ebenfalls auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass man vom TE keinerlei Reaktion hört.

Deshalb meine Bitte an die beiden Streitparteien:

TE Koblenzer Angler soll sich zur Frage äußern, ob er mit dem Paul Parey Verlag in Verbindung steht.
Veit soll konkret auf die sehr präzisen Vorwürfe eingehen, denn nur so kann wieder etwas Sachlichkeit einkehren.

Bin mal gespannt....

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fischbär (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Also ich finde den offenen Brief sehr gut. Vielen Dank für den Mut!
Die Drohung mit dem Arbeitgeber ist ja wohl das allerletzte!
Aber sonst finde ich, dass Veit sich doch der Situation stellt und eine konstruktive Lösung anbietet von der alle profitieren. Wäre schön, wenn daraus etwas wird. Das ist schon mal deutlich erwachsener als das, was zum Beispiel im Rahmen des "Kleinzanderexperten" so lief.
Was die Vorwürfe angeht, ist natürlich nicht schön. Ich denke das inhaltliche Schweigen des Beschuldigten spricht da auch Bände.


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig deute, dann unterstellt Veit dem TE eine Verbindung zum Paul Parey Verlag in Singhofen.
> Was mir ebenfalls auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass man vom TE keinerlei Reaktion hört.
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr hier schreiben, aber ehe irgendwelche Legenden entstehen, dazu ein ausdrückliches Nein. Um es kurz zu machen, handelt es sich bei dem Herrn nach meiner Info um einen Angelladenverkäufer.


----------



## captain-sparrow (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich der neutralen Position an.
Die fehlenden Antworten vom Themenersteller erzeugen Mißtrauen bei dieser Aktion.
Ohne Partei zu ergreifen aber ein solcher offener Brief kann zu Rufschädigung werden.

Das Veit sich hier zu Wort meldet rechne ich ihm an. Und auch die Bereitschaft zu einem Treffen geht von Veit aus. Die Emotionen in den Antworten würde ich aber nur den Emotionen zuordnen wollen die verständlicher Weise bei einem solchen Thema und der Art und Weise immer mit im Spiel sind.
Sachlich ist dabei so gut wie nichts rausgekommen.

Das Thema selbst werden wir wohl nicht aufklären können. Das Ganze ist einfach zu emotional aufgebaut und hat leider auch schnell eine Wirkung entfaltet.

Den Vorschlag mit dem Treffen würde ich aber gerne noch mal aufnehmen.

Ich stelle mich gerne zur Verfügung einem solchen Treffen beizuwohnen oder falls sich der Themersteller nicht zur Verfügung stellt auch gerne Stellvertretend für alle Angler, die Interesse daran haben mit einem solchen Thema einmal sachlich umzugehen.

Ich würde mir dafür auch ein paar Tage frei nehmen um ausreichend Zeit zu haben ein paar Dinge richtig stellen zu können.
Nebenbei ließe sich bestimmt das wichtigste an dem Ganzen vertiefen lassen. Das Angeln.

Inwieweit man auf andere Dinge eingehen möchte oder sollte ließe sich ja im Vorfeld erläutern, ggf. mit dem AB. Vorschläge für ein solches Treffen, Themen usw.

Veit hat hier nun einiges einstecken müssen, da ist es nur fair im eine Chance zu geben. Vielleicht ist ja auch Blinker mit im Boot und heraus könnte ein Bericht von Anglern für Angler kommen.

Noch einmal, ich will hier für niemanden Partei ergreifen.

Andererseits gibt es hier vielleicht die Möglichkeit etwas Positives aus der Geschichte zu bekommen. Und diese Chance sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen wenn wir die Möglichkeit dazu bekommen.

Falls Intersse besteht gerne auch erstmal per PN.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Promachos (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Klare Aussage, Veit. Danke!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig deute, dann unterstellt Veit dem TE eine Verbindung zum Paul Parey Verlag in Singhofen.
> Was mir ebenfalls auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass man vom TE keinerlei Reaktion hört.
> ...



Keine Sorge, diese Antwort wird erfolgen. Weil hier eine Gruppe und *keine Einzelperson* spricht, wird das aber seine Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Bitte also etwas Geduld


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



dcpolo schrieb:


> ...Veit mit der Ehefrau des ein oder anderen geschlafen.
> 
> Und anstatt das abzustreiten äußert sich der Delinquent nicht zur Sache, lässt aber unentwegt durchblicken, dass er den Längsten hat:q





Honeyball schrieb:


> ...die ganze Aktion könnte ja durchaus und relativ einfach dadurch  geklärt werden, wenn der Threadersteller das Angebot wahrnehmen würde und dies nicht unter Ausschluss der  Öffentlichkeit stattfindet sondern evtl. durch Unabhängige dokumentiert  und bestätigt wird.
> Vielleicht können Thomas und Franz ja was für Anglerboard-TV darüber drehen.:m





Veit schrieb:


> Um das Ganze hier von meiner Seite aus abzuschließen, erkläre ich mich zu dieser Aktion hiermit ausdrücklich bereit!!!
> Ich jedenfalls, habe einen Trip an den Mittelrhein für das kommende Jahr wieder fest geplant



#6


Das wäre doch 'ne runde Sache!

Veit schwingt am Mittelrhein die Rute und Thomas und Franz begleiten dieses Projekt mit der Kamera.
Unterm Strich haben da doch dann alle was von. 
Die Angler vor Ort, die eventuell sogar noch was lernen können, die Ehefrauen und die hier versammelten Voyeure!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Eins muss man ja neidlos anerkennen: Veit hat sich sehr geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen. Die Kritiker sind jetzt die bösen Neider, er bekommt Schulterklopfer, dass er sich "gestellt" hat, ohne sich nennenswert inhaltlich geäußert zu haben und in ein paar Tagen wird niemand mehr über diese Nummer reden.

Leidtragende sind die Angler vor Ort, denn es wird sich nichts ändern. Völlig unabhängig von der aktuellen Sachlage, so ähnlich haben es schon einige, heimische Angler erlebt und werden es wohl wieder erleben, wenn der nächste "Szene-Etablierte" sich an ihrem Gewässer breit macht und eine (zumindest fragwürdige) Reportage darüber verfasst.

Anschließend wird alles schnell unter dem Teppich gekehrt, der Sachverhalt aus der Öffentlichkeit genommen und die Betroffenen ruhig gestellt.

Meine Zweifel werden bleiben, allein aus der Tatsache heraus, dass wieder inhaltlich weder über die angekreideten Vergehen, noch über die Bedenken der Spätfolgen eingegangen wurde. 

Leider wird der Schatten, der hinter dem strahlenden Schlaglicht der Szene steht nicht heller, sondern offenbar immer dunkler und Zweifel und Bedenken steigen bei mir mit jedem Vorfall - allein aus der Tatsache heraus, wie schnell und einfach sich die betroffenen "Szenehelden" immer wieder aus der Affäre ziehen - dazu besteht offensichtlich durchaus eine Notwendigkeit, denn keiner hat die Eier in der Hose, sich einmal hinzustellen und sachlich die angesprochenen Dinge aufzuarbeiten. Nebelkerze, "Hand reichen" (= schnell raus aus der Diskussion), heile Welt und strahlender Held.


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Kaffeebarsch, 100% Zustimmung!


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Eins muss man ja neidlos anerkennen: Veit hat sich sehr geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen. Die Kritiker sind jetzt die bösen Neider, er bekommt Schulterklopfer, dass er sich "gestellt" hat, ohne sich nennenswert inhaltlich geäußert zu haben und in ein paar Tagen wird niemand mehr über diese Nummer reden.
> 
> Leidtragende sind die Angler vor Ort, denn es wird sich nichts ändern. Völlig unabhängig von der aktuellen Sachlage, so ähnlich haben es schon einige, heimische Angler erlebt und werden es wohl wieder erleben, wenn der nächste "Szene-Etablierte" sich an ihrem Gewässer breit macht und eine (zumindest fragwürdige) Reportage darüber verfasst.
> 
> ...



Das war eine Punktlandung!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr hier schreiben, aber ehe irgendwelche Legenden entstehen, dazu ein ausdrückliches Nein. Um es kurz zu machen, handelt es sich bei dem Herrn nach meiner Info um einen Angelladenverkäufer.



Er verkauft also ganze Läden. :vik:

Mensch Veit, hak das Thema doch einfach mal ab. Hier wird niemand auf einen Nenner kommen und öffentlich so einen Mumpitz klären zu wollen ist albern.

Da die Diskussion schon so voreingenommen stattfand ist doch eh schon klar das DU schuld bist, die Angler in Koblenz aber Frei von Sünde und.... Ja was eigtl. ?

Ich verstehe die Debatte nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Eins muss man ja neidlos anerkennen: Veit hat sich sehr geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen. Die Kritiker sind jetzt die bösen Neider, er bekommt Schulterklopfer, dass er sich "gestellt" hat, ohne sich nennenswert inhaltlich geäußert zu haben und in ein paar Tagen wird niemand mehr über diese Nummer reden.
> 
> Leidtragende sind die Angler vor Ort, denn es wird sich nichts ändern. Völlig unabhängig von der aktuellen Sachlage, so ähnlich haben es schon einige, heimische Angler erlebt und werden es wohl wieder erleben, wenn der nächste "Szene-Etablierte" sich an ihrem Gewässer breit macht und eine (zumindest fragwürdige) Reportage darüber verfasst.
> 
> ...



Was soll denn dort schlechter werden ? Der TE hat doch selbst geschrieben das alle Spots die Fängig sind schon immer besetzt waren und es schwer ist sich ab und mal Freiraum zu schaffen ?

Werden die Buhnen jetzt breiter weil Veit da war und mehr Lute rauf passen ? Der Umstand ändert doch rein nichts, der TE hat doch quasi schon eingeräumt das es überlaufen war.

Zu schnelle Boote ? Mein Gott, sehe ich jeden Tag, sind aber keine Blinkerredakteure darauf zu sehen. Fischen an verbotenen Plätzen ? Wenn ich jetzt meinen Freundeskreis durchgehe, dann fällt mir auf : Hat jeder schon gemacht.

Was sonst, was hat Veit getan, was euch hier so dermaßen Wuschig macht ? Würde der gute mit E-Fischgerät die Dinge landen und als gefangenen Fisch auf den "Veit-Lure-X-Ultra-ich-fange-immer-besser-als-ihr" präsentieren würde ich auch hinterfragen.

Was hier macht ist son nen typisches Herdenprinzip, immer scheen die Sau durchs Dorf jagen. Meine Güte, lasst euch mal Eier wachsen.


----------



## RayZero (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Diese Schlammschlacht öffentlich auszutragen finde ich etwas ungeschickt. Klar geht das Gewässer alle an, aber meiner Meinung nach führen diese 12 Seiten zu nichts ;+ ... Naja.


----------



## captain-sparrow (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Naja, was heißt geschickt. Ich denke die Antworten von Veit lassen viel Interpretationen und Rückschlüsse zu. Nicht alle Gedanken gehen dabei ins Positive. Und zwischen den Zeilen lässt sich vieles Lesen.

Aber was soll einem Journalisten in einer solchen Situation denn anderes übrig bleiben.
Würde er zugeben etwas falsch gemacht zu haben oder dergl. könnte ihm das die Zeitschrift übel nehmen, denn dann würde es der Zeitschrift richtig schaden unabhängig davon ob nun Fehler enthalten sind oder nicht.

Nun muss er dazu stehen was er geschrieben hat auf Gedeih und Verderb. Seinen Job riskiert er bestimmt nicht.
Höchstens für die Zukunft wird vielleicht die eine oder andere Formulierung anders ausfallen aber niemals als Eingeständnis eines Fehlers aus der Vergangenheit.

Was will man also erreichen? Ich denke eine offene und faire Art im Umgang miteinander und über einen neutralen Bericht vielleicht das eine oder andere in eine bessere Formulierung bringen, sodass ein neutraler Beobachter gut zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann ohne jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen zu müssen.

Journalismus wird nie eine neutrale, objektive Betrachtung eines Themas sein, immer wird eine perönliche Note des Autors mitschwingen. Je mehr man den Autor kennt um so eher lassen sich die verfassten Artikel vom Inhalt her beurteilen ohne dabei persönlich werden zu müssen.

Sinn und Zweck des Angeljournalismus ist sicherlioch nicht nur das Angelwissen selbst. Dafür gibt es unendlich viele mögliche Autoren. Man muss es auch verkaufen können. Und das kennen wir doch aus allen Bereichen des Lebens, oder glaubt jemand tatsächlich Werbung ist immer neutral, objektiv und Ehrlich. Manchmal möchte man aber auch an etwas glauben, wieso funktioniert ansonsten Werbung, Marketing, Verkaufsstrategien usw. so gut.
Der Angeljournalismus ist da doch genau den gleichen Zwängen unterworfen.

Das heißt für mich aber wie bei allem anderen auch, nicht alles glauben was geschrieben steht.
Und das kann man hier auch auf beide Seiten anwenden, denn was nun Wahr ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht.

Ich bleibe dabei, die Geschichte ist emotional aufgebaut und lässt keinerlei Schlüsse auf Schuld oder Unschuld zu. Es bleiben leider Fragen offen aber verurteilen kann ich dafür niemanden. Muss man das überhaupt?

Wichtiger wäre mir andere Wege aufzuzeigen um vielleicht die Folgen eines Artikels für die Angler abzumildern, insofern zeigt dieses Thema hier, das es einen berechtigten Bedarf an einer neuen Art des Angeljournalismus gibt.

Mal sehen ob es hierzu Bereitschaft gibt. Man darf träumen, ich weiß aber für mich perönlich würde es den Anreiz verschaffen mal wieder eine Angelzeitung zu kaufen, so eher nicht.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## west1 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Eins muss man ja neidlos anerkennen: Veit hat sich sehr geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen. Die Kritiker sind jetzt die bösen Neider, er bekommt Schulterklopfer, dass er sich "gestellt" hat, ohne sich nennenswert inhaltlich geäußert zu haben und in ein paar Tagen wird niemand mehr über diese Nummer reden.
> 
> Leidtragende sind die Angler vor Ort, denn es wird sich nichts ändern. Völlig unabhängig von der aktuellen Sachlage, so ähnlich haben es schon einige, heimische Angler erlebt und werden es wohl wieder erleben, wenn der nächste "Szene-Etablierte" sich an ihrem Gewässer breit macht und eine (zumindest fragwürdige) Reportage darüber verfasst.
> 
> ...


#6#6#6
Ein Gschmäckle mehr wird aber haften bleiben!


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was hier macht ist son nen typisches Herdenprinzip, immer scheen die Sau durchs Dorf jagen. Meine Güte, lasst euch mal Eier wachsen.


Ich lese hier schon von Anfang an mit. FF hat es schön ausgedrückt, was ich mir die ganze Zeit schon denke.


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Freier Mitarbeiter......

Da ist nix mit festen Job,jeder kann freier Mitarbeiter werden Du ich ....

Schreiben,knipsen,bearbeiten,einschicken,Geld kassieren oder nicht je nach Veröffentlichung.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Was will man also erreichen?



Das die ganzen Brüder endlich mal aufhören, dermaßen aufs Blech zu dreschen, dass sie die besten überhaupt sind und das vor allem die Schöfärbereien und die ganz bewußten Lügen und der Schwindel mit fremden Bilder aufhört!?


----------



## Deep Down (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Eins muss man ja neidlos anerkennen: Veit hat sich sehr geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen. Die Kritiker sind jetzt die bösen Neider, er bekommt Schulterklopfer, dass er sich "gestellt" hat, ohne sich nennenswert inhaltlich geäußert zu haben und in ein paar Tagen wird niemand mehr über diese Nummer reden.
> 
> Leidtragende sind die Angler vor Ort, denn es wird sich nichts ändern. Völlig unabhängig von der aktuellen Sachlage, so ähnlich haben es schon einige, heimische Angler erlebt und werden es wohl wieder erleben, wenn der nächste "Szene-Etablierte" sich an ihrem Gewässer breit macht und eine (zumindest fragwürdige) Reportage darüber verfasst.
> 
> ...



So sieht es aus!!!!!


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Das die ganzen Brüder endlich mal aufhören, dermaßen aufs Blech zu dreschen, dass sie die besten überhaupt sind und das vor allem die Schöfärbereien und die ganz bewußten Lügen und der Schwindel mit fremden Bilder aufhört!?



Das geht so seit mitte der 80er. In ne 90er gab es ein Hecht der hat schon tausend Gewässer und genauso viele Köder "geschnappt" und war regelmässig abgelichtet mal am See mal an der Talsperre.....

Das wird nie aufhören,Geld regiert die Welt und genug von uns unterstützen das mit Kaufen und co.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ja ist es denn wirklich so verwunderlich, wenn die Locals irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben, dass die Heuschreckenschwärme der Celebritys mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit über das Revier herfallen und in ihrem Nachlass nur immer neue Einschränkungen zurückbleiben? Da möchte ich Euch mal hören, wenn es bei euch so zugeht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja ist es denn wirklich so verwunderlich, wenn die Locals irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben, dass die Heuschreckenschwärme der Celebritys mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit über das Revier herfallen und in ihrem Nachlass nur immer neue Einschränkungen zurückbleiben? Da möchte ich Euch mal hören, wenn es bei euch so zugeht!



Kann doch bei euch dank hohen Gebühren gar nicht, auch weil niemand Bürge werden würde. :q:q

Ihr seid schon alle Hart ran genommen im Leben bei eurem Hobby.


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Die verbrannte Erde ist De.weit zu sehen und das was da bei euch geschieht ist hier schon durch....der Zirkus zieht weiter....was blieb = Bootsverbote,Blinkerverbote,Senkverbote,usw usw usw.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Kann doch bei euch dank hohen Gebühren gar nicht, auch weil niemand Bürge werden würde. *:q:q
> 
> Ihr seid schon alle Hart ran genommen im Leben bei eurem Hobby.



Wovon sprichst du? Die Jahreskarte kostet 35,- € und die kriegt jeder mit gültigem Fischereischein.

Zum zweiten deiner Sätze. Ja. In 50 Jahren am Wasser trifft man eine Menge sehr fragwürdiger Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Nidderauer (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



gründler schrieb:


> Die verbrannte Erde ist De.weit zu sehen und das was da bei euch geschieht ist hier schon durch....der Zirkus zieht weiter....was blieb = Bootsverbote,Blinkerverbote,Senkverbote,usw usw usw.


 
 Ich seh keine verbrannte Erde. Ich seh nur Gewässer in denen die Fische ggfls etwas schwieriger zu fangen sind.

 Und die Verbote werden auch nicht durch Angler beschlossen, sondern durch irgendwelche Fisch-Neider. Da müsst ihr halt denen mal auf die Füße treten. Oder glaubt ihr, mit ständiger Duckmäusschenspielerei wäre die Welt rosarot?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Wovon sprichst du? Die Jahreskarte kostet 35,- € und die kriegt jeder mit gültigem Fischereischein.
> 
> Zum zweiten deiner Sätze. Ja. In 50 Jahren am Wasser trifft man eine Menge sehr fragwürdiger Zeitgenossen.



Man merkt dir dein Alter an, wir hatten die Diskussion in einem anderen Thread. Aber gut, wie ich schrieb, ihr hattet alles schon endlose Leidenskreisläufe. #t


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

In Bergkamen NRW hat man für nächstes Jahr die Marina für Angler gesperrt. Begründung unter anderem: 
Zuviele auswärtige Angler.    |supergri


----------



## Koblenzer Angler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Entschuldigung das ihr auf einen Beitrag von uns warten musstet. 

Da wir eine Gruppe sind deren Mitglieder die verschiedensten Tätigkeiten/Berufe ausüben dauert es bis wir unsere Antwort abgesprochen haben und diese veröffentlichen. 

Wir betonen das wir es gut finden das Herr Wilde sich zu Wort gemeldet hat und sich der Diskussion stellt. 
Auch wir werden uns dieser Diskussion nicht entziehen, auch finden wir es lobenswert das die Diskussion hier größtenteils sachlich geführt wird. 

Wir befinden uns jetzt in der Beratungsphase wie man das gestalten kann und bitten euch uns ein paar Tage Zeit zu lassen um zu beraten. 
Wir haben da eine Idee die wir aber erst eingängig beraten müssen ob die so überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung das ihr auf einen Beitrag von uns warten musstet.
> 
> Da wir eine Gruppe sind deren Mitglieder die verschiedensten Tätigkeiten/Berufe ausüben dauert es bis wir unsere Antwort abgesprochen haben und diese veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



Wegen was ? Das euch Veit nicht mit einbezogen hatte ? Ist doch sein gutes Recht ? Weil er eine Zone befischt hat die nicht erlaubt ist ? Einfach Melden ?

Wer seid ihr denn Überhaupt, die Wächter des Rheins ? Die Koblenzer Schildbrüder ? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wenn von meinem Nachbarn der Hund auf Hof scheisst und ohne Leine mach ich auch keinen Thread im Hundeforum Nummer 1 auf.

Ich checks einfach wirklich nicht.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich checks einfach wirklich nicht.



Schade, denn ich hatte dich anders eingeschätzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Schade, denn ich hatte dich anders eingeschätzt.



Spielt keine Rolle.

Ich empfinde hier einfach keine Not mehre hundert Beiträge, viel Aufwand, einen Clanrat Koblenzer Angler ins Leben zu rufen, weil Veit seinem Zwang sich zu Profilieren (Sein Lohn und Brot, er muss liefern) unterworfen ist. Er kann doch auch selbstbewusst sein.

Wir haben soviele Probleme auch innerhalb unserer Angelriege, die Angegangen werden müssen, aber da geht keine Sau drauf ein. Wir haben soviele tolle Themen wo explizit nach Tricks und Tipps fürs Fischen gefragt wird, Resonanz, sehr gering.

Wenn hier aber einer nen markigen Brief rausknallt, Vorwürfe formuliert, schwingt sich die Meute ein und bildet ein Rudel wie Hunde und will die Beute zerreissen. Dagegen verwehre ich mich einfach, das ist Lächerlich.


----------



## Nidderauer (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben soviele Probleme auch innerhalb unserer Angelriege, die Angegangen werden müssen, aber da geht keine Sau drauf ein. Wir haben soviele tolle Themen wo explizit nach Tricks und Tipps fürs Fischen gefragt wird, Resonanz, sehr gering.


 
 Das hast Du richtig erkannt. Man muss sich ja nur mal Threads wie "Main 2016" anschauen. Da gibt's dauerhaft Fangmeldungen, keine bösen Worte und mit Sicherheit keinen geringen Angeldruck am Wasser. 

 Trotzdem fangen die ihre Fische. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Und berichten darüber. Und es geht immer weiter.

 Was läuft dort denn anders, als beispielsweise am Rhein? Oder mal anders gefragt, was versprecht ihr euch als Gegenleistung für 35,- Euro Jahreskartenpreis? 100 Kg Zanderfilet?

 Ich verstehs auch nicht. Fische fangen gehört nun mal zum Angeln, wie die öffentliche Berichterstattung auch. Und jede Geschichte birgt bekanntlich mindestens 2 Wahrheiten :g

 Wenn sich keiner mehr traut, über Fänge zu berichten, dann ist das Angeln tot. Die Streiterei ist absolut kontraproduktiv, für alle Beteiligte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das hast Du richtig erkannt. Man muss sich ja nur mal Threads wie "Main 2016" anschauen. Da gibt's dauerhaft Fangmeldungen, keine bösen Worte und mit Sicherheit keinen geringen Angeldruck am Wasser.
> 
> Trotzdem fangen die ihre Fische. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Und berichten darüber. Und es geht immer weiter.
> 
> ...



Das doch in der deutschen Angelszene auch zum Kotzen, egal wie gut du dich Anstellst, es wird immer gleich wieder relativiert. Niemand gönnt dir etwas, wenn du beim Hegefischen mal gut dabei warst, ist es der Platz,das Wetter, du hattest das tiefe Wasser, der Angelt immer nur mit teurem Futter. Das geht doch überall den ganzen Tag so.

Niemand schafft es einfach zu sagen:

*Du warst gut, du warst besser.*

Stattdessen sollst du dich auch noch Rechtfertigen. :q:vik:


----------



## eagle-ray (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Das wäre doch ein schönes Resultat der ganzen Diskussion, wenn die Koblenzer Angler zusammen mit VW und Anglerboard-TV am Mittelrhein angel gehen würden. Es sollte dann aber auch ein gemeinsames Treffen an der Elbe folgen, damit wir auch sehen können an welcher Buhne die meisten und an welcher die größten Zander gefangen werden .


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Niemand schafft es einfach zu sagen:
> 
> *Du warst gut, du warst besser.*
> ...




ich finde du drehst den trööt ganz schön ins OT.
find ich nicht gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Jose schrieb:


> ich finde du drehst den trööt ganz schön ins OT.
> find ich nicht gut.



Find ich auch Doof, wollte ich auch nicht. |znaika:


----------



## bombe20 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja ist es denn wirklich so verwunderlich, wenn die  Locals irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben, dass die Heuschreckenschwärme  der Celebritys mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit über das Revier herfallen und  in ihrem Nachlass nur immer neue Einschränkungen zurückbleiben? Da  möchte ich Euch mal hören, wenn es bei euch so zugeht!


und was haben die koblenzer angler jetzt von dem offenen brief hier im AB? sie haben einen sturm im wasserglas erzeugt die bei einigen mitgliedern hier zu einer ungesunden pulsfrequenz geführt hat. ich glaube nicht, dass das AB für vorwürfe dieser art der richtige weg ist.
die fragwürdigen machenschaften von leuten wie herrn wilde und die daraus resultierenden folgen für die lokale anglerschaft kann man durchaus hier diskutieren.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das doch in der deutschen Angelszene auch zum Kotzen, egal wie gut du dich Anstellst, es wird immer gleich wieder relativiert. Niemand gönnt dir etwas, wenn du beim Hegefischen mal gut dabei warst, ist es der Platz,das Wetter, du hattest das tiefe Wasser, der Angelt immer nur mit teurem Futter. Das geht doch überall den ganzen Tag so.
> 
> Niemand schafft es einfach zu sagen:
> 
> ...



Weil es bei den allermeisten dieser Celebritys nur noch um den puren (Fisch-) Schwanzvergleich geht, weil sie sonst nichts zu bieten haben. Wo wären denn die Leistungen, die das Angeln vorangebracht haben und die sich auch nur annähernd an deren Person festmachen ließen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Weil es bei den allermeisten dieser Celebritys nur noch um den puren (Fisch-) Schwanzvergleich geht, weil sie sonst nichts zu bieten haben. Wo wären denn die Leistungen, die das Angeln vorangebracht haben und die sich auch nur annähernd an deren Person festmachen ließen?



Tja, ich bin am See der Rotaugen-König, die sind da aber auch noch nicht mal groß. :vik: Ich liebe aber Angeln, meine Art des Angelns, meine Zielsetzung die Niemals auf ein Titelblatt kommen würde.

Ich bin aber Listig, darauf kommt es mir an. Die Kunst ist es Fisch zu fangen, den Umständen angepasst. Größe Zweitrangig. Ich möchte jetzt aber nicht den Thread verwässern und gebe Jose da vollkommen recht und klink mich aus.

Seid Gnädig, gebt dem Veit die Chance und reflektiert auch mal. Wort zum Sonntag.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @andal
> und was haben die koblenzer angler jetzt von dem offenen brief hier im AB?



Das sehe ich zur Stunde ergebnisoffen. Bei den Briefschreibern handelt es sich um eine Gruppe, die der Natur einer Gruppe folgend langsamer reagieren können, als eine Einzelperson. Und wie von ihnen verlautbart wurde, ist auch mit einem umfangreicheren Statement nicht nur zu rechnen, es kommt ganz sicher, wenn sie es formuliert haben. Abwarten.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Weil es bei den allermeisten dieser Celebritys nur noch um den puren (Fisch-) Schwanzvergleich geht, weil sie sonst nichts zu bieten haben. Wo wären denn die Leistungen, die das Angeln vorangebracht haben und die sich auch nur annähernd an deren Person festmachen ließen?



Er ist aber eben auch Freiberufler wie hier oft betont wurde und nicht Angel Lobbyist. Daher kann es ihm auch schxxx egal sein. 

Ob man ihn mag oder nicht: er,  Hähnel,  strehlow und 2-3 andere haben das Zander angeln enorm populär und damit sicher auch professioneller gemacht.


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er kann doch auch selbstbewusst sein.



Wissentlich in  Verbotsstrecken zu angeln und dies bebildert zu veröffentlichen hat vielleicht mit allem anderen zu tun aber mit Sicherheit nichts mit Selbstbewußtsein..

*******gal weil Freiberufler ? Für einige Kollegen darf man sich echt schämen. 

Was will man überhaupt noch mit solchen Magazinen, wenn es das Anglerboard gibt ? Hier bekommt man ehrliche Antworten und so soll es sein. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ob man ihn mag oder nicht: er,  Hähnel,  strehlow und 2-3 andere haben das Zander angeln enorm populär und damit sicher auch professioneller gemacht.



Jörg ja, aber als der damit anfing, sind Veit und Sebastian noch mit dem Marmeladenbrot in der Hand hinter der Blechmusik nachgelaufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wissentlich in  Verbotsstrecken zu angeln und dies bebildert zu veröffentlichen hat vielleicht mit allem anderen zu tun aber mit Sicherheit nichts mit Selbstbewußtsein..
> 
> Was will man überhaupt noch mit solchen Magazinen, wenn es das Anglerboard gibt ? Hier bekommt man ehrliche Antworten und so soll es sein.
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Erstmal musst du beweisen das die Strecke verboten war, du stellst das als Fakt dar. Zweitens musst du dennoch die Fische fangen. Das macht er auch wo die Strecken frei sind.

Auch im AB bekommst du keine ehrlichen Antworten, da gab es genug schon. Viele Bilder sind auch unkenntlich gemacht, um keinen Rückschluss auf Fangort zu machen und dergleichen.

Selbstbewusstsein im übrigen erhält man nicht nur durch das Angeln an verbotenen Strecken, es ist auch ein Teil von Überzeugung seines Können gegenüber sich selbst. Unabhängig dessen, der Grad wo es in die Arroganz geht verschwimmt halt und wird gern unterschiedlich wahrgenommen.


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Das sehe ich zur Stunde ergebnisoffen. Bei den Briefschreibern handelt es sich um eine Gruppe, die der Natur einer Gruppe folgend langsamer reagieren können...



nunja, Andal, der brief wurde sicher nicht ad hoc so aus der kalten lamäng geschrieben.

auf die folgende diskussion hätte man vorbereitet sein können und sollen, fehler TE.

da hilft auch nicht die ankündigung im anfangspost teil II, sich nicht weiter dazu zu äußern. na toll...



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> *...*So, das war es von uns zu dieser Angelegenheit, weiter werden wir uns nicht öffentlich zu diesem Thema äußern. Was gesagt werden musste, ist gesagt...



etwas lostreten und dann abtauchen - kein guter stil und auch nicht hilfreich.

dass "gesagt wurde, was gesagt werden musste" stimmt sicher nicht.

aber zur magenerleichterung hats wohl gereicht, 
und war wohl auch nicht als mehr gedacht.

ich find das AB zu schade für sowas.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Inzwischen haben se sich aber doch schon wieder gemeldet:



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung das ihr auf einen Beitrag von uns warten musstet.
> 
> Da wir eine Gruppe sind deren Mitglieder die verschiedensten Tätigkeiten/Berufe ausüben dauert es bis wir unsere Antwort abgesprochen haben und diese veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

weiß ich, beratungsphase vorm veröffentlichen wär ja sinnvoll gewesen.

und verantwortungsvoller


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Jose schrieb:


> weiß ich, beratungsphase vorm veröffentlichen wär ja sinnvoll gewesen.
> 
> und verantwortungsvoller




Ja schon.
Man ging wohl nicht davon aus hier auf die Schnelle direkt ne Antwort zu bekommen, da sich ja bei FB auch niemand von den Blinkerburschen dazu hinreißen ließ. 
Und so geriet man unvorbereitet in Rückstand.|kopfkrat#t

Und dass Veit hier gleich aggro einen losmacht inkl. Hausbesuchandrohung beim Arbeitgeber kam wohl auch ziemlich überraschend.:m

Ich hab Verständnis dafür dass man das erstmal sortieren und eine Antwort abstimmen muss.


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ja schon.
> Man ging wohl nicht davon aus hier auf die Schnelle direkt ne Antwort zu  bekommen, da sich ja bei FB auch niemand von den Blinkerburschen dazu  hinreißen ließ.




tja, das AB ist eben unvergleichlich...     gut! #6


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Selbstbewusstsein im übrigen erhält man nicht nur durch das Angeln an verbotenen Strecken, es ist auch ein Teil von Überzeugung seines Können gegenüber sich selbst. Unabhängig dessen, der Grad wo es in die Arroganz geht verschwimmt halt und wird gern unterschiedlich wahrgenommen.



Danke für den guten Tipp. Bei meinem doch relativ schwach ausgeprägtem Selbstbewußtsein werde ich dann zukünftig nur noch in Verbotsstrecken angeln#6
Ich komme gelernt ja aus der Finanzbranche und konnte mir da ein bischen Können aneignen. Meinst Du, wenn ich jetzt mal nebenbei in unsere Sparkasse einsteige nachts und die leer mache, quasi als Beweis meines Könnens mir selbst gegenüber, daß ich da auch auf "künstlerische Arroganz" plädieren könnte ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## bombe20 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ja schon.
> Man ging wohl nicht davon aus hier auf die Schnelle direkt ne Antwort zu bekommen, da sich ja bei FB auch niemand von den Blinkerburschen dazu hinreißen ließ.


kann man das einsehen ohne bei fagbook einen account zu haben? die reaktionen dort würden mich interessieren. wenn ja, dann bitte ich um den link.


----------



## Zanderjäger0 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

In diesem Fall hat Jose vollkommen recht, wenn man sich als Gruppe trifft um einen Öffentlichen Brief schreibt, kann man anschließend noch ausdisskutieren was und wie man im Falle eines Statements Antwortet. 
Herr Wilde hat sich hier zügig gestellt und sein Statement abgegeben, was er definitiv nicht tun müsste und hatte dann hier statt eine Diskussion mit dem/den Verfasser(n) des Briefes eine Diskussion mit teils wütenden Forenmitgliedern.

Generell finde ich es ja sowieso unpassend das ganze hier im Anglerboard mit einem ''Zweitaccount'' auszutragen, aber das ist jezt wieder eine andere Sache.
Was ich Herrn Wilde allerdings hoch anrechne ist die hier ausgesprochene Einladung zum gemeinsamen Angeln. 

Ich denke das die ''Drohung'' mit dem Arbeitgeber auch nicht als Drohung gemeint war, sondern als ''Alternative''. Sollte er hier keine Antwort mehr kommen bzw. die Einladung nicht angenommen werden sich beim gemeinsamen Angeln zu erklären und auszusprechen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



bombe20 schrieb:


> kann man das einsehen ohne bei fagbook einen account zu haben? die reaktionen dort würden mich interessieren. wenn ja, dann bitte ich um den link.



Nein.
Anfrage wurde direkt gelöscht dort von den Blinkerburschen schrieb Andal weiter vorn.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das hast Du richtig erkannt. Man muss sich ja nur mal Threads wie "Main 2016" anschauen. Da gibt's dauerhaft Fangmeldungen, keine bösen Worte und mit Sicherheit keinen geringen Angeldruck am Wasser.
> 
> Trotzdem fangen die ihre Fische. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Und berichten darüber. Und es geht immer weiter.
> 
> ...


*

Sorry fürs OT*. 

Ich bin im Main Thread auch oft dabei.... weißt du warum es da kaum Streitereien gibt? Weil die Fänger nur Bilder posten bei denen man keinen Anhaltspunkt hat, wo es aufgenommen wurde... und die meisten Posten gar keine Bilder. Die Leute sind vorsichtig geworden - viele haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab da vor 2 Wochen nen großen Barsch gepostet (Hintergrund geändert). In 2 Tagen nach posten des Bildes hatte ich 5 Anfragen von Leuten die gerne mal mit mir Angeln wollen.... am besten auf Barsch und am besten da wo der große her kam. Gerade im Rhein-Main Gebiet treffen viele Angler auf weniger Gewässer... entsprechend sieht es da teils am Wochenende an den Gewässern aus. 

Der Rhein ist noch mal ne Nummer krasser .... die wechselnden Pegel und das immer klarerer Wasser bieten teils nur temporär gute Chancen für bestimmte Fischarten.... Sind schon Leute verdroschen worden, weil andere den Platz beansprucht haben.....

Aber das genug OT..... Sorry dafür...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Danke für den guten Tipp. Bei meinem doch relativ schwach ausgeprägtem Selbstbewußtsein werde ich dann zukünftig nur noch in Verbotsstrecken angeln#6
> Ich komme gelernt ja aus der Finanzbranche und konnte mir da ein bischen Können aneignen. Meinst Du, wenn ich jetzt mal nebenbei in unsere Sparkasse einsteige nachts und die leer mache, quasi als Beweis meines Könnens mir selbst gegenüber, daß ich da auch auf "künstlerische Arroganz" plädieren könnte ?
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



So läuft es doch in eurer Finanzbranche, ich weiß nicht was du hast.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Zanderjäger0 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die ''Drohung'' mit dem Arbeitgeber auch nicht als Drohung gemeint war, sondern als ''Alternative''. Sollte er hier keine Antwort mehr kommen bzw. die Einladung nicht angenommen werden sich beim gemeinsamen Angeln zu erklären und auszusprechen.



Ich hab das als Drohung gelesen und verstanden. Nach dem Motto " ich weiss wer das hier geschrieben hat und ich frag mal deinen AG, was der davon hält dass du einen 'bekannten' Angler an den Pranger stellst....


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Zanderjäger0 schrieb:


> Was ich Herrn Wilde allerdings hoch anrechne ist die hier ausgesprochene Einladung zum gemeinsamen Angeln.



und ich empfinde das als das was es ist, nämlich nochmal nen Punktabzug für Herrn Wilde. 
Nach dem Motto, komm ich geb nen Bier aus und Du hälst die Schn....

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Also Fantastic-Fishing, deine Darbietung hier ist ja ein Traum. Danke für die kostenlose Comedy....

Zum Thema der Einladung:

Auf Einladungen und Treffenszusagennmit Veit sollte man nicht viel geben. Damals im Blinker-Forum gabs ein Forentreffen, Veit hat zugesagt am letzten Tag zu kommen und Geschenke des Blinker mitzubringen (er hatte es versprochen), er kam nicht, war auch nicht zu erreichen und meldete sich weitaus später dann im Forum um bekannt zu geben dass die super hochwertigen Preise jetzt verschickt werden würden - auf seine unentschuldigte Abwesenheit ging er nicht ein (wie er ja auch hier nur blabla drumherum redet). Die Geschenke waren übrigens nicht super hochwertig, sondern sehr mau.

Das nur so als kleiner Eindruck.

Nochmal, viellecht kommts ja jetzt an:

VEIT, WIE ERKLÄRST DU ES DIR DASS SOWAS WIE ANGELN IN SCHONGEBIETEN UND GENERELL EXTREME UNBELIEBTHEIT IMMER NUR BEI DIR AUFTRITT?

Wenn das Part of the Game wäre, müsst ja z.B. bei Matze Koch auch so sein...


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fr33 schrieb:


> dass du einen 'bekannten' Angler an den Pranger stellst....



Wer sich freiwillig als "öffentliche Person" ausstellt, muß auch damit rechnen, öffentlich behandelt zu werden...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Die ganze Sache nur einem Profi vorzuwerfen, ist auch nicht richtig. Wer sich noch an die Facebook-Diskussion erinnert, dort hat sich keiner mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Richtig, auch andere Angler haben Dreck am Stecken. Denke da an einen gewissen Didi...

Aber Veit eckt jetzt seit Jahren immer und überall an, und gerade ihn erwischts immer wieder. Zufall? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wer sich freiwillig als "öffentliche Person" ausstellt, muß auch damit rechnen, öffentlich behandelt zu werden...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Und wenn man schon mit aller Gewalt auf der Bühne stehen muss, dann sollte man sich schon so geschickt stellen, dass das Rampenlicht nicht blendet. Aber genau das schaffen nur die mir Format.


----------



## Zanderjäger0 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab das als Drohung gelesen und verstanden. Nach dem Motto " ich weiss wer das hier geschrieben hat und ich frag mal deinen AG, was der davon hält dass du einen 'bekannten' Angler an den Pranger stellst....


Naja, selbst wenn es so gemeint ist, hat es seinen Arbeitgeber nicht zu Interessieren was er in seiner Privatzeit tut. Zudem müsste man Ihm auch erstmal beweisen das er es ist, und genau hier Frage ich mich woher Herr Wilde das so genau issen möchte - Insidertipps hin oder her. Jeder verärgerte leser aus der Ecke könnte diesen Beitrag verfasst haben. Das ist finde ich die einzige Sache an seinen Postings welche er Falsch gemacht hat - mehr aber auch nicht. Er hat sich hier gestellt, wo sich bestimmt 90% aller Leute im Thread über Ihn aufgeregt haben, hat seinen Senf abgegeben, den Threadersteller zur gemeinsamen Aussprache beim Angeln eingeladen und hat die Sache für sich abgehakt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Jose schrieb:


> ich find das AB zu schade für sowas.


jo, kann man so sehen.


----------



## Zanderjäger0 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> und ich empfinde das als das was es ist, nämlich nochmal nen Punktabzug für Herrn Wilde.
> Nach dem Motto, komm ich geb nen Bier aus und Du hälst die Schn....
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Du kannst es so empfinden wie du möchtest. Fakt ist aber, dass es so nicht geschrieben wurde, und wir alle nicht wissen können, wie es gemeint ist, bzw. welche Absicht Herrn Wilde damit hatte, entweder man glaubt seiner aussage bzw. seinem angebot oder eben nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wer sich freiwillig als "öffentliche Person" ausstellt, muß auch damit rechnen, öffentlich behandelt zu werden...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Dennoch sollte die Form der Kritik nicht das Maß an Erträglichkeit oder Unwahrheit überschreiten. Ob Öffentlich oder nicht, jeder Mensch ist Grundsätzlich gleich zu behandeln, was bei dieser Diskussion teils auf der Strecke bleibt.

Jemanden zu Denunzieren wird nicht durch den Fakt der Öffentlichkeit des Gegenüber legitimiert. Schwachsinn.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

mal so:
a) was ist an dem Brief "offen" -ein Pseudonym? Offene Briefe haben Absender mit Namen und Adresse.
sonst sind sie m.E. zweifelhaft
b) Drohungen derart , den AG aufsuchen zu wollen, sind weit unter der Gürtellinie und zeugt zumindest nicht von guten Manieren, bestärkt mich aber auch weiterhin Angelpresse zu meiden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Zanderjäger0 schrieb:


> Du kannst es so empfinden wie du möchtest. Fakt ist aber, dass es so nicht geschrieben wurde, und wir alle nicht wissen können, wie es gemeint ist, bzw. welche Absicht Herrn Wilde damit hatte, entweder man glaubt seiner aussage bzw. seinem angebot oder eben nicht.



Es ist ein glasklares klägliches Beschwichtigungsangebot für ein Angeln an Verbotsstrecken und Bilder von Fischen, die in einem ganz anderen Gewässer gefangen wurden. Das Ärgernis ist für mich persönlich und vielleicht auch für viele andere Angler ein ganz anderes : 

"Für wie gering muß ein Redakteur mich schätzen, daß er glaubt, er könne sich sowas  bei "mir" herausnehmen" ?

Und "mir" sind jawohl sehr viele. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte die Form der Kritik nicht das Maß an Erträglichkeit oder Unwahrheit überschreiten. Ob Öffentlich oder nicht, jeder Mensch ist Grundsätzlich gleich zu behandeln, was bei dieser Diskussion teils auf der Strecke bleibt.
> 
> Jemanden zu Denunzieren wird nicht durch den Fakt der Öffentlichkeit des Gegenüber legitimiert. Schwachsinn.



Du verwechselst die Begriffe Denunziation und Whistleblowing. 

Um letzteres geht es hier. Herr Wilde hat hier doch die Möglichkeit zu sagen : Nein, Leute, ich habe nicht im Schongebiet geangelt und die Fische habe ich nicht woanders gefangen. Stattdessen wird im übertragenden Sinne ein Bierchen spendiert. 

Das jeder Mensch gleich zu behandeln ist, da stimme ich Dir eindeutig zu. 

Wieviel Erträglichkeit verlangst Du denn von den tausenden von Blinker-Lesern, die nun glauben, sie könnten an einer Verbotsstrecke Fische fangen, die es darüber hinaus dort im Zweifel gar nicht gibt. Kein Geld, Zeit und Mühen scheuen und  sich auf den Weg dorthin machen um dann dort zu erfahren, daß sie dort gar nicht angeln dürfen.  

Herr Wilde ist nach meiner Kenntnis ein guter und erfahrener Angler, der mit der Kreatur Fisch vorbildlich umgeht. Und mit diesen Eigenschaften darf man dann ruhig mal sagen, mensch, da habe ich was "durcheinander bekommen" im Eifer des Gefechts, kommt nicht wieder vor..

Damit klinke ich mich für heute aus.  

Petri Heil  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## wulf3 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich finde das ganze Thema ziemlich suspekt.... Im Endeffekt wird hier jemand wegen Belanglosigkeiten öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt. Die Vorwürfe sind teilweise nicht verifiziert, es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Befremdlich ist auch, dass die größten Stänkerer Internetangler mit über 10000! Beiträgen im Forum sind (geht ihr auch wirklich mal angeln?).... Ist eigentlich genug gesagt zum Thema. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Du verwechselst die Begriffe Denunziation und Whistleblowing.
> 
> Um letzteres geht es hier. Herr Wilde hat hier doch die Möglichkeit zu sagen : Nein, Leute, ich habe nicht im Schongebiet geangelt und die Fische habe ich nicht woanders gefangen. Stattdessen wird im übertragenden Sinne ein Bierchen spendiert.
> 
> ...



DU interpretierst aber jede Menge hinein, zumal die verbotene Bereiche auch als solche Gekennzeichnet sind und du dich nicht damit Freisprechen kannst das ein Blinkerredakteur dort gefischt hatte. DU hast dich vorher zu Informieren, dafür gibt es mittlerweile genügend Möglichkeiten.

Wenn du also den Blinkerlesern solch eine Naivität unterstellst zeugt das wenig von deiner Wertschätzung diesen Gegenüber. Deine Vorwürfe sind doch nicht mal faktisch belegt, du verkaufst das Ganze aber schon als Schuldspruch.

Was macht den Koblenzer Angle gerade Glaubwürdiger als Veit ? Der bloße Text ? Wohl kaum. Desweiteren verbitte ich mir deine versuche meine Wortwahl zu berichtigen, Denunzieren passt sehr genau, vielleicht solltest du dir nochmal die Bedeutung des Begriffes vor Augen rufen.


----------



## zandertex (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

leute...........hier wird niemand auch nur nen milimeter von seinem standpunt abweichen........aber das anglerboard lebt,dass ist auch nicht ganz unerheblich.:m
also weiter machen!"


----------



## Swordfisher (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Dieser Fantastic Fishing - Typ ist das beste :q

Absoluter Hammer wie er hier Herrn Wilde verteidigt.

Mensch, lies doch mal im Blinker nach - da siehst du genau die Stellen, wo er gefischt hat - und genau dort ist oft Angelverbot. Und dass die im Artikel gezeigten Fische nicht von dort stammen, ist meines Erachtens nach in fast allen Artikeln von Herrn W. so.


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> passt sehr genau, vielleicht solltest du dir nochmal die Bedeutung des Begriffes vor Augen rufen.



Wenn ich es nicht besser wissen könnte, würde ich annehmen, Ende zweites Semester Grundstudium Jura. Alles nur Hörensagen, Benachteiligte  sind die eigentlichen Täter und wenn man gegen Fakten nicht weiter kommt werden Klimmzüge in Richtung falsche Wahrnehmung und Hirngespinste wie "könnerhafte Arroganz" konstruiert. |znaika:

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß Deine Begriffswahl richtig ist, dann nenne mir doch mal den zwingend mit diesem Begriff einhergehenden niederen Beweggrund des Threadstarters. Denunziation ist ein Begriff aus dem Strafrecht. Also alles Blödsinn. 

Falls Du das nicht kannst, sind wir wieder bei dem hier richtigen Begriff des Whistleblowings. Um in Deinem "Sprachgebrauch" zu bleiben, unterscheiden sich diese Begriffe doch nur durch die jeweilige persönliche "Wahrnehmung" des einzelnen oder ??? Whistleblowing bezeichnet man auch als positive Denunziation. Nach dem Motto : Jeder liebt den Verrat, alle hassen den Verräter #6

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht besser wissen könnte, würde ich annehmen, Ende zweites Semester Grundstudium Jura. Alles nur Hörensagen, Benachteiligte  sind die eigentlichen Täter und wenn man gegen Fakten nicht weiter kommt werden Klimmzüge in Richtung falsche Wahrnehmung und Hirngespinste wie "könnerhafte Arroganz" konstruiert. |znaika:
> 
> Wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß Deine Begriffswahl richtig ist, dann nenne mir doch mal den zwingend mit diesem Begriff einhergehenden niederen Beweggrund des Threadstarters. Denunziation ist ein Begriff aus dem Strafrecht. Also alles Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



Darf auch gern 10tes Semester sein, das verleiht deinen Aussagen auch nicht mehr Wert. Der Threadersteller bezichtigt Veit des Fischens im Verbotenen Gelände, führt ihn in seiner Argumentation in einer Reihe mit Leuten die Ordnungswidrigkeiten begehen. Wenn das nicht Denunzieren ist, dann soll dich dein Professor erschlagen. :m
_
"abwert.
(jmd. denunziert etwas als etwas) etwas öffentlich als negativ beurteilen oder kritisieren, so dass dadurch zugleich eine Person angegriffen wird."_


----------



## Muckimors (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Dieser Fantastic Fishing - Typ ist das beste :q
> 
> Absoluter Hammer wie er hier Herrn Wilde verteidigt.



Nur so macht das ja auch Spaß #6 

Weißt Du wie Anwälte sowas gerne machen, wenn sie gegen die Fakten nicht ankommen ? Die sagen dann z.B: Herr Richter, nicht mein Mandant ist der Geisterfahrer gewesen, sondern die 200 anderen Autofahrer die ihm entgegen gekommen sind.....:q

Gute Nacht #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Dieser Fantastic Fishing - Typ ist das beste :q
> 
> Absoluter Hammer wie er hier Herrn Wilde verteidigt.
> 
> Mensch, lies doch mal im Blinker nach - da siehst du genau die Stellen, wo er gefischt hat - und genau dort ist oft Angelverbot. Und dass die im Artikel gezeigten Fische nicht von dort stammen, ist meines Erachtens nach in fast allen Artikeln von Herrn W. so.



Nur das ich Herrn Wilde nicht verteidige sondern vielmehr die unreflektierte Kritik nicht Akzeptiere. Du hast keinerlei Grundlage und kannst nur auf Mutmaßungen eine Diskussion führen und nicht jemanden für Schuldig sprechen, dagegen verwehre ich mich. 

Wenn du meinst das es in allen Artikeln ist, dann Belege mir das und ich werde dir garantiert nicht widersprechen, aber bitte doch nicht einfach so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Nur so macht das ja auch Spaß #6
> 
> Weißt Du wie Anwälte sowas gerne machen, wenn sie gegen die Fakten nicht ankommen ? Die sagen dann z.B: Herr Richter, nicht mein Mandant ist der Geisterfahrer gewesen, sondern die 200 anderen Autofahrer die ihm entgegen gekommen sind.....:q
> 
> Gute Nacht #6



Genau so wird auch jegliche Kritik mit einem Satz Stumm geschalten weil man selbst keine Argumente hervor bringen kann. Wenn nämlich die anderen 200 falsch gefahren sind müsste man vielleicht diese mal auf ihre Tauglichkeit hin überprüfen.

Aber in der Herde lässt sich immer gut Muh machen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer seid ihr denn Überhaupt, die Wächter des Rheins ? Die Koblenzer Schildbrüder?
> Wenn von meinem Nachbarn der Hund auf Hof scheisst und ohne Leine mach ich auch keinen Thread im Hundeforum Nummer 1 auf.



|muahah:|muahah:




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich empfinde hier einfach keine Not mehre hundert Beiträge, viel Aufwand, einen Clanrat Koblenzer Angler ins Leben zu rufen, weil Veit seinem Zwang sich zu Profilieren (Sein Lohn und Brot, er muss liefern) unterworfen ist. Er kann doch auch selbstbewusst sein.
> 
> Wir haben soviele Probleme auch innerhalb unserer Angelriege, die Angegangen werden müssen, aber da geht keine Sau drauf ein. Wir haben soviele tolle Themen wo explizit nach Tricks und Tipps fürs Fischen gefragt wird, Resonanz, sehr gering.
> 
> Wenn hier aber einer nen markigen Brief rausknallt, Vorwürfe formuliert, schwingt sich die Meute ein und bildet ein Rudel wie Hunde und will die Beute zerreissen. Dagegen verwehre ich mich einfach, das ist Lächerlich.



You got the point!#6

Hier wird aus einem Furz ein Fackelzug gemacht.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ganz großes Kino hier.

Der Heckensch.. äh ne Themen Starter schießt aus sicherer Deckung Veith Wilde an. Der keilt auf eine Art und Weise zurück die jedem Wild Zeitungs Reporter peinlich wär. Hätte er doch bei der VHS gelernt und nicht im Crash Kurs beim Blinker. Und die anonyme Meute, von denen die meisten Koblenz nur von den Autobahnschildern kennen, heult je nach Gusto "Hängt ihn höher oder Freispruch.

Mann wie ich das i-net liebe

Peter Zimmermann


----------



## Fruehling (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Einem Menschen sympathisch ist, was ihm gleich, was ihm bekannt ist.

Mir ergeht es seit geraumer Zeit so, daß die "Vorzeigeangler", die authentisch, sprich, auch mal als Schneider rüberkommen, auf meiner eigenen Beliebtheitsskala nach oben klettern.

Denn es waren eben nicht die Uli Beyers oder andere, die vor nicht allzulanger Zeit noch grundsätzlich immer und zu allem Überfluß die dicksten Fische fingen, an denen man hochblickte. Es waren die Sebastian Hähnels und Matze Kochs, die immer wieder darauf hinwiesen und -weisen, daß in ihren Filmen nur die Highlights abgebildet werden und es in 9 von 10 Fällen eben nicht so brillant läuft, wie im zeitgerafften Bildmaterial.

Grundsätzlich weiß man das auch ohne diese Hinweise, okay, aber es tut der eigenen, oft von Schneidern geschundenen Anglerseele gut, es auch zu hören bzw. zu sehen.

Veit Wilde ist auf einigen wenigen Filmen dicht dran an dieser so nötigen Ehrlichkeit. Umso dämlicher natürlich seine dezenten Hinweise auf eigene Grand-Slams am Wasser.

Ich glaube, er ist auf einem guten Weg, den andere auch filmisch längst beschreiten: Z.B. Big L und Uli Beyer auf der Jagd nach Geilen Hafen Muttis - in 2 Folgen bei youtube zu finden und U.B. mit keinem nennenswerten Fisch - oder Sebastian Hähnel vom Boot aus auf einer großen Talsperre im Osten nach tagelanger Durststrecke mit Tränen in den Augen dann doch die Hechtoma am Band und noch fast verloren.

Bin gespannt, wann dieser so angenehme Trend bis in die letzten Hirnwindungen der Verantwortlichen der Industrie Einzug gehalten hat und mir ziemlich sicher, daß z.B. Matze Koch längst ein ausgezeichnetes Ansehen innerhalb der Anglerschaft genießt. Grundlos? Sicher nicht... 

Veit bleibt zu wünschen, daß sich sein eigenes Verhältnis von Sympathie zu Antipathie weiter in Richtung der Sympathie verschiebt, denn vom Angeln versteht er eine Menge, das mag wohl niemand ernsthaft bezweifeln.

Weiterhin kritische Zeitgenossen werden, so man seinen Buchstaben glaubt, in Zukunft immer wieder die Möglichkeit eines persönlichen Gesprächs in westlichen Gefilden erhalten, denn sein Herz ist ja nun R(h)ein...


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wohl,bin ich mal gespannt wie dieser R(h)einfall weiter geht...
Popcorn für heute steht bereit.:q


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben soviele Probleme auch innerhalb unserer Angelriege, die Angegangen werden müssen, aber da geht keine Sau drauf ein.
> Wenn hier aber einer nen markigen Brief rausknallt, Vorwürfe formuliert, schwingt sich die Meute ein und bildet ein Rudel wie Hunde und will die Beute zerreissen. Dagegen verwehre ich mich einfach, das ist Lächerlich.



Sehr gut beobachtet!!! #6

Die gleiche Meute, die seit Jahren als treudumme Schafsherde hinter ihren anmaßenden und arroganten Verbandsfunktionären hertrotte(l)t und denen ihr Geld in den Rachen schmeißt, verwandelt sich sofort in ein "Rudel wie Hunde", wenn es um ihr Hausgewässer geht und sich einer erdreistet (zu behaupten (?)), dort besser zu fangen, als die Einheimischen es sich erträumen.


Erstens: (wie schon mehrfach betont)
Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage, also bitte nicht ständig iregndwas als Fakt hinnehmen, was nicht verifiziert ist.

Zweitens: (an Veit und die TE-Gruppe)
Wenn ihr was Faktisches beizutragen habt, dann bitte los!

Drittens: (an alle hier, quasi als Mod-Ansage)
Seid euch bewusst, dass hier einige Postings mittlerweile hart an der Grenze des Persönlichen und Beleidigenden sind. Bedenkt bitte zukünftig *vor* dem Absenden nochmal eure Wortwahl!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Wohl,bin ich mal gespannt wie dieser R(h)einfall weiter geht...


Ich auch - und bevors wieder losgeht heute morgen, bitte ich nochmal ALLE Diskutanten dran zu denken, dass hier nicht untereinander in der Diskussion aufeinander losgegangen wird oder persönlich angemacht wird - und dass grundsätzlich ein vernünftiger Ton eingehalten wird.

Danke.

PS:
grad erst gesehen - Guten Morgen, Honeyball!

Hat sich überschnitten - passt!







PPS:
Würde mich auch freuen, wenns in reinen Angelthemen oder in den angelpolitischen Themen nach 2 Tagen auch über 13.000 Klicks und fast  200 Antworten hätte..

Solange das aber in VERNÜNFIGEM Ton abläuft hier, ist alles kein Problem.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich möchte hier gerne doch noch einmal ein paar abschließende Worte meinerseits zu der Thematik äußern, auch nach Rücksprache mit meinen Kollegen vom Blinker.

1. Es hält sich immer noch bei einigen hartnäckig die Behauptung, ich hätte dem Threadersteller in irgendeiner Weise gedroht. Zum dritten und letzten Mal: Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich wollte das Gespräch mit ihm suchen und da mir bekannt, dass er in einem Angelfachgeschäft tätig ist, ich jedoch nicht weiß, wie diese Person aussieht, hätte ich einen der dortigen Mitarbeiter bei meinem nächsten Besuch in dem Laden gebeten, mich zum dem Herrn zu führen um mich mit ihm mal unterhalten zu können. Sachlich und ohne irgendeinen Hintergedanken - zumindest von meiner Seite aus. Genau das werde ich auch tun, wenn ich mal wieder dort bin.
Gleichwohl finde ich unter dem genannten Hintergrund, die Äußerungen, die er hier über Teamangler und Angeljournalisten getätigt hat, relativ undiplomatisch. Dabei spielt es keine besondere Rolle, dass der Threadersteller, wie er behauptet, für eine Personengruppe spricht. Er hat hier einen entsprechend neuen Account angelegt und den Text gepostet. Und das obwohl er im AB einen weiteren Account besitzt unter dem er rege tätig ist. Gemäß der mir bekannten Anglerboard-Regeln ist dies nicht gestattet, jedoch kann in diesem Fall wohl kein Nachweis erbracht werden, da es heutzutage dank Smartphones, Laptops und Tablets kein Problem ist, dass eine Person mehrere Accounts nutzt, indem sie sich einfach von unterschiedlichen Geräten oder Orten einloggt. Bei Facebook ist der Threadersteller bereits unter aller Wahrscheinlichkeit realem Namen mehrfach durch abwertende Äußerungen gegen mich aufgefallen ist. Obgleich ich hier keinen 100 %igen Beweis für all diese Dinge liefern kann, so ist es doch so, dass die mir zugetragenen Informationen mit einer so hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmen, dass ich sie hier auch so offen äußere. Ich persönlich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, warum er nicht seinen "regulären" Account genutzt hat und einfach geschrieben hat, dass er hier für eine Gruppe von Anglern aus der Region spricht. Sollte sich heraus stellen, dass der genannte Hergang nicht zutreffend ist, werde ich dies richtig stellen und mich öffentlich entschuldigen. Davon ist angesichts der mir vorliegenden Informationen aber wirklich nicht auszugehen. 

2. Für fehlerhafte Inhalte in dem Artikel möchte ich mich hier entschuldigen. Dabei, und das muss man hier einmal ganz klar feststellen, sind jedoch nur ganze zwei Punkte wirklich relavant. Das Bild von dem Bootsanleger in Andernach, wo ja nun offenbar ein Angelverbot besteht. So etwas sollte nicht passieren, jedoch bleibe ich dabei, dass es das darauf hinweisende Schild bei meinem letzten Besuch an dieser Stelle (August 2016) nicht gab. Die Nennung des gesperrten Bereiches auf dem Erlaubnisschein, in dessen Besitz ich mich befand (Hafen Andernach) war für mich missverständlich, da der Hafen sich mehrere Kilometer flussaufwärts befindet und ich dort natürlich auch nicht geangelt habe. Dass die Bucht als Stromhafen gilt, ist mir nicht bekannt gewesen und selbst bei Google habe ich nicht eindeutig herausgefunden, wo der sogenannte Stromhafen Andernach sich befindet. Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass hier die Rücksprache mit einem einheimischen Angler hilfreich gewesen wäre. Dies darf mir gerne angelastet werden.
Eines sollte dennoch jedem normal denkenden Menschen klar sein: Das Foto in dem Artikel wurde, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist von nahezu genau dem Punkt aufgenommen, wo heute das Angelverbotsschild steht. Man muss schon am Geisteszustand einer Person zweifeln, die mir unterstellen will, dass ich dennoch diesen Platz zum Angeln empfehle, wenn dieses Schild dort gestanden hätte, als ich das Bild geschossen habe. Unter diesem Hintergrund weise ich auch die mehrfach aufgestellte Behauptung entschieden zurück, dass ich im Rahmen dieser Gewässerreportage wissentlich und absichtlich in einem gesperrten Bereich geangelt habe. 
Zweiter Punkt ist, dass in dem Artikel nicht erwähnt wurde, dass das Angeln auf Zander und Hechte schon ab dem 1.2. auf dieser Rheinstecke untersagt ist, obwohl die angegebene gesetzliche Zanderschonzeit in Rheinland-Pfalz erst später, nämlich so wie im Artikel angegeben, beginnt. Hier wäre es selbstverständlich sinnvoll gewesen, zu erwähnen, dass ab 1.2. das Raubfischangeln untersagt ist. Auch dafür entschuldige ich mich. 
Ich werde heute noch eine weitere Rücksprache mit der Redaktion führen und anstreben, dass eine kurze Richtigstellung bzw. Vervollständigung dieser zwei Punkte in der nächsten Ausgabe gedruckt wird.
Die übrigen Bemängelungen an dem Bericht, wie beispielsweise Angaben zu gesonderten Sperrzeiten an bestimmten angegebenen Stellen, sind so speziell, dass sie den Platzrahmen des Artikels gesprengt hätten und darum nicht erwähnt wurden und auch im Nachhin nicht erwähnt werden. 

3. Fotoauswahl zu dem Bericht. Ich bekenne mich hiermit ausdrücklich dazu, dass auch Archivfotos in diesem Bericht von mir verwendet wurden. Dies allerdings und das betone ich ebenso ausdrücklich, geschah nicht zum Zwecke der Lesertäuschung sondern weil diese Bilder qualitativ und inhaltlich zu dem Bericht besser gepasst haben, als einige Aufnahmen von Fischen, die ich an dem Gewässer tatsächlich gefangen habe. Allein schon deshalb, weil ich bei meinen Besuchen am Mittelrhein bis auf einen einzigen Abend, an dem wir jedoch gefilmt habe, stets allein war und Fangfotos nur mit Selbstauslöser machen konnte, sind nicht alle Fangfotos perfekt gewesen. Andere Aufnahmen haben hier besser gepasst. Ob man es nun gut findet oder nicht, ist das auch eine gängige Praxis, um einem im Heft abgedruckten Bericht grafisch hochwertig aufzubereiten. 
Ich habe bei meinen Angeltrips an den Mittelrhein insgesamt etwa 35 Zander, mehrere Barsche, einen Hecht, einen Wels, einen Rapfen, zwei Barben sowie diverse Grundeln gefangen und durch Rücksprache mit anderen Rheinanglern weitere Infos eingeholt. Die angelpraktischen Tipps in dem Bericht bewerte ich somit als hilfreich, um an diesem Gewässer erfolgreich(er) zu fischen. Wenn das jemand anders sieht, darf er diese Meinung natürlich gerne haben, ich bleibe aber beim genannten Standpunkt. Ich maße mir an, die gegebenen Infos zum Thema Angelpraxis in diesem Bericht ausreichend recheriert bzw. selbst in Erfahrung gebracht haben. Darüber hinaus verfüge ich über eine Menge Erfahrung in Sachen Flussangelei, da ich schon an diversen deutschen Flüssen erfolgreich auf verschiedene Zielfische geangelt haben. Wie ich schon einmal gesagt habe, besitze ich genügend Selbstbewusstsein, um mir diese Tatsache und auch die Qualität des Berichtes nicht von anderen kaputt reden zu lassen. Dass der Threadersteller in seinen Ausführungen unabhängig von den Fotos auch die angelpraktischen Hinweise im Text kritisiert hat, ist also nicht direkt diskussionswürdig. Ich habe ganz offensichtlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht als er bzw. habe andere Informationen erhalten.

4. In der Redaktion kam der sogenannte offene Brief, ähnlich wie bei mir, nicht besonders gut an. Um es anders auszudrücken - und egal ob es einigen Leuten hier gefällt oder nicht - habe ich da Rückendeckung bekommen. Wer hier also schon meinen Abgesang geprobt hat, den muss ich leider enttäuschen. Allein die Tatsache, dass ein offener Brief in einem Forum gepostet wird und zwei der Adressaten, nämlich die Redaktion und mich nur über Dritte erreicht hat, ist ein starkes Stück. Dazu kommen noch die in Punkt 1 genannten Ungereimtheiten, welche den oder die Verfasser betreffen. Ein Absender fehlte diesem Brief ebenfalls. Auch das ist unüblich. Unserer Ansicht nach sind inhaltlich in diesem Brief nur die in Punkt 2 und 3 erwähnten Dinge es wirklich wert, darauf einzugehen. Das habe ich hiermit ausführlich getan! Alles andere ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Emotionen, Behauptungen, Unterstellungen und teils sogar herben Verunglimpfungen von mir und auch anderen Kollegen. Wir sehen das sehr kritisch! Es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar und sogar löblich, dass einheimische Angler sich Sorgen um ihr Gewässer und die dortigen Fischbestände machen. Zweifelsfrei ist es auch eine Tatsache, dass durch so einen Artikel Fremde animiert werden, dieses Gewässer zu beangeln. Jedoch ist es unsere Aufgabe als Fachzeitschrift den Leser zu informieren und dazu gehören eben auch Gewässerreportagen, die dazu dienen, ein lohnenswertes Ziel für den nächsten Angelurlaub zu finden. Dies scheint mutmaßlich auch im Interesse des Gewässerpächters zu sein, da dieser Gastkarten ausgibt. Dem Interesse einer im direkten Vergleich verschwindend geringen Gruppe von einheimischen Angler steht eine riesige Gruppe von Lesern aus anderen Teilen der Republik entgegen, die an den gegebenen Infos interessiert ist. Wobei man nicht einmal davon ausgehen kann, dass alle einheimischen Angler sich so sehr ärgern, wie der Threadersteller. Der eine oder andere Einheimische, der bisher am Rhein eher erfolglos geangelt hat, freut sich mit Sicherheit auch darüber, dass er durch den Bericht ein paar Tipps erhalten hat mit denen er seine Fänge in diesem Gewässer zukünftig optimieren kann. 
Mein Angebot zu einem persönlichen Gespräch und auch Angeltrip mit dem oder den Initiatoren des sogenannten offenen Briefes besteht weiterhin. Ebenso bin ich gerne bereit, dass die Anglerboard-Redaktion dem Ganzen mit der Kamera beiwohnt. 
Ich betone aber, dass dieses Angebot lediglich von mir als Privatperson ausgeht und ausdrücken soll, dass ich gerne bereit bin über bestimmte Dinge zu reden und auch mein Fachwissen mit anderen zu teilen. 

Dieses letzte, sehr ausführliche Statement hat hoffentlich alle offenen Fragen beantwortet. Es wird ganz sicher wieder einige geben, die sich dadurch verärgert fühlen und mich jetzt kritisieren. Dann muss man eben feststellen, dass man nicht auf einen Nenner kommt. Es denken nicht alle Menschen gleich.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Das letzte ausführliche Statement?
Das war das erste ausführliche Statement zum Thema. #6


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schöne Antwort, hier werden auf jeden Fall für mich einige Fragen geklärt. 
Den Anspruch des "Bessermenschen" an einen gewerblichen Angler kann niemand erfüllen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Lieber Veit,

leider muß ich dich und ein, zwei andere enttäuschen die meinen hier vielleicht alte Rechnungen begleichen zu müssen und sich als "sichere Quelle" darstellen.

Nein, "Koblenzer Angler" ist nicht mein Account und ich habe auch nicht die Zugangsdaten für diesen.
Ja, ich kenne die Leute aus dieser Gruppe und wir unterhalten uns auch.

Das ich "Profi`s" nicht mag, stimmt auch nicht: Bisher hat jeder der mich fragte oder in unseren Laden kam, auf Anfrage hilfreiche Tips bekommen.

Kleines Beispiel: Ein bekannter Redakteur einer anderen großen Angelzeitschrift hat auch die ersten Fische vom Boot (vom Ufer war er schon erfolgreich) an diesem Rheinabschnitt von meinem Boot aus gefangen.
Den hatte ich nach seinem Besuch bei uns im Laden einfach zu einer Tour eingeladen. Auch ein teilnehmer der "Profilager" wurde mit Tips versehen.
So eine Einladung bekamen auch Redakteure anderer Magazine, Hersteller und Teamangler wenn sie mich/uns besuchen.

Wenn du denn 2017 hier bist, kannst du gerne fragen ob ich Zeit habe dich zu begleiten, ich habe da keinerlei Problem mit.
Wie schon gesagt: bei mir/uns sind alle gleich.
Also gilt auch für dich: entweder einen Angelausflug kuschlig unter vom Boot aus, öffentlich vom Ufer oder als "undercover-Date" heimlich, still und leise.

Und nein, ich muß es nicht in deinen noch in irgendeinen anderen Artikel / Bericht schaffen, weder namentlich, noch mit einem Bild.
Das ist nicht meine Intension von Angeln, ich bevorzuge es mit Freunden einen schönen Tag zu haben und dabei vielleicht den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ Asphaltmonster: 

Es ist zwar etwas auffällig, dass du dich offenbar angesprochen fühlst - und um es hier für alle anderen zu benennen, habe ich dich auch gemeint, aber gut....
Da steht nun auch Aussage gegen Aussage.
Sollten meine Behauptungen tatsächlich falsch sein, so entschuldige ich mich hiermit in aller Form dafür. Kleine Zweifel darfst du mir nicht übel nehmen. 
Darum soll es aber auch nicht weiter gehen - jedenfalls von meiner Seite aus nicht. 
Deine Einladung nehme ich auf jeden Fall sehr gerne an und bedanke mich dafür. Finde ich auch wirklich eine tolle Geste von dir! Ich werde mich bei dir melden, wenn ich das nächste Mal vor habe an den schönen Mittelrhein zu reisen. 

Und doch noch ein Wort an die restlichen User (will den anderen Beitrag nicht nochmal ändern):
Auch ich habe aus der Sache etwas gelernt. Bei der nächsten Gewässerreportage noch genauer recherchieren, den Erlaubnisschein noch genauer lesen und im Zweifelsfall Rücksprache mit einheimischen Anglern halten, damit die genannten Fehler vermieden werden können.


----------



## bacalo (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Fehlet die Einsicht oben, der gute Wille von unten,
Führt sogleich die Gewalt, oder sie endet den Streit.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 
(1749 - 1832), deutscher Dichter der Klassik, Naturwissenschaftler und Staatsmann
 Quelle: Goethe, Gedichte. Ausgabe letzter Hand, 1827. Vier Jahreszeiten. Aus >Herbst<


----------



## Moe (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schön, dass nach 19 Seiten dann doch wieder zu einer Sachlichen Diskussion zurück gefunden wurde. 

In Zukunft könnte man (also alle "Profis" die hier mitlesen, nicht speziell nur Veit) sowas ja vielleicht vermeiden, indem man bei solchen Beiträgen einen Local mitnimmt "Profi vs. Local".

Iich könnt mir Vorstellen, dass auch andere Angler sich freuen würden. 
#h


----------



## n0rdfriese (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schönes ausführliches Statement lieber V.W. Gut formuliert und sachlich geschrieben. Mehr kann man meiner Meinung nach als Statement von Redakteur / Verlag zu dem offenen Brief wirklich nicht verlangen.


----------



## Ørret (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Schönes ausführliches Statement lieber V.W. Gut formuliert und sachlich geschrieben. Mehr kann man meiner Meinung nach als Statement von Redakteur / Verlag zu dem offenen Brief wirklich nicht verlangen.



Aber alles andere was vorher kam und was Johnny Release und Wilde auch schon so für Sachen im Facebook abgelassen haben ist eben das genaue Gegenteil davon.|uhoh:

https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...ntifier=947813085328644&gfid=AQCRFpAnNN-lOL2B


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Na da sind wir ja mal auf die Gegen-/Richtigdarstellung im Druckerzeugnis gespannt!


----------



## Moe (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ _ Ørret _Also bitte nochmal Seite 1 , ersten Beitrag lesen, darum gings hier!
Fang doch nicht wieder mit dem online-gebashe an! Eröffne dann einfach deinen eigenen Thread :
"Profi-Angler sind ******* und die Meerforelle da auf dem Foto ist aber braun, schön in den Sand gelegt!" 
Dann hätten wir hier einen Frust-Ablass Thread. In den anderen Threads gehts dann nur ums angeln.

Ist ja echt nicht zum aushalten. Peinlich.#d


----------



## kaffeefreund (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Moe schrieb:


> Fang doch nicht wieder mit dem online-gebashe an! ...



"Haters gonna hate"  :m

q.e.d.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Na da sind wir ja mal auf die Gegen-/Richtigdarstellung im Druckerzeugnis gespannt!



Habe ich soeben verfasst und direkt an den Grafiker weitergeleitet. Kommt als definitiv gleich in die nächste Ausgabe (12/2016). #6


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*


Jetzt muss man schon 2 Ausgaben kaufen, um voll im Thema zu sein


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man schon 2 Ausgaben kaufen, um voll im Thema zu sein



Geh ans Zeitschriftenregal, lies es und steck das Heft dann zurück.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man schon 2 Ausgaben kaufen, um voll im Thema zu sein



Ich bin gerne bereit, um ein bisschen guten Willen zu zeigen, ein Foto /Screenshot davon zu machen und das hier zu posten. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Keine Chance.
Nicht erlaubt nach unseren Regeln, fremde Inhalte direkt einzustellen - aus gutem Grunde.
Verbotszone wg. Copyright.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Danke für den Hinweis, Thomas!


----------



## RayZero (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Öh, warum hast Du das nicht einfach unter deinem Account geschrieben, Jens????
> 
> Zumal der Inhalt ja OK ist...



Asphaltmonster ist doch Jens?!

Versteh gar nichts mehr  ...


----------



## Swordfisher (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Die Facebool-Postings von Veit Wilde sind ja mal unter allee Sau. Danke fürs Teilen, ich werde, solange dieser Mensch dort arbeitet, NIE einen Blinker kaufen


----------



## PAFischer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ Swordfisher

kann man hier nicht endlich mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen?

über 20 Seiten für eine völlig sinnbefreite Diskussion (wobei hier Hexenjagd eher träfe). Jetzt wo das ganze endlich mal abklingt und die Seiten sich annähern kommt der Nächste, der glaubt, dass jeder Hirnfurz verbales Gold ist den das AB braucht.

Diese Energie wenn man für die wahrhaft wichtigen Probleme nutzen würde.... Man man man, wir wären die anglerfreundlichste Nation der Welt.

Sorry für die direkte Wortwahl aber bei diesem Tread ist mir bei der Art und Weise schon im Ausgangsbrief der Kamm geschwollen.


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

*Moment,Popcorn ist Alle....:q
Bin gleich wieder da.:q
*


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bereit, um ein bisschen guten Willen zu zeigen, ein Foto /Screenshot davon zu machen und das hier zu posten. ;-)



Soo ernst war mein Posting gar nicht gemeint, Veit :m


----------



## capri2 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Im Internet lässt so mancher die Masken fallen, das trifft hier im Strang auf den Mob zu, der über den Profi herfällt, aber auch der Profi, der versucht hier das Gesicht zu wahren, aber auf Facebook ganz anders wirkt.

So geben hier mehrere ein trauriges Bild ab, aber die hinterlassen auch in anderen Strängen  ihre Spuren.

Glück Auf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Die Facebool-Postings von Veit Wilde sind ja mal unter allee Sau. Danke fürs Teilen, ich werde, solange dieser Mensch dort arbeitet, NIE einen Blinker kaufen



Und ich werde solange du Facebook nutzt nie wieder ein Fuß auf dieses Portal setzen !!!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Norbi (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Was hier passiert ist sowas von traurig.
Da kommt jemand daher eröffnet ein 2 Account und zieht über Jemanden her,und dieser Jemand wird zerpflück,soll das jetzt gang und gebe sein hier im Board??#d#d


----------



## Swordfisher (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Fantastic Fishing, wieder mal nichts verstanden, setzten, Sechs. Aber danke für die Gratis-Comedy 

Lest euch mal selber durch, was Veit Wilde in dem auf der letzten Seite geposteten Link schreibt. Und lest euch mal im Blinker-Forum die Threads zum Forentreffen 2012 und 2013 durch. 

Dann wisst ihr, wie er tickt, und dann wisst ihr auch, warum manche (wie Andal und meine Wenigkeit) ihn so verachten und für seine Versuche, sympathisch zu wirken, nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig haben.

Ich bin hier raus, es führt zu nichts. Ich werde keinen Blinker mehr kaufen, damit hat sich die Sache für mich. Vielleicht bekommt Herr W. ja mal die Rechnung für sein Tun, im Leben kommt schließlich alles zurück. 

LG
(Und nein, ich möchte Veit Wilde weder diffamieren noch bloßstellen, und ich habe auch keine persönlichen Probleme mit ihm. Es geht rein um sein Agieren in Foren und auf Facebook)


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Sieht sehr persönlich aus diese Sätze. Sich extra dafür im AB anzumelden bestätigt das sehr deutlich.

Dazu das AB als Plattform zu Nutzen ist sicher kein deut besser. 

Insgesamt gibt es keinen Gewinner bei der Sache, aber hoffe es es eine Einigung gibt, mit der beide Parteien leben können.

Einen AB Bericht "mit der Kamera dabei" wäre ein Highlight.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Was hier passiert ist sowas von traurig.
> Da kommt jemand daher eröffnet ein 2 Account und zieht über Jemanden her,und dieser Jemand wird zerpflück,soll das jetzt gang und gebe sein hier im Board??#d#d



Veit Wilde ist gerade mal 30 Jahre alt. Wenn ich mir überlege, was ich in diesem Alter mit jugendlichem Hormonstau noch für kommunikative Böcke geschossen hab, werde ich heute noch rot. Um so wichtiger ist es aus meiner Sicht, dass eine Zeitschrift wie der Blinker seine "Profi-Angler" etwas an die Hand nimmt und ihnen erklärt, wie man in der Öffentlichkeit agiert.

Derjenige, der den Thread eröffnet hat, hat doch in vielem Recht. Der Punkt ist, wie professionell (oder eben nicht) ein in der Öffentlichkeit stehender Angler damit umgeht. Und da hat Wilde offensichtlich noch sehr viel zu lernen. Das ist der Zeitschrift Blinker aber anscheinend Wurscht, sonst würden sie ihn mal etwas einfangen. Die Art, mit der er hier im Forum Leuten Dinge unterstellt, ihnen mit dem Anschwärzen beim Arbeitgeber droht und wie er bei Facebook rumpoltert, geht gar nicht. Und für mich geht damit die Zeitschrift Blinker gar nicht. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Und lest euch mal im Blinker-Forum die Threads zum Forentreffen 2012 und 2013 durch.


Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen und grundsätzlich ist mir das alles einerlei. Aber Leute, was interessieren uns "eure" alten Kamelen?
Das Thema ist ein aktuelles, die alten brauchen wir da nicht.


----------



## Swordfisher (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Vor allem die Diffamierung von S. Hänel als Kleinzander-Experten und die Abschätzigkeit gegenüber Angler, die Fische entnehmen, spricht Bände über Veit Wilde.

Wer auf diesem Niveau auf Facebook agiert, der hätte sich nicht einmal einen Like verdient. Ok, einen vielleicht - nämlich den des ebenso herumpöbelnden Jonny Release.

Die Klasse eines der großen englischen Profis oder auch eines Uli Beyer, B. Rozemejer oder M. Koch wird V. Wilde niemals besitzen. 

Abgesehen davon gibt er auf Facebook ja sogar zu, dass er bewusst in verbotenen Bereichen angelt. Also kann ers ja in diesem Fall auch zugeben.

Wenn die Blinker-Redaktion einmal erkennt, was für einen Ansehensverlust ihnen Herr W. verursacht und die Reißleine zieht, wären ich und viele andere sicher bereit, die Zeitschrift wieder zu kaufen. So nicht.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Die Klasse eines der großen englischen Profis oder auch eines Uli Beyer, B. Rozemejer oder M. Koch wird V. Wilde niemals besitzen.



Er ist noch jung, in ein paar Jahren wird er bestimmt ausgeglichener. Gibt ihm noch etwas Zeit.

- - -

Nachtrag: gerade eben entdeckt...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Veit Wilde ist gerade mal 30 Jahre alt. Wenn ich mir überlege, was ich in diesem Alter mit jugendlichem Hormonstau noch für kommunikative Böcke geschossen hab, werde ich heute noch rot.



genau :m


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist der Zeitschrift Blinker aber anscheinend Wurscht, sonst würden sie ihn mal etwas einfangen. Die Art, mit der er hier im Forum Leuten Dinge unterstellt, ihnen mit dem Anschwärzen beim Arbeitgeber droht und wie er bei Facebook rumpoltert, geht gar nicht. Und für mich geht damit die Zeitschrift Blinker gar nicht. So einfach ist das.





Swordfisher schrieb:


> Wenn die Blinker-Redaktion einmal erkennt, was für einen Ansehensverlust ihnen Herr W. verursacht und die Reißleine zieht, wären ich und viele andere sicher bereit, die Zeitschrift wieder zu kaufen. So nicht.



Wie der Herr, so das G'scherr. Was darf man von so einem Rudiment von Redaktion in einem Hause erwarten, wo ausschließlich die Anzeigenabteilung mit sehr spitzem Bleistift kalkuliert und regiert und der personelle, sowie qualitative Bestand zusehends abnimmt? Letzten Endes werden es die immer weniger werdenden Kunden sein, die am Kiosk und mit der Geldbörse über ein mit Fischbildern garniertes, sehr kostspieliges, Werbeheft entscheiden. Ich denke, man kann das erwarten.

Aber in einem möchte ich den Swordfischer verbessern. Die Person Veit Wilde, Persönlichkeit strahlt er ja nur sehr unterdurchschnittlich aus, ist mir vollkommen egal. Meine Kritik gilt seinem Gebaren und nur dem. Was darunter zu verstehen ist, wurde ja hinlänglich beschrieben.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Er ist noch jung, in ein paar Jahren wird er bestimmt ausgeglichener. Gibt ihm noch etwas Zeit



Wenn er ums Verrecken in dieser Liga spielen will, dann soll er sich gefälligst auch entsprechend benehmen. Für den Welpenschutz ist dort weder der geeignete Ort, noch ist er noch in einem Alter, wo ihm das vielleicht zustehen würde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Vor allem die Diffamierung von S. Hänel als Kleinzander-Experten und die Abschätzigkeit gegenüber Angler, die Fische entnehmen, spricht Bände über Veit Wilde.
> 
> Wer auf diesem Niveau auf Facebook agiert, der hätte sich nicht einmal einen Like verdient. Ok, einen vielleicht - nämlich den des ebenso herumpöbelnden Jonny Release.
> 
> ...



Du versuchst aber auch mit aller Macht ein schädigendes Image gegenüber VW aufzubauen und gibst wirklich Gas. Erst die Angler, dann sein Auftraggeber, und vieles mehr.

Du hast dich echauffiert das Veit einen AG aufsuchen würde zur Klärung und ziehst ihm gleich. Wahnsinns Moral.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Insgesamt gibt es keinen Gewinner bei der Sache, aber hoffe es es eine Einigung gibt, mit der beide Parteien leben können.



Das sehe ich auch so, insgesamt haben sich beide Parteien geschadet. Auch wenn ich ggü. dem Gebahren mancher Angel-Celebs an Gastgewässern sehr kritisch eingestellt bin und es in dieser Sache auch bin, immerhin hat Veit sich noch einmal inhaltlich dazu geäußert, jetzt ist es an der Zeit der Kritik-Truppe zu antworten - mit Namen. Anonym kann jeder.

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die angesprochenen Inhalte weiter entwickeln werden.

Ich werde sicherlich nie ein großer Freund mancher "etablierten Szene-Angler" werden, manche kommen sehr arrogant herüber, meinen am Wasser besondere Rechte zu besitzen, die Geringschätzung der "Otto Normalangler", die Verherrlichung durch ihre Groupies und oft viel mehr Schein als Sein. Wahre Größe misst sich nicht an der Größe der gefangenen Fische oder dem Bekanntheitsgrad bei facebook und youtube. 

Hoffentlich hat die ganze Sache noch ein Gutes und manche Szene-Angler und Normalangler und auch ich und du überdenken einmal, ob unser Verhalten am Wasser immer richtig ist, vor allem wenn wir und sie Gast am Wasser sind. Das sind wir nämlich immer.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> I
> Das Thema ist ein aktuelles, die alten brauchen wir da nicht.



Soweit man das Verhalten einer Person bewertet, kann man das bisherige wohl für ein zu bildendes Gesamtbild nicht ausblenden. 
Das kann ja in eine positive oder negative Richtung weisen!

@all
Nun bewertet mal den "Journalismus" einer Angelredaktion oder freier Mitarbeiter als nicht so sehr hoch!
In der Regel reicht doch ein Toilettengang aus, um die Lektüre  des Blatt zu erledigen!

Wenn ich in der Stellungnahme von Veit W. zu dem lesen darf, dass es allgemeiner Usus sein soll, dass mal eben Bilder von Fischen aus dem Archiv in einem "Gewässerbericht" verwendet werden, die dort gar nicht gefangen worden sind, allein um den Bericht aufzuwerten und ohne dies erkennbar zu machen, dann wird mir aber sowas von schlecht! Ja, dann fühle ich mich getäuscht! Dann fühle ich mich auch als derjenige aus der offensichtlich ausserörtlichen Mehrheit gegenüber der zu vernachlässigenden Minderheit der ortsansässigen Angler getäuscht, der dann mal vllt aufgrund dieses Berichtes dort Urlaub und angeln will! 
Da hilft mir auch nicht die nicht nachvollziehbare Erklärung (Entschuldigung?), dass er alleine gewesen sein soll und die Bilder, die er von angeblichen Fängen gemacht habe, Mist waren!  Was für ein Blödsinn! Schlimm wenn jemand annimmt, dass das jemand  glauben könnte! 
Wenn hier oder sonstwo jemand ein Bild von einem Fisch postet, den er dort gar nicht gefangen hat, aber entsprechend als dort gefangen bezeichnet, möchte sich der nun melden, der sich da nicht verklappst vorkommt.

Veit W., nun haste richtig Kreide gefressen und man merkt, dass der Post durchdachter und feingeschliffener ist, als das vorherig Verfasste. Das kommt aber aufgrund der Verspätung und der Inhalte der vorherigen Post eher unglaubhaft rüber.
Und "Sünder" sind eher an ihren Taten als an ihren schönen Worten zu messen.  Dann darf man ja gespannt sein, wenn Dein Abgesang tatsächlich noch nicht begonnen haben soll!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Soweit man das Verhalten einer Person bewertet, kann man das bisherige wohl für ein zu bildendes Gesamtbild nicht ausblenden.
> Das kann ja in eine positive oder negative Richtung weisen!
> 
> @all
> ...



Soll er sich jetzt einen Strick nehmen ? Sind alle freien Mitarbeiter im Medienbereich nun mit Toilettengängen zu würdigen ?
Wenn du etwas liest und blind glaubst bist nur DU der Dumme, dafür muss man niemandem etwas vorwerfen außer der eigenen Naivität.

Wenn jemand alte Bilder für neue Beiträge nutzt bringt das wenig Charme mit, aber solch ein Szenario hier draus zu machen mit dermaßen viel Pathos, jeder Außenstehende würde glauben Veit vergewaltigt Zanderdamen in der Schonzeit mit anderen Dingen als den Ködern an der Schnur.

Ein einfaches Veit "Du machst dich Unglaubwürdig" hätte gereicht. Jetzt fangt ihr aber schon an auf den Blinker zu schießen, weil der jetzt das allgegenwärtige Übel der Medienlandschaft ist.

Euch würde gern mal am Wasser treffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Sodele, hier sich gegenseitig anmachen ist bekannterweise nicht.

Entweder ist hier ab sofort wieder anständiger Ton untereinander, oder es gibt Punkte (geht NICHT um Inhalt).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, hier sich gegenseitig anmachen ist bekannterweise nicht.
> 
> Entweder ist hier ab sofort wieder anständiger Ton untereinander, oder es gibt Punkte (geht NICHT um Inhalt).



Ich hoffe du beziehst das jetzt nicht auf meinen Ansatz des " Am Wasser treffen". Damit meine ich keine körperliche Auseinandersetzung sondern eine Diskussion ohne Distanz wo viele Menschen schnell relativieren und ihre Meinungen dann auch in einen Kontext stellen und nicht immer wie Revolverhelden auftreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

offtopic an
Wenn Du nachfragen musst, welches hier ein vernünftiger Ton ist in der Diskussion untereinander ist, solltest Du so oder so vor drücken der Entertaste nochmal Deine Postings überdenken und entschärfen.

Die Regeln sind klar, haltet euch dran.

ALLE....

offtopic aus


----------



## Deep Down (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Soll er sich jetzt einen Strick nehmen ?.


Nein, aber er darf gerne aus der Kritik etwas für die Zukunft für sich mitnehmen! Das signalisiert er ja bereits!  



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas liest und blind glaubst bist nur DU der Dumme, dafür muss man niemandem etwas vorwerfen außer der eigenen Naivität.


Deshalb glaube ich ihm in vielen Punkten auch nicht! 

Was sollen wir nun aus Deinem Satz entnehmen, dass wer Berichte "schönt" grundsätzlich als entschuldigt gilt und der hier darauf mangels Überprüfungsmöglichkeit Vertrauende der schuldige Dumme ist? Also Freispruch für den Täuschenden? Nicht ernsthaft?!


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was sollen wir nun aus Deinem Satz entnehmen, dass wer Berichte "schönt" grundsätzlich als entschuldigt gilt und der hier darauf mangels Überprüfungsmöglichkeit Vertrauende der schuldige Dumme ist? Also Freispruch für den Täuschenden? Nicht ernsthaft?!



Ja natürlich. Wärst du nicht so dumm gewesen und hättest du dir das Haft nicht gekauft, wärst du auch nicht belogen worden, du dummer Schuldiger du!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nein, aber er darf gerne aus der Kritik etwas für die Zukunft für sich mitnehmen! Das signalisiert er ja bereits!
> 
> 
> Deshalb glaube ich ihm in vielen Punkten auch nicht!
> ...



Wer etwas ohne zu Hinterfragen übernimmt oder nicht Prüft wird wohl kaum als Intelligent gelten ? Wenn ich etwas kaufe rechechiere ich auch, ggf. suche ich mir Menschen mit Erfahrung oder Quellen die etwas bestätigen, für mich die normalste Sache der Welt. Darüber hinaus muss sich eine Zeitschrift oder ein Autor, aber auch jede Marke oder Einzelperson diese Glaubwürdigkeit erkämpfen. In diesem Fall hat er sie Verloren, was dir aber nicht das Recht gibt die ganze Branche so zu verunglimpfen.

Er gilt damit auch nicht als Entschuldigt, er wird aber für ein altes Archivbild aber auch nicht bestraft werden, wozu dann deine Aufregung ? Bist du Umsonst an den Rhein gefahren ? War es ein R(h)einfall dort auf Zander, weil das Schild dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hatte ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Wärst du nicht so dumm gewesen und hättest du dir das Haft nicht gekauft, wärst du auch nicht belogen worden, du dummer Schuldiger du!



Stimmt doch was du schreibst. Wenn ich mir die Bild kaufe gehe ich auch nicht von Qualitätsjournalismus aus. Ich werde mit dem Bedient was ich kaufe und zu erwarten habe.

Was wollt ihr denn von son nem Heftche für 4 Euro ? Wissenschaftliche Dissertationen ? Ist wie mit dem Pferd in der Lasagne, wir haben es doch alle vorher gewusst. :g


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er gilt damit auch nicht als Entschuldigt, er wird aber für ein altes Archivbild aber auch nicht bestraft werden, wozu dann deine Aufregung ?



Ich frage mich echt warum du so für ihn in die Bresche springst?
Dich kritisiert doch keiner.
Bist du sein Freund, Anwalt, Affäre oder diskutierst du nur gern oder wat is da los?#t#c

Die Intention ist mir rätselhaft.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt warum du so für ihn in die Bresche springst?
> Dich kritisiert doch keiner.
> Bist du sein Freund, Anwalt, Affäre oder diskutierst du nur gern oder wat is da los?#t#c
> 
> Die Intention ist mir rätselhaft.|kopfkrat



Generelle Überzogene schädigende Kritik mit Motivation des Herdentriebs. Ich bin weder sein Anwalt noch sein Freund, ich zieh mir aber nicht gern rein wie der Stammtisch der Nation immer gern Abledert aber selbst keinerlei Moral in der Diskussion anbringt.

Meine Intention ist einfach Fairness. Keiner hat hier irgendetwas geprüft, hier schreibt irgendjemand neues, mit 3 Beiträgen und das wird Blind geglaubt.
Wenn ein Journalist aber einen Fehler begeht dichtet man ihm gleich Fahrlässiges handeln an. Sein AG wird hier angegriffen, Veit selbst. 

Daher ist mir deine Intention nicht klar, weshalb du nicht beide Seiten versuchst zu durchleuchten. Dein O-Ton sagt aber alles. Wenn der Fall klar ist hätten wir nur den Schuldspruch gebraucht. 

Ihr argumentiert eben nur auf Annahmen, also müsst ihr auch mit Gegenwind rechnen.


----------



## kaffeefreund (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Leute... jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. 

Ihr guckt doch auch alle Tagesschau, oder? Glaubt ihr, da ist jedes Foto, jeder Filmschnipsel immer erst gestern respektive heute geschossen worden, tagesaktuell zum Beitrag? Dann glaubt ihr auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, sorry... ;-)

Dass Fotos in den Medien aus Archiven kommen ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich etwas Ungewöhnliches. 
Einzig wenn die Bildunterschrift suggeriert, dass es im Beitrag um EXAKT diesen Fisch geht, kann man hier jemandem eine mögliche Täuschung anlasten. Alles andere ist doch Kindergarten.


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

nun ja, mit veit wildes posting von heute morgen sehe ich die gruppe um die koblenzer angler in deutlichem zugzwang. ich bin gespannt, wie deren gegendarstellung ausfällt und in welchen ton diese verfasst sein wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin weder sein Anwalt noch sein Freund,




Ich würde für niemanden öffentlich in die Bresche springen, der augenscheinlich dauernd irgendwo aneckt, wenn ich nicht wirklich dicke befreundet wäre mit ihm.
Also trifft die Vermutung zu, dass du einfach nur gern diskutierst.#6

Da aber diskutieren um des Diskutierens willen nicht mein Ding ist, bin ich jetzt raus.

Viel Spaß noch.|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Einzig wenn die Bildunterschrift suggeriert, dass es im Beitrag um EXAKT diesen Fisch geht, kann man hier jemandem eine mögliche Täuschung anlasten. Alles andere ist doch Kindergarten.



Da reicht bereits der Kontext in dem das Bild (ohne Hinweis auf die Herkunft) verwendet wird!
In einem Bericht aus dem Rhein hat ein Fisch aus dem Fluss XYZ nichts zu suchen, weil damit suggeriert wird, dass der Fisch dann im Rhein gefangen wurde.

@Fanatic Fishing
Die Intention "Fairness" kann aber auch einen Grad erreichen, der mit Objektivität nichts mehr zu tun hat

Ich bin jetzt ebenfalls raus. Warten wir mal die Replik der Koblenzer ab!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich würde für niemanden öffentlich in die Bresche springen, der augenscheinlich dauernd irgendwo aneckt, wenn ich nicht wirklich dicke befreundet wäre mit ihm.
> Also trifft die Vermutung zu, dass du einfach nur gern diskutierst.#6
> 
> Da aber diskutieren um des Diskutierens willen nicht mein Ding ist, bin ich jetzt raus.
> ...



Na logo diskutiere ich gerne, weil ich in einem Forum bin. ;+ Das mit dem Anecken ist eben so eine Eigenschaft die auch Erfolg mit sich bringt. Hab ich im Leistungssport auch so erlebt, beim Bankdrücken. Ein Beispiel:

Bist du Stark und drückst du viel, siehst du aber ******** aus. Siehst du aber gut aus, heisst immer du bist zu schwach. 
Beim Angeln scheint mir das nicht anders zu sein und ich bin ein Verfechter Leuten gern auf den Zahn zu fühlen die gern Leistung jeglicher Art aus irgendwelcher Mißgunst herabwürdigen. Bei uns Anglern ist das leider Tradition, gerade in D mit wenig Anerkennung dem Können gegenüber.

Aber wenn Veit einen Anwalt brauch, ich hab zwar kein Studium, ich nehme die Bezahlung aber gern entgegen und vertrete ihn hier. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Angeln scheint mir das nicht anders zu sein und ich bin ein Verfechter Leuten gern auf den Zahn zu fühlen die gern Leistung jeglicher Art aus irgendwelcher Mißgunst herabwürdigen.




Eins noch.....

Seine anglerische "Leistung"(beim Angeln überhaupt von Leistung zu sprechen widerstrebt mir!) hat niemand bewertet, sondern sein Verhalten oder hast du einen anderen Trööt gelesen?

Tschöhööööö.#h


----------



## Deep Down (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber wenn Veit einen Anwalt brauch, ich hab zwar kein Studium, ich nehme die Bezahlung aber gern entgegen und vertrete ihn hier. :m



Dann biste jetzt wegen Unzulässigkeit eines solchen Vorhabens  auch raus!:m

So, ich warte jetzt auf die Koblenzer!


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Intention "Fairness" kann aber auch einen Grad erreichen, der mit Objektivität nichts mehr zu tun.


genauso hätten die koblenzer angler den öffentlichen weg über die zuständigen behörden wählen können, welche die vorgebrachten indizien prüfen und entsprechend tätig werden, statt sie einer community vorzulegen, in der der betroffene eh schon einen schlechten leumund hat. jeder der hier im AB länger dabei ist wußte, wohin das ausgangsposting führen wird.


----------



## Muckimors (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Für sowas sind doch keine Behörden zuständig  Das geht hier ja nun wirklich nicht um irgendeinen Straftatbestand. Davon ist Herr Wilde ja nun so weit entfernt wie nur irgendwas,  sondern lediglich um einwandfreie Berichterstattung im Hinblick auf die Wertschätzung der zahlenden Leser.  

Ich finde es jedenfalls klasse, daß Herr Wilde hier informatorische Fehler eingeräumt und sich entschuldigt hat. Darauf  sollte man es beruhen lassen und abwarten, wie zukünftige Berichte aussehen. 

Petri Heil 

Muckimors


----------



## kati48268 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Mal ganz allgemein:



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Dass Fotos in den Medien aus Archiven kommen ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich etwas Ungewöhnliches.
> Einzig wenn die Bildunterschrift suggeriert, dass es im Beitrag um EXAKT diesen Fisch geht, kann man hier jemandem eine mögliche Täuschung anlasten. Alles andere ist doch Kindergarten.


Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus.

Du kannst als Autor eines Gewässerberichtes natürlich ein schon älteres Fangbild einbasteln, aber selbstverständlich nur, wenn der Fang auch aus dem Gewässer kommt!

Üblicherweise beschreibt man das dann so:
_"Diesen Hecht hat der Autor bei einem seiner Besuche am xyz-See erwischen können".
"Auch Welse kommen im xyz-See vor, wie hier der tolle Fang von Vereinsmitglied Max Mustermann aus dem Jahr 2015"_

Einen Fisch aus einem anderen Gewässer da mit einzubasteln ist schlichtweg unseriös.
Sollte man einen solchen Fisch auch noch explizit als aktuellen Fang drastellen, geht das schon in Richtung Beschixx.

Ich kann zumindest für einen anderen Verlag sagen, dass so etwas von denen nicht mitgetragen werden würde (wenn es ihnen bewusst wäre, was vorgelegt wird).
Man sollte somit nicht davon ausgehen, dass so etwas im Printbereich gang und gäbe ist.


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Muckimors schrieb:


> sondern lediglich um einwandfreie Berichterstattung im Hinblick auf die Wertschätzung der zahlenden Leser


da gehen die meinungen der diskutanten auseinander. angeln im schonbezirk und an gesperrten strecken standen auch im raum.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Eins noch.....
> 
> Seine anglerische "Leistung"(beim Angeln überhaupt von Leistung zu sprechen widerstrebt mir!) hat niemand bewertet, sondern sein Verhalten oder hast du einen anderen Trööt gelesen?
> 
> Tschöhööööö.#h



Natürlich wurde diese von Mitschreibern hier in Frage gestellt und relativiert. Wenn jemand darauf hinweist das jeder so fängt, wenn (unter Annahme) im Sperrbereich gefischt wird strebt man an seine Leistung herabzusetzen.


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ohne mich ansonsten in die Diskussion einmischen zu wollen oder irgendjemanden/etwas schlecht reden zu wollen, diesen Absatz hier:



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst als Autor eines Gewässerberichtes natürlich ein schon älteres Fangbild einbasteln, aber selbstverständlich nur, wenn der Fang auch aus dem Gewässer kommt!
> 
> Üblicherweise beschreibt man das dann so:
> ...



kann ich für eine weitere Redaktion/Eigenverlag im Angelmedien-Printbereich so bestätigen. Archivbilder - klar, aber gekennzeichnet falls direkter Bezug sugeriert sein könnte oder nur als Bebilderung "allgemeiner" (nicht Orts- oder Einzelfangbezogener) Berichte.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein:
> 
> 
> Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus.
> ...



Sorry, Kati, das solltest du wirklich noch einmal gehörig überdenken. Da könnte ich dir nämlich zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele nennen.


----------



## fischbär (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Also ich finde das nicht ok, egal ob es gängig ist oder nicht. VW kann sich nicht aus der Affäre ziehen weil andre auch be*******n.
Die Unseriösität in der Angelpresse nervt eh schon genug.
Was mich hier aber stört sind die Versuche, schlechtes Verhalten mit anglerischem Können zu entschuldigen. Darum geht es nicht! Zumal in diesem Fall die Einschätzung schwer ist, denn wer glaubt jemandem der seine Artikel mit Fotofakes gestaltet?
Jaja, hab gestern auch 23 Zander, 7 Barben, 3 Störe und einen Weißspitzenhai gefangen...


----------



## Swordfisher (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Vor allem einerseits - wie Veit - auf Facebook über andere herzuziehen, sie als "Kleinzander-Experten" zu bezeichnen, sein super Können und Erfolge überall zu betonen und im selben Atemzug zu sagen, dass man einfach an verbotenen Stellen fischt weils eh wurscht ist (siehe das vor ein paar Seiten verlinkte FB-Posting) und dass in der Angelindustrie sowieso alle be********n ist schon lustig.

In praktisch allen Angelzeitungen die ich kenne, werden Bilder, die woanders oder an anderen Tagen entstanden sind, entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Bei V. Wilde nicht. Spannend...


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Archiv Bilder kosten kein Geld, die hat man ja schon.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Sorry, Kati, das solltest du wirklich noch einmal gehörig überdenken. Da könnte ich dir nämlich zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele nennen.


Ich spreche dir mit Sicherheit nicht ab, da deutlich mehr zu wissen als ich;
zumindest war das damals eine Ansage/Absprache, die ich auch für (mich als) selbstverständlich erachtet habe.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Sorry, Kati, das solltest du wirklich noch einmal gehörig überdenken. Da könnte ich dir nämlich zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele nennen.



Nur sorry Veit, weil's andere tun, macht es das eigene Handeln wahrlich nicht besser. Das dies Standard ist, überrascht mich wenig.
Mir ist durchaus klar, dass die Fotografiererei allein schwierig ist, nur kannst Du verstehen, das ich mit Berichten vom
Gewässer leben kann, wo die Aufnahmen nicht besonders sind? Sonst fühle ich mich einfach verarscht. 
Nur bin ich nicht in der Kategorie der Gutgläubigen und äh Follower angesiedelt. Mich hat die Angelpresse bis auf weiteres verloren. (das hat nix mit dem hier zu tun)
Gruß A.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wer will noch mal und hat noch nicht.?
So langsam ist das Thema doch schon von allen Seiten
völlig "ausgeschlachtet! ......................gääähn.!!!

Ich gratuliere allen,die keine anderen Sorgen haben,als einen 
Bericht im Blinker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ bombe20 und Swordfisher:
Macht euren persönlichen Stress auch persönlich unter euch aus.

Entsprechend gelöscht.

@ Alle:
An Nettiquette und Ton untereinander denken.
Danke


----------



## Mefomaik (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161029/e5c5777dab3bb42b7045e31634cd2b49.jpg

Geht angeln Männers!

Petri Heil!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bennyhill (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Und erneut stell sich mir da eine Frage.
> 
> Wie lange werden wohl diese Fachzeitschrift und andere Brötchengeber an so einem "Sympathieträger" noch festhalten (können)? Schließlich liest man ja sicher mit und das Netz vergisst niemals etwas!



Dazu gibt es ein gutes Beispiel: In den 90igern war der Karpfenanger *Andy Little*  sehr populär, und überall in den Medien present, darauf hin wurde er Teamfischer bei der großen Firma mit den drei Buchstaben. Offensichtlich  war der Druck auf Herrn Little, zu liefern, dermaßen groß, das er den Fehler machte einen sehr gut dokumentietren19,6 lbs Karpfen zu einen 26iger zu machen. Das hatte in England dermaßen hohe Wellen geschlagen, das Herr Little komplet von der Bildfäche verschwand, abgestraft vom Markt, vielleicht passiert hier ja ähnliches...
bennyhill


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Guten Morgen,
auch ich habe die Debatte verfolgt und möchte nochmal einen anderen Aspekt in die Diskussion einbringen. Der ist von eher grundsätzlicher Natur und hat nichts mit journalistischen Versäumnissen oder charakterlichen Schwächen zu tun.
Als ich in den 90er Jahren meine Ausbildung zum Redakteur durchlaufen habe, hat man mir und meinen damaligen Mitstreitern beigebracht, dass sich der Journalist in den Hintergrund zu stellen hat. Die einzige journalistische Darstellungsform, in der man von diesem Grundsatz abrücken durfte bzw. musste, war der Kommentar. Ansonsten hatte man seiner Chronistenpflicht zu genügen und die Dinge so neutral wie nur möglich, darzustellen.
Das hat sich leider gewandelt. Selbst Nachrichtensprecher oder Radiomoderatoren finden sich mit ihren Liebschaften und gescheiterten Ehen auf den Titelseiten (längst nicht mehr nur der Regenbogenpresse) wieder. 
In der „Angelgerätepresse" ist man sogar noch weiter. Da dürfen festangestellte Redakteure und die freiberuflichen Mitarbeiter seitenweise Werbung in eigener Sache machen. Besonders krasse Beispiele dafür sind einige Guidingunternehmen und natürlich die Redakteure, die sich in ihren Eigenschaft als selbsternannte Angelpäpste auch zur Köderentwicklung berufen fühlen. 
Jüngstes Beispiel dafür ist ein Redakteur eines anderen Blattes, der gerade mit viel Tamtam und unglaublich vielen gefangenen Fischen einen Wobbler beworben hat und, dieser Anflug von Häme sei mir erlaubt,  selbst mit dieser „Fangmaschine" im Angelwettbewerb seines eigenen Blattes nicht punkten konnte.
Ich glaube die Verleger und Chefredakteure sind gefordert, um wieder mehr Neutralität in ihre Titel zu bringen, ihrer journalistischen Sorgfaltspflicht nachzukommen und die Eitelkeiten ihrer Mitarbeiter zu sanktionieren.

Viele Grüße Wuemmehunter


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

schon wieder ein VW-Skandal?

Zeigt das Bild im Blinker nun eigentlich die Angelverbotszone oder nicht?

Und ignorieren wirklich fast alle Szenegrößen Regeln, die den Fangerfolg einschränken würden???

War das früher besser???

Ich vermute mal, dass die wenigsten Autoren in den Angelzeitschriften  eine fundierte journalistische Ausbildung durchlaufen haben.

Und getrickst und betrogen wurde zumindest von den freien Mitarbeitern schon zu Zeiten von  Georg Peinemann und Karl Koch.

Wenn da da beim Klappstuhl-Lachsfischen am Skeena mit 300g Festblei auf  Spin-N-Glow am 9/0 Haken ne schöne Steelhead genagelt wurde, musste die solange aufs Zurücksetzen warten, bis der Autor in Wathose und Watweste geschlüpft war um sie mit einem leichten Spinnrütchen aufs Foto zu bannen.

Oder man ließ sich am Steg vom Ferienhaus mit "großen Wallern und Graskarpfen aus dem XX-See" fotografieren, verschwieg aber, dass die vom Berufsfischer geliehen waren.

Kam damals mangels Internet halt nicht so leicht an die Öffentlichkeit.

Gefühlt ist aber die Anzahl der Autoren, denen man noch ein gewisses Grundmaß an Seriosität und Glaubwürdigkeit unterstellt schon deutlich weniger geworden als früher.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

war es nicht John McEnroe der einst sagte - "die leute lieben den erfolg, aber sie hassen erfolgreiche menschen."

"eindrucksvoll" belegt durch das fädchen...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

So ganz Recht hat McEnroe aber nicht, sieht man doch eindrucksvoll auf jeder Messe, wie sehr die "Stars" hofiert werden - und das ist in fast jeder Sportart oder in jedem Hobby so.

Viele Menschen brauchen ihre Idole - aber nicht jedem Star und Sternchen bekommt der Ruhm und die Aufmerksamkeit.

Kleines Beispiel: Wenn AnglerboardTV einen Messebericht macht, werden auch in allererster Linie die Stars abgeklappert, die Leute wollen eben ihren Matze oder Basti oder irgendeinen anderen Prominenten der Szene sehen - und viele träumen auch davon in diese Reihen aufzusteigen.

Es hat aber nicht jeder das Format eines Mick Browns, Beispiele gibt es genug, siehe das öfter angesprochene FB-Gepöbel


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@Kaffeebarsch - nicht jeder der im fokus steht ist automatisch unfehlbar, oder gar gottgleich, logo.
was ich befremdlich finde, ist einfach die moderne hexenjagd.
man bildet sich seine meinung ausschließlich aus drittberichten.
liest man hier ja auch bei fast 95% der postings, man kenne zwar keinen protagonisten, aber...
kann man machen, meine welt ist das nicht.
auf der einen seite stellt man den journalismus grötenteils in frage, bestimmt teilweise nicht gänzlich zu unrecht, auf der anderen glaubt man allerdings ein bild von jemandem zu haben, den man eben größtenteils genau aus diesem medium kennt, bzw, zu kennen glaubt.


mein käffchen ist jetzt jedenfalls leer, bis denne und danke für die erheiterung am morgen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

ich "erlebte" mal in Österreich wie ein Trupp (es waren 3 oder 4 Personen)
zwecks Gewässererkundung/Gewässerbeschreibung für eine Anglerzeitschrift aufschlugen. Junge Junge, was da getrickst wurde, auch von Seiten des Bewirtschafters. Dabei war das eigentlich gar nicht nötig, die Gewässer waren wirklich gut. Als ich dann den Bericht las, da war aber nicht mal die Hälfte davon richtig. Ich war ja vorher schon immer skeptisch gegenüber solchen Berichten, aber seitdem glaube ich da gar nichts mehr.

Petri Heul

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich "erlebte" mal in Österreich wie ein Trupp (es waren 3 oder 4 Personen)
> zwecks Gewässererkundung/Gewässerbeschreibung für eine Anglerzeitschrift aufschlugen. Junge Junge, was da getrickst wurde, auch von Seiten des Bewirtschafters. Dabei war das eigentlich gar nicht nötig, die Gewässer waren wirklich gut. Als ich dann den Bericht las, da war aber nicht mal die Hälfte davon richtig. Ich war ja vorher schon immer skeptisch gegenüber solchen Berichten, aber seitdem glaube ich da gar nichts mehr.
> ...



das ist leider völlig normal und das kann man gerne in frage stellen.
ich erinnere mich ebenfalls an einen bericht im blinker, mindestens locker zwanzig jahre her.
da ging es um die sieg. die leute haben wir auch an unserem stück gesehen und mit ihnen gesprochen.
der bericht später im heft war abenteuerlich.
es wurde z.b. auch das hervorragende hechtvorkommen beschrieben, allerdings nicht erwähnt, daß gäste an dem stück gar nicht auf raubfisch fischen dürfen.
ein lesebrief, der genau das anprangerte, wurde sogar in einem der nachfolgeheftchen abgedruckt, immerhin.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,



> die leute lieben den erfolg, aber sie hassen erfolgreiche menschen."



Dann müssten aber hier viel mehr "Hexenjagden" zu finden sein.

Es gibt ja auch viele sehr erfolgreiche Angler, über die die man so gut wie nie negative Meldungen liest.

Kommt immer darauf an, wie die Erfolge zustande kommen und wie sich die Personen in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen.

Trotzdem nochmal meine Frage an die Einheimischen:

Zeigt das Bild im Blinker nun die Angelverbotszone oder nicht?

Hab keine Lust deswegen den Blinker zu kaufen und nach NRW zu fahren, möchte aber doch gerne wissen, ob diese Vorwürfe jetzt begründet sind oder nicht.


----------



## Koblenzer Angler (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Liebe Mitglieder des Forums, lieber Veit Wilde,
 wir möchten uns bei Euch für die Diskussion und Eure Beiträge bedanken.
 Wir sind positiv überrascht über die Postings und das Standing, dass Veit hier gezeigt hat.

 Das zeigt Größe!

 Wir respektieren die Entschuldigung und danken für das Angebot eines gemeinsamen Angelns.
 Gern möchten wir den Post schließen. 
Es wurde vieles gesagt und jede Seite hatte die Möglichkeit der Darstellung eigener Meinung. 
Vielleicht begenet man sich mal in einer angenehmen Atmosphäre
an unserem schönen Mittelrhein.

Danke nochmals für Eure Beiträge.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Es zeigt. Aber in NRW würdest du auch vergeblich nach der Stelle suchen, denn sie liegt in Rheinlad-Pfalz!


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

vielen Dank an Andal für die Aufklärung und die Nachhilfe in Erdkunde.


----------



## Polarfuchs (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> Liebe Mitglieder des Forums, lieber Veit Wilde,
> wir möchten uns bei Euch für die Diskussion und Eure Beiträge bedanken.
> Wir sind positiv überrascht über die Postings und das Standing, dass Veit hier gezeigt hat.
> 
> ...




Aus der Deckung zum Bashing aufrufen (Das war klar was hier abgehen würde und war auch genau so geplant, wer das abstreitet sagt die Unwahrheit oder sollte echt mal im Vorfeld Nachdenken) und jetzt auch noch zum schließen des Threads aufrufen ohne aus der Anonymität hervorzutreten...

Und das war jetzt die groß diskutierte Reaktion für die man sich Zeit erbeten hat????????
Erbärmlichst!!

...das ist wirklich vom allerfeinsten und zeugt davon, daß die Personen die hinter der ganzen Sache stehen, ein in meinen Augen nicht auch nur einen Deut besser sind als das was sie der Person vorwerfen. Es lebe das Internet!!!:vik:


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

............Amen............!!!


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

erledigt wäre das Thema m.E. aber erst, wenn im Blinker zumindest  die fehlenden Hinweise auf zeitliche und örtliche Angelverbote nachgeholt würden.


----------



## Aurikus (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Aus der Deckung zum Bashing aufrufen (Das war klar was hier abgehen würde und war auch genau so geplant, wer das abstreitet sagt die Unwahrheit oder sollte echt mal im Vorfeld Nachdenken) und jetzt auch noch zum schließen des Threads aufrufen ohne aus der Anonymität hervorzutreten...
> 
> Und das war jetzt die groß diskutierte Reaktion für die man sich Zeit erbeten hat????????
> Erbärmlichst!!
> ...



Du schreibst mir aus der Seele!!! #6


----------



## eifelaner78 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich habe diesen Thread jetzt seit anfang an verfolgt und war (bis Seite 17) auch von Herrn W. enttäuscht weil er sich nicht zu den Anschuldigungen geäußert hat. Dies hat er nachgeholt  und zu einem "Freundschaftsangeln" eingeladen. Schade das die Gruppe "TE" dies nicht anholt und diese Sache hier von jetzt auf gleich einstampfen will. Es gibt wirklich doch keine bessere Lösung als dieses "Freundschaftsangeln" (auch wenn vielleicht von TE gewollt ohne Medien) wo sich Herr W. und die Gruppe "TE" über alles aussprechen,richtigstellen und HAUPTSÄCHLICH angeln könnten.
Vielleicht vorher hier im Forum den Termin nennen, damit interessierte Angler aus diesem Bereich (wie zB Ich) diesem Angeln beiwohnen und mitdiskutieren können. Nur SO kommt man meiner Meinung nach auf einen Nenner bzw kann sehr viel aus der Welt schaffen. Und schiebt sich nicht wie hier bei evtl anonymen Namen den schwarzen Peter zu.


----------



## eagle-ray (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich bin kein Fan von Veit Wilde, aber ich denke auch das die Anonymität des Anglerboards hier mißbraucht wurde. Die Koblenzer Angler kommen nicht gut weg. Aber vielleicht war das ja auch Absicht. Man wollte ja schließlich auch mögliche Touri-Angler vom Mittelrhein abschrecken.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Das Statement der Koblenzer Truppe ist einfach enttäuschend. Erst (anonym) die große Welle machen und sich dann mit so einem kleinen, nichts-sagenden Posting aus der Diskussion verabschieden.

Wenn sie wenigstens die Eier in der Hose gehabt hätten, ihre Namen darunter zu setzen.

Unterm Strich haben beide Seiten in meinen Augen verloren. Das ist nicht gut.


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das Statement der Koblenzer Truppe ist einfach enttäuschend. Erst (anonym) die große Welle machen und sich dann mit so einem kleinen, nichts-sagenden Posting aus der Diskussion verabschieden.



Der Berg kreißte und gebar eine Maus.......|kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das Statement der Koblenzer Truppe ist einfach enttäuschend. Erst (anonym) die große Welle machen und sich dann mit so einem kleinen, nichts-sagenden Posting aus der Diskussion verabschieden.
> 
> Wenn sie wenigstens die Eier in der Hose gehabt hätten, ihre Namen darunter zu setzen.
> 
> Unterm Strich haben beide Seiten in meinen Augen verloren. Das ist nicht gut.



Hallo,

da stimme ich Dir voll zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hat da evtl.jemand ein Blinker Abo bekommen...?:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Koblenzer Angler schrieb:


> Liebe Mitglieder des Forums, lieber Veit Wilde,
> wir möchten uns bei Euch für die Diskussion und Eure Beiträge bedanken.
> Wir sind positiv überrascht über die Postings und das Standing, dass Veit hier gezeigt hat.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl jetzt auch ne totale Lachnummer!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Heftig. Erst der Aufmacher, dann die Bitte um Zeit für eine passende Antwort, sich dann aber mit einem Rückzieher, nachdem Veit über einige Seiten blanken Hohn und Spott genießen durfte, sich verabschieden.

Schlechter Stil.


----------



## Swordfisher (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Rückzieher würde ich es nicht nennen - immerhin haben sie ihre Entscheidung ja bekannt gegeben. Klar, die Antwort war schwach, aber was solls, das waren die von Veit auch. 

Mit Ruhm beckleckert hat sich keine der beiden Seiten.

Veit hat im Endeffekt mehr erreicht als geplant, er hat es nicht nur geschafft, das Thema aus der Öffentlichkeit zu ziehen, sondern er hat es tatsächlich geschafft, dass ihn hier einige User verteidigen - einen Mann, der offen auf Facebook zugibt, dass er in Schonbereichen fischt, weils eh keinen stört - und andere Leute, die das kritisieren, dann wüst beschimpft (wobei ihn da - muss man zugeben - sein wirklich extrem proletoid rüberkommender Kollege Johnny Release noch übertrifft). Na jeder wie er will...

Und noch einmal: ich stelle keineswegs Veits Qualität als Angler in Frage - ich bin auch nicht neidisch (meine Schwerpunkte liegen in anderen Bereichen, das Zanderfischen interessiert mich wenig) - es geht einzig und allein um das selbstverständliche Ignorieren von Verboten, das Herumreden um heiße Themen und die zwischenmenschliche Qualität des Herrn W. - dass die unter aller Sau sind, hat er ja selbst vielfach eindrucksvoll belegt. 

Just my two Cents.


----------



## eagle-ray (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich billige nicht, dass in Schongebieten gefischt wird und auch nicht das Fangbilder von anderen Gewässern ohne Kennzeichnung einfach in Artikel reingeschmuggelt werden. Aber wenn diese Verfehlungen vorliegen, sollte im Zeitalter des Internets (und all den negativen Folgen) ein Sprecher aus der anonymen Masse heraustreten und Manns genug sein seine Kritik vorzubringen. Ein Leserbrief in den Printmedien wird auch nicht ohne Nennung des Absenders veröffentlicht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

polarfuchs - sehr gut erkannt!


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich habe diesen ganzen Mist nur 'überflogen'.
Kann man ja gar nicht so schnell lesen, wie hier getippelt wird....|uhoh:|uhoh:

 Ohne jetzt für eine Seite Partei zu ergreifen oder nicht.....


 Irgendwie erinnert mich dieses alles hier vom Stil etc. her, doch sehr an den amerikanischen Präsidentschaftswahlkampf.

 Nicht vom Inhalt, aber von Aufmachung und Verlauf dafür umso mehr.

 Just my 2 Pence.


----------



## fischbär (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Der Donald hat aber im leben etwas mehr erreicht als Veit. Oder meinst Du  Hillary?


----------



## maxs30 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ fanatic fishing: 
Leider kann man sich Hohn und Spott genauso verdienen wie Neid!


----------



## Pippa (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Mit Ruhm beckleckert hat sich keine der beiden Seiten.



...sowie einige weitere Spezialisten.
|schild-g, du bist ganz vorn mit dabei!


----------



## Swordfisher (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wieso denn, Pippa? 

Nur weil ich dem Überangler Veit W. nicht huldige und mir erlaube auf seine letztklassige Art hinzuweisen?...


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,



> Der Donald hat aber im leben etwas mehr erreicht als Veit.



Aber Veit hat das erreicht, was er von klein auf wollte.

Viel angeln und dafür auch noch Geld bekommen.

Dass beide bei der Verfolgung ihrer Ziele wohl nicht immer regelkonform handeln, sich bei öffentlichen Auftritten z.T. sehr drastisch äußern,  trotzdem dafür noch jede Menge Bewunderer haben, stellt unserer Gesellschaft nicht unbedingt ein gutes Zeugnis aus.


----------



## Aurikus (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Vielleicht, weil du penetrant nervig bist?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Swordfisher (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Fishhawk, 100% Zustimmung!

Sowohl Trump als auch Veit haben ihre Ziele erreicht, ignorieren dabei Vorschriften, sind zwischenmenschlich zumindest fragwürdig und haben dennoch viele Bewunderer. Der Vergleich ist echt gut!

Auf inhaltsleere Postings wie "penetrant nervig" gehe ich jetzt nicht näher ein.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Auf inhaltsleere Postings wie "penetrant nervig" gehe ich jetzt nicht näher ein.



Gut so. Zumal ja die Beiträge aus dem Raum Köln-Bonn Richtung Koblenz ganz andere Beweggründe haben.


----------



## Wollebre (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wenn es nicht so viele fischgeile Angelfischer/innen geben würde, hätten all diese Zeitschriften keinen Käuferkreis. 
*Reklame ist die Kunst, auf den Kopf zu zielen und die Brieftasche zu treffen. 
(Vance Packard, amerikan. Verkaufspsychologe, *1914)*


----------



## Lommel (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Zumindest hat man in dem Trööt was über die Angelpresse gelernt. Kein Mensch erwartet ja Pulitzerpreis verdächtige Berichte. Es wäre aber schon schön wenn wenigstens die Regeln, Schonzeiten und Schongebiete sachlich korrekt beschrieben werden, außerdem sollten die Bilder (auch die aus dem Archiv) zumindest einen kleinen Bezug zum beschriebenen Angelgebiet haben. 

Ansonsten kann man sich das schreiben und lesen solcher Berichte schenken.


----------



## Swordfisher (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Lommel, stimmt absolut!

Wollebre, du liegst allerdings weit daneben.  Ich bin weder fischgeil noch sonstwas, ich denke die meisten Leute kaufen Angelzeitschriften, weil es einfach Spaß macht, schöne Artikel über Methoden uns Erlebnisse zu lesen. 

Wäre halt schön, wenn man einfach auch ehrlich sein kann - wenn Veit beim Fischen alleine ist, dann kann er ja einfach den Fisch schön im Gras liegend fotografieren oder der Fisch wird halt später noch mit ihm Fotografiert, wenn er zur Egobefriedigung unbedingt aus dem Heft grinsen muss. 

Ach vergessen, Veit gehört ja zu den besseren Menschen, die keine Zander entnehmen und dann auf Facebook andere beschimpfen, die das tun.

Sorry für meine oft polemisch-sarkastische Art, aber bei jemandem wie Veit kann ein vernünftig denkender Mensch gar nicht anders.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

selbst wenn der offene Brief frei erfunden wäre (wozu es kein Indiz gibt, sogar eher vieles auf überwiegend Wahre Begebenheiten hinweist) spricht die Reaktionen des angegriffenen (auch wenn die "Drohung" keine Drohung war) für sich.


----------



## Polarfuchs (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Sagt mal wollt ihr nicht echt mal lieber angeln gehen??

Wenn das hier die wirklichen Probleme in euren Leben sind- dann freut euch doch einfach still darüber, daß Ihr scheinbar keine echten habt...

Alles ist MEHRFACH gesagt und immer und immer wieder wird noch einer draufgepqckt..

Ihr lest alle schön keinen Blinker mehr und werde hier nicht mehr lesen, weil das mittlerweile nicht mal mehr was mit Comedy zu tun hat sondern nur n8ch mit fremdschähmen....

Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wieso den Leuten den Mund verbieten wollen, wenn einfaches Übersehen des Themas auch eine probate Lösung darstellt!?


----------



## Swordfisher (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Versteh ich auch nicht, Andal.

Kontroverse ist halt heutzutage nicht erwünscht....


----------



## fischbär (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Kontrovers ist nur bei denen nicht erwünscht, in deren Weltbild das Thema nicht passt.


----------



## lute (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Nun, ich möchte mich nicht zur Person "Wilde" äußern, da ich ihn weder schlechter noch bessere als andere Angler sehe, die ihr Hobby kommerzialisiert haben. 

Eigentlich tun mir diese Menschen sogar sehr Leid. Sie haben den Traum gehabt, ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen und was ist daraus geworden? Ein unglaublicher Druck, der zu vielen unmoralischen Dingen verleitet, sogar in die Kriminalität treibt.
Kann das einst liebste Hobby so noch Spaß machen? Ich glaube nicht. 

Der offene Brief scheint mir mehr in Richtung Racheaktion als Aufklärung zu gehen, eine Wirkung wird er wahrscheinlich nicht haben. Die meisten AB-Benutzer sind ohnehin ausreichend aufgeklärt und die Zielgruppe der Team-Angler ist hier eher selten vertreten. Die Kids treiben sich lieber auf Facebook und Youtube rum.  

Davon ab zeigt der Fall Isaiasch, wie gut totschweigen funktioniert. Dieser Punkt ist auch das einzige, was mich bei manchen Teamanglern immer wieder überrascht. Anstatt das ganze unter dem Teppich zu kehren bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, lassen sie sich öffentlich auf unqualifizierte Diskussionen ein und schaden ihren Kapital , nämlich ihren Image, nur noch mehr.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Werden die Buhnen jetzt breiter weil Veit da war und mehr Lute rauf passen ? .



Und wenn schon, ich bleibe sowieso in Düsseldorf


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



lute schrieb:


> Davon ab zeigt der Fall Isaiasch, wie gut totschweigen funktioniert. Dieser Punkt ist auch das einzige, der mich bei manchen Teamanglern immer wieder überrascht. Anstatt das ganze unter dem Teppich zu kehren bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, lassen sie sich öffentlich auf unqualifizierte Diskussionen ein und schaden ihren Kapital , nämlich ihren Image, nur noch mehr.



Naja, wer weiß ob es in dieser Hinsicht schadet oder lediglich den Leuten Schaum auf den Mund bringt, die ohnehin schon auf 180 sind. Eigentlich kann er doch froh sein, solange nur palavert und nicht direkt ne Anzeige geschrieben wird. In Anbetracht der Sympathiewerte, der wiederholten Auffälligkeiten und der Beobachtungs- und Aufklärungsbemühungen einiger scheint mir das nur noch ne Frage der Zeit zu sein...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kontrovers ist nur bei denen nicht erwünscht, in deren Weltbild das Thema nicht passt.





Swordfisher schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht, Andal.
> 
> Kontroverse ist halt heutzutage nicht erwünscht....



Leute, was soll denn ewig das Gejammer? Heutzutage darf doch jeder schreiben/sagen was er will. Das war noch nie lieberaler und auch hier im Forum haut man doch nur selten auf die Finger. 

Das Gejammer ist heute doch nicht mehr auszuhalten, geht aber oft auch mit einer gewissen Einfältigkeit einher.


----------



## lute (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja, wer weiß ob es in dieser Hinsicht schadet oder lediglich den Leuten Schaum auf den Mund bringt, die ohnehin schon auf 180 sind. Eigentlich kann er doch froh sein, solange nur palavert und nicht direkt ne Anzeige geschrieben wird. In Anbetracht der Sympathiewerte, der wiederholten Auffälligkeiten und der Beobachtungs- und Aufklärungsbemühungen einiger scheint mir das nur noch ne Frage der Zeit zu sein...



Eine stille Anzeige würde wahrscheinlich weniger Schaden anrichten als ein öffentliches Anprangern. So wie ich unsere Justiz einschätze, würde eine Strafanzeige ohnehin im Sande verlaufen, nicht zuletzt aufgrund mangelnder Beweislage und Geringfügigkeit.

Unabhängig davon tendierer ich eher dazu, dass durch diesen _Brief_ die Personen, welche ohnehin schon eine große Abneigung empfinden, in dieser noch mal bekräftigt werden. Die Kommentare in diesem Thread spiegeln genau das.

Die Zielgruppe ist hier halt nur geringfügig vertreten und dürfte mit einem relativ komplexen Beitrag wie er im Ausgangsposting zu lesen ist, komplett überfordert sein. Da wird kein Interesse aufkommen.


----------



## Braunbarsch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Lug und Betrug...und um keine Ausrede verlegen...Das täglich Brot des V.W. 
Jeden Monat ne neue Story und darf immer noch tun und lassen was er will. Das ist die eigentliche Tragödie


----------



## PAFischer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich habe ja wirklich gehofft, dass dieses Rumgehacke auf Herrn Wilde endlich ein Ende findet.

Der Teufel den ich schuf..

Dieser Satz trifft es ganz gut wie ich finde.

Jeder will Videos mit unzähligen spektakulären Drills sehen. Jeder der ein Magazin kauft, will spannende Berichte mit möglichst viel Fisch. 
Na klar erhöht sich dann auch der Druck auf die Schreiber / Angler. Jeder muss liefern, auf Teufel komm raus. 

Das kann jetzt natürlich jeder sehen wie er will und jeder hat dazu einen Standpunkt. Was allerdings in diesem Thread passiert, hat nichts mit einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung zu tun, sonder gleicht einer Hexenjagd.

Schon im "offenen Brief" wird nicht mit unsachlichen persönlichen Angriffen gegeizt und zu allem Überfluss springt das halbe Board mit drauf an. Der einzig richtige Weg wäre gewesen, sich mit Herrn Wilde und dem Bewirtschafter des Gewässers persönlich auseinander zu setzen. 
Aufgrund der Gruppendynamik gleicht das hier aber eher einer Schlammschlacht. #d
Man kann von Herrn Wilde halten was man will, den Anstand sollte man aber trotz allem Wahren können. 

Statt gegen andere Angler zu hetzen, wäre es wesentlich sinnvoller gegen wirklich wichtige Dinge vorzugehen.

Wenn man eine gewisse Umfrage im AB betrachtet, würden es einige hier mit Regeln am Wasser nicht so genau nehmen und das obwohl man nicht diesen Druck zu liefern hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wenn man eine gewisse Umfrage im AB betrachtet, würden es einige hier mit Regeln am Wasser nicht so genau nehmen und das obwohl man nicht diesen Druck zu liefern hat.


Inhaltlich halte ich mich hier raus (würden ALLE Parteien hier GEMEINSAM an der ABSCHAFFUNG solcher Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler und das Angeln arbeiten, das wär mein Traum...)

Zu den Abstimmungen, da hast Du wohl explizit diese gemeint:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Davon ab ergibt vor allem auch das querlesen mit anderen  redaktionellen Abstimmungen und Umfragen von uns doch einen ganz guten Querschnitt und ein differenziertes Bild der hier vertretenen Angler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718


----------



## racoon (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Jeder will Videos mit unzähligen spektakulären Drills sehen. Jeder der ein Magazin kauft, will spannende Berichte mit möglichst viel Fisch.
> Na klar erhöht sich dann auch der Druck auf die Schreiber / Angler. Jeder muss liefern, auf Teufel komm raus.


Wir haben eine freie Berufswahl, niemand ist gezwungen, einen bestimmten Beruf auszuüben.
Und wenn man in seinem Job überlastet ist und der Druck zu groß wird, dann gibt es eben die Möglichkeit, seinen Job zu wechseln.

Oder aber die Möglichkeit, seinen Job einfach nicht mehr richtig zu machen. Der Kunde - hier der Blinkerleser- fühlt sich nunmal betrogen und verarscht. Als Folge daraus hat er -wie jeder Kunde- die Möglichkeit, Produkte des 'Herstellers' zu meiden oder aber sich über denjenigen beschweren, der seinen Job nicht richtig ausübt.
Und wenn es -wie hier- mehrere tausende (wie hoch ist die Blinker-Auflage) betrogene Kunden sind, die ein falsches Produkt haben gibt es nunmal in Zeiten des Internets einen öffentlichen Storm gegen den / die Betrüger.

Nimm als Beispiel nur mal den VW-Abgasskandal :
Kein Kunde hatte durch falsche Angaben einen echten Schaden / Nachteil, was denkst Du, wieviel Köpfe durch das Öffentlich-Machen gerollt sind ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



racoon schrieb:


> als Beispiel nur den VW-Abgasskandal :



Veit Wilde-Abgasskandal!??|bigeyes 

Meine Fresse, der hat aber auch überall seine Finger im Spiel.

Vielleicht ist der Wilde ja in Wirklichkeit Uwe Böhnhardt??|kopfkrat


----------



## racoon (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Veit Wilde-Abgasskandal!??|bigeyes
> 
> Meine Fresse, der hat aber auch überall seine Finger im Spiel.



  Schaizze- ich lach mich schlapp. Jetzt wo Du es erwähnst :q:q


----------



## PAFischer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ Thomas: 

Danke. Genau diese Umfrage meinte ich.
Auch ich wäre froh, wenn man viele dieser völlig sinnlosen Regeln abschaffen könnte.

@racoon:

Wenn man lange zeit in einem Job ist, tut man sich bei einem Wechsel schwer. Vor allem (und das traue ich Herrn Wilde zu), wenn man seinen Job wirklich gerne mag. 

Auch in Zeiten von Internet braucht es keinen Sh..-Storm. Soviel zu dem von mir angesprochenen Anstand. Aber in der Anonymität des Internets lässt man sich je eher zu sowas hinreißen.

Deine Parallele zu VW hinkt, denn viele US-Amerikanische Kunden hatte durchaus einen erheblichen Schaden. Die dürften die betroffenen Diesel nämlich nicht mehr fahren. Der deutsche Michel ist dann nur noch auf den Zug aufgesprungen.

Wer ist denn "DER" Blinkerleser? Für die paar, die den Blinker nicht mehr kaufen, rücken eben neue nach. Und eine Zeitschrift an einem Mitarbeiter festzunageln.... Na dann dürfte man wohl keine Zeitung mehr lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Auch ich wäre froh, wenn man viele dieser völlig sinnlosen Regeln abschaffen könnte.


Auch dazu haben wir natürlich was:
[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

[
Vielleicht ist der Wilde ja in Wirklichkeit Uwe Böhnhardt??|kopfkrat[/QUOTE]

Das ist unterste Schublade!! Wirklich armselig und nicht ansatzweise lustig oder ironisch!!


----------



## zokker (2. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ist nun bald wieder gut?

Was regt ihr euch eigentlich immer noch auf?

Genau das ist das beste Beispiel unserer heutigen "Missgunst und Neidgesellschaft" in der wir Leben.

Leben ist das Zauberwort!
Leben und Leben lassen!
jeder wie er mag eben - ODER AUCH NUR WIE ER KANN!!!
und manche können eben, andere nicht, eben "wer kann der kann"

Gruß zokker.........der sich schon lange über so was nicht mehr Erregt ...


----------



## Silvio.i (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

WAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS?
 Bei Angelartikel und Angelvideos wird übertrieben????
 Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht!!!!

 Und jemand der 300 Tage im Jahr angelt und immer wieder neue Sachen ausprobiert fängt mehr, als die alten Hasen, die das schon immer so machen....

 Hier hat man doch immer wieder was zu lachen.


----------



## fischforsch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie darf man es sich denn bitte erklären, dass es ausgerechnet immer wieder der gleiche Name ist, der mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit zu sehr ähnlichen Vorfällen und Vorwürfen in die Kritik kommt? Muss, oder kann man hier ein System, einen gewissen Notstand, oder gar Mutwilligkeit vermuten?


Meinst Du solch Themen/Threads wie Angeln in Sperrgebieten in der Saale zu Beginn der Forenkarriere, Angeln in der Zander-Schonzeit überführt anhand der Exif-Dateien der Fotos, Fangen und Posten von Großrapfen in der Schonzeit in Brandenburg, Angeln am blauen Geländer (Sperrgebiet) und zu guter Letzt sexuelle Vergehen an Großzandern durch Finger im Po :q


----------



## Andal (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Bingo.... der Kandidat erhält 1000 Bonuspunkte! :m #6 #6


----------



## racoon (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ihr seid ja kritisch. Das sind doch alles unbeabsichtigte Zufälle, die natürlich erklärt werden können, sofern man das nur wolle. Aber man will ja nicht. Andere 'Spezis' mussten sich ja auch nie für den Drill toter Fische rechtfertigen, irgendwann ist doch über die Sachen Gras gewachsen und keiner denkt mehr dran, bis.....


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Naja, das mit dem Finger im Zanderpopo war aber schon wirklich skandalös :q:q:q


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

selbst der größte Mist bleibt im Hirn hängen:m
 na dann hat ja die Werbung funktioniert, mit genau den Ködern/Ruten etc..... wurden ja die Fische gefangen ( oder auch nicht) egal wo, wann, wie#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Das Netz vergisst nie........... und wenn man der beste sein will...! :q


----------



## kaffeefreund (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Der User X hat übrigens neulich die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit gesetzeswidrig um 23,5 km/h überschritten, Y hat bei McDonalds 5 !! Strohhalme genommen, obwohl er nur ein Getränk hatte, Z ist vorgestern bei Rot über die Ampel gegangen und der A soll zuletzt sogar mal 2,3 cm Mono einfach so in die Natur geschnipst haben! 
Haben die Beschuldigten etwas zu ihrer Verteidigung zu sagen? Naaaaa? Angeprangert, geteert, gefedert und dreifach geköpft gehört ihr, aber sowas von! 

Und jetzt bitte alle wieder schön den Ball flach halten, ruhig weiterarbeiten und wie @zokker so richtig feststellte: Leben und leben lassen! ;-)


----------



## -MW- (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Veit Wilde-Abgasskandal!??|bigeyes
> 
> Meine Fresse, der hat aber auch überall seine Finger im Spiel.
> 
> Vielleicht ist der Wilde ja in Wirklichkeit Uwe Böhnhardt??|kopfkrat



....Herrlich#6

 PS: das die Spezies alle ohne Kescher agieren in Ihren Videos , finde ich auch seeehr traurig und fahrlässig!


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*mein senf zum Offenen Brief zum Blinker-Artikel*

mein senf dazu


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Von Rewe?
Taugt der was?


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

um was ums maul zu schmieren immer :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Nimmt man da nicht Honig?|supergri


----------



## Carsten_ (3. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich habe keine Lust mir alles 11 Seiten durchzulesen, aber vielen Dank an den Verfasser für die ganzen ECHTEN Infos zu dem Angelgebiet und kundtun seiner Erfahrung. Nach 5 Angelzeitungen hatte ich schon raus was die einem fürn Mist verkaufen wollen. Ich brauch´s nicht!
 Und da wo es ums Geld geht in den Medien ist den Machern doch nichts heilig!


----------



## Braunbarsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Moin 

Ich persönlich kann dieses "durchwinken" und "dulden" solcher Dinge nicht verstehen. Verstehe auch nicht wie einem sowas als Angler egal sein kann und das hier mit StVO vergehen vergleicht. 

Der "Hassgeliebte" um den es hier geht und der das "Board" mehr oder weniger spaltet ist einfach kein Angler für mich. Er täuscht, betrügt, verschleiert und hat absolut keinen Respekt vor dem Tier an sich und den sich zu unterordnenden Gesetzen. 
Das er alte Fotos von Fischen aus anderen Revieren abdrucken lässt und dazu noch ne fragwürdige Berichterstattung schreibt ist für mich eher peinlich als dramatisch. 
[edit by Admin: Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung, geht juristisch so nicht bei uns]
Es geht hier bei auch nicht um "Hetze" "Mobbing" und co. Aber es muss einfach aus und angesprochen werden. 
Und wem das alles egal ist...der tut mir leid.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

|good: eigentlich ein perfekter Abschluss-Post #6


----------



## Swordfisher (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Absolut richtig Braunbarsch, perfekt geschrieben!

Ich habe dem Blinker übrigens geschrieben, was sie vom Verhalten ihres Autors halten - keine Antwort. Da sieht man ja, wie ernst es diese Zeitung mit Ehrlichkeit meint...

Wem das was Veit Wilde aufführt egal ist, über den kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die Leute, denen auch sonst alles egal ist. Daran krankt unsere Gesellschaft heute, wer kritisiert und denkt wird verachtet...


----------



## kaffeefreund (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Falls mein Kommentar jemanden denken ließ, die ganze Geschichte und das Verhalten von VW oder sonstwem sei mir egal: Mitnichten! Und mir geht es auch gerade um die Vorbildfunktion der "Profis". 

Aber: Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein. ;-)


----------



## Swordfisher (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

"Frei von Schuld" im Sinne von vorsätzlicher Täuschung, Angeln in Schonbereichen, ausgiebigen Fotosessions in der Schonzeit und Lebendfischtransport bin ich auf jeden Fall. Wer das nicht ist, sollte mal über sein Tun nachdenken.


----------



## racoon (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Aber: Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein. ;-)



Gebt mir einen Stein!! Gebt mir einen Stein!!


----------



## Deep Down (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Aber: Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein. ;-)



Unrecht führt nicht zur Rechtfertigung/Duldung/Hinnahme etc von Unrecht!

@Braunbarsch
#6


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hallo,

ich denke fast jeder Angler hat schonmal unabsichtlich oder vielleicht auch vorsätzlich irgendeine Regel übertreten.

Es macht aber aber m.E. schon einen Unterschied, ob das nur ab und zu mal der Situation geschuldet passiert oder laufend vorsätzlich und geplant.

Wenn jemand nur auf die Steigerung seiner persönlichen Fangerfolge aus ist und deshalb laufend gegen Vorschriften und Waidgerechtigkeit verstößt, würde ich das nicht mit einem Schulterzucken abtun.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Blinker übrigens geschrieben, was sie vom Verhalten ihres Autors halten - keine Antwort. Da sieht man ja, wie ernst es diese Zeitung mit Ehrlichkeit meint...


Man muss ja vermuten, dass es sich hier um eine Art Stallorder im Verlag handelt und es bei den anderen Druckerzeugnissen auch nicht anders gemacht wird.



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Falls mein Kommentar jemanden denken ließ, die ganze Geschichte und das Verhalten von VW oder sonstwem sei mir egal: Mitnichten! Und mir geht es auch gerade um die Vorbildfunktion der "Profis".
> 
> Aber: Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein. ;-)





Swordfisher schrieb:


> [edit by Admin: Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung, geht juristisch so nicht bei uns]





racoon schrieb:


> Gebt mir einen Stein!! Gebt mir einen Stein!!



Für mich bitte einen großen, zwei Flache und eine Tüte Kiesel. :q


----------



## Franky (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Mannmannmann... Ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht, oder?
Da schreibt eine Gruppe Koblenzer Angler einen scheinbar berechtigten (für Aussenstehende und Ortsunkundige dennoch schwer nachvollziehbaren) offenen Brief, da ein Gewässerreport in ihren Augen falsch ist und diverse Ungereimtheiten enthält. Soweit so gut. Was anderen und mir allerdings an diesem sonst sachlich vorgetragenen Brief sehr missfällt, ist die fehlende namentliche Kennzeichnung aller bzw. eines Vertreters dieser Gruppe! Entschuldigung, aber in meinen Augen ist das sehr schlechter Stil, der leider im Nachgang auch nicht korrigiert wurde!
Die ersten Antworten von Veit sind jedoch ebenfalls kein guter Stil, wie ich meine. Dafür hat er auch entsprechend Kritik abbekommen. Seine Stellungnahme zu den Kritikpunkten, die m. E. spät aber besser als nie gekommen ist, hat ein wenig zur Glättung beigetragen.
Verloren aber haben meiner Ansicht nach beide Seiten, fast egal aus welchem Blickwinkel man das betrachtet!
Ich sag nur: Main Herz bleibt rein! (Danke an Christian für diesen Spruch!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

@ Franky:
Danke, geb Dir recht..

Für User gibt es diverse Dinge zu beachten, die wir auch aus rechtlichen Gründen in den Regeln festgelegt haben und an die sich jeder User auch zu halten hat, was zum einen dem Schutz der User dient wie auch dem von uns als Betreibern, ebenso wie klare juristische Vorgaben:
Die Äußerung einer Meinung war noch nie ein Problem.

Tatsachenbehauptungen gehen nur, wenn sie bewiesen werden können.

Man kann schreiben:
Nach meiner Meinung ist Koblenzer Angler/Veit Wilde ein Lügner

Man kann nicht schreiben:
Koblenzer Angler/Veit Wilde IST ein Lügner

Davon ab gelten auch hier noch immer alle Regeln bez. Nettiquette und Umgang miteinander.

Da sich inzwischen fast jeder auskotzen durfte (Fans und Gegner beider "Seiten") habe ich auch keinerlei Problem damit, den Thread zu zu machen, wenn hier nicht unsere Regeln sowie die rechtlichen Vorgaben beachtet werden und/oder entsprechende User dann zu verwarnen und notfalls auch zu sperren.

Ich bitte also entweder um entsprechende Diskussion oder das mannhafte Tragen der Folgen.

Danke


----------



## Swordfisher (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Eine kurze rechtliche Zwischenfrage: 

Wenn ich es schon oft gehört habe, aber keine Beweise habe, müsste ich schreiben "Veit Wilda angelt meines Wissens nach öfter in Schongebieten/Verbotszonen". 

Da aber Veit Wilde selbst auf Facebook schrieb, dass er in einem Schongebiet gefischt hat, weils dort alle so machen - dann darf ich darüber die Tatsachenbehauptung "Veit Wilde hat ohne Unrechtsbewusstsein in einer Verbotszone gefischt" aufstellen.

So wie es ja tatsächlich der Fall ist.

Oder? Würde mich juristisch interessiern ;-)


----------



## Andal (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Da muss ich dem Thomas jetzt schon mal zur Seite stehen.

Nur weil man etwas möglicherweise grad noch so öffentlich behaupten kann, ohne belangt zu werden, ist es noch lange nicht in einem Forum gesellschaftsfähig, aus Sicht des Betreibers. Denn wenn es, warum auch immer, zu einem Streit darum kommt, ist er der erste "Depp", der wenigstens einen Ärger an der Backe hat, für den er zwar unmittelbar nichts kann, aber, weil greifbarer, erst einmal in die Verantwortung genommen wird. Darum sind Foren auch meist etwas weniger frei in der Gestaltung der Meinung des einzelnen. Dem mag das vielleicht nicht recht schmecken, aber den Betreiber kann ich gut verstehen.

Hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Eine kurze rechtliche Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Wenn ich es schon oft gehört habe, aber keine Beweise habe, müsste ich schreiben "Veit Wilda angelt meines Wissens nach öfter in Schongebieten/Verbotszonen".
> 
> ...



Du darfst es schreiben, wenn du es belegen kannst (bspw. durch einen screenshot) - Verdächtigungen ohne Beweise / Belege sind wiederum selbst ein juristisch sehr heikles Thema


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



racoon schrieb:


> Aber man will ja nicht. Andere 'Spezis' mussten sich ja auch nie für den Drill toter Fische rechtfertigen, irgendwann ist doch über die Sachen Gras gewachsen und keiner denkt mehr dran, bis.....


Von wegen keiner mehr dran denkt, sowas ist unvergesslich!  

Mit fällt auch gleich noch Oliver Portrat im Blinker (Nr ???) mit seinen gestellten Regenbogenforellen-Fängen im aufgeschütteten *Bausand*kasten-Ufermodell ein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem Thomas jetzt schon mal zur Seite stehen.
> 
> Nur weil man etwas möglicherweise grad noch so öffentlich behaupten kann, ohne belangt zu werden, ist es noch lange nicht in einem Forum gesellschaftsfähig, aus Sicht des Betreibers. Denn wenn es, warum auch immer, zu einem Streit darum kommt, ist er der erste "Depp", der wenigstens einen Ärger an der Backe hat, für den er zwar unmittelbar nichts kann, aber, weil greifbarer, erst einmal in die Verantwortung genommen wird. Darum sind Foren auch meist etwas weniger frei in der Gestaltung der Meinung des einzelnen. Dem mag das vielleicht nicht recht schmecken, aber den Betreiber kann ich gut verstehen.
> 
> Hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch herzlich wenig zu tun.


Danke. 

Nochmal und aus dem Grunde:
Regeln sind klar, Anweisungen ebenso.

Braucht ihr nicht diskutieren und keine Schlupflöcher suchen.

Dran halten oder Konsequenzen tragen - und zwar genau AB HIER!!

Gilt auch für das fortgesetzte Offtopic hier..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Ich habe mir gerade im Zeitschriftenladen den Blinker 11/2016 zu diesem Thema angesehen und dagelassen.  Es gibt also durchaus noch den Orginaltext + Bilder (Post 1) überall im Zeitschriftenhandel einzusehen, kann jeder so nachvollziehen.


----------



## Matthias_R (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

WAS für ein Thread. Aber ich habe eine Menge Sachen gelernt:
1.) Es gibt eine "Zanderanglerszene"
2.) Es hat mal jemand das Zanderangeln populär gemacht (komisch - ich dachte bislang, Zanderangeln sei schon deshalb populär, weil im Erfolgsfalle wat jutet für die Pfanne rausspringt)
3.) Ich habe mir mal so ein "Blinker"-Heft und andere ähnliche Publikationen im Zeitungskiosk am Bahnhof angesehen. Mir erscheint es interessant, mit wie wenug tatsächlichem Inhalt man wieviel Papier füllen kann. Ich wundere mich ja auch bei anderen Fachzeitschriften, wie man da, ohne dass es wirklich viel Neues gibt, ein Periodikum unterhalten kann, aber die Angel-"Fach"-Zeitschriften hauen dem Fass wirklich den Boden aus. 
4.) Man kann aus einer an sich schönen Freizeitbeschäftigung einen Abgrund an Missgunst machen. Das gibt´s anderswo sicher auch, aber in irgendwelchen Fachforen oder anderen, virtuellen wie realen Gemeinschaften, hab ich solches wie hier bislang noch nicht erlebt. Bein Segeln sitzen wir nach den Wettfahrten abends beim Bier, und ein derartiges Angefeinde ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Es gibt aber auch kein Fangbild-Posing....

Man kann den Eindruck bekommen, der IQ-Durchschnitt der deutschen Anglerschaft liegt etwas unterhalb des deutschen IQ-Durchschnittes.


----------



## Swordfisher (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



> IQ der Anglerschaft liegt etwas unter dem IQ-Durchschnitt



Sorry, aber so etwas blödes hab ich noch selten gelesen. Ich würde das umdrehen: offenbar liegt er eher darüber, denn ein Zeichen von Intelligenz ist, dassmpber kontroversielle Themen diskutiert und Dinge hinterfragt werden.


----------



## Oxyrhynchos (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Nachdem ich mir den Großteil durchgelesen habe, wenn man alles liest, kommt man teilweise aus dem Lachen/Heulen nicht mehr heraus, werde ich diese Sache mit Herrn Wilde von Amtswegen an die Kollegen des Ordnungsamtes Koblenz melden. Die finden das sicherlich sehr interessant.


----------



## Pinn (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Habe Veit im März 2016 mit einem Diavortrag auf der Messe in Duisburg erlebt und gestehe ein, ich war davon sehr angetan. Allerdings ging es da weniger um Hotspots an bestimmten Gewassern, sondern vielmehr um seine Taktik und Strategie auf Zander an unterschiedlichen Gewässertypen. Die hat er natürlich auch mit privaten Erfahrungen inklusive Fotos verknüpft.

Ich bin kein erfahrener Gummifreak, deshalb habe ich seine Infos zum Zanderangeln mit Shads erstmal interressiert aufgesaugt. Seine Infos finde ich heute noch gut!

Nicht so gut finde ich einige Reaktionen von ihm in diesen Thread, die mich an seiner persönlichen Integrität zweifeln lassen. Schade!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Jose (4. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Oxyrhynchos schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den Großteil durchgelesen habe, wenn man alles liest, kommt man teilweise aus dem Lachen/Heulen nicht mehr heraus, werde ich diese Sache mit Herrn Wilde von Amtswegen an die Kollegen des Ordnungsamtes Koblenz melden. Die finden das sicherlich sehr interessant.



glückwunsch zu deinem ersten beitrag seit juli 2013.

ich meine aber, es wäre, wenn man überhaupt solche wege beschreiten möchte, aufgabe de(s)r Koblenzer Angler mit ihren schriftstellerischen ambitionen.

so denke ich eher an das sprichwort von den denunzianten im land und an vorsorglich geschaffene doppel-accounts.


----------



## PAFischer (5. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Oxyrhynchos schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den Großteil durchgelesen habe, wenn man alles liest, kommt man teilweise aus dem Lachen/Heulen nicht mehr heraus, werde ich diese Sache mit Herrn Wilde von Amtswegen an die Kollegen des Ordnungsamtes Koblenz melden. Die finden das sicherlich sehr interessant.



Ich habe mal gelesen, dass ein Freund eines Freundes eines Schwagers von einem Bekannten gehört hat, dass Du in XYZ an eine Straßenlaterne uriniert hast. Da ich diese Geschichte für faktisch einwandfrei halte, werde ich Dich dafür bei dem XYZ Ordnungsamt melden....

Mann Leute, denkt hier noch jemand außer mir... "Hier ist Dein Schild"? |uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Veit schrieb:


> Er hat hier einen entsprechend neuen Account angelegt und den Text gepostet. Und das obwohl er im AB einen weiteren Account besitzt unter dem er rege tätig ist. Gemäß der mir bekannten Anglerboard-Regeln ist dies nicht gestattet,



Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurdest Du vor geraumer Zeit hier lebenslang gesperrt. Möglicherweise damals sogar von mir. Dass Du nun hier wieder schreiben darfst zeigt, dass es auch immer eine Ausnahme von Regeln geben kann.

Das Theater mit Dir seinerzeit bleibt mir jedenfalls unvergessen und passt sowohl zu Deinem Bericht, als auch zu Deiner neuerlichen Reaktion hier wie der berühmte Popo auf den Eimer. 

Wie wäre es denn mal einfach mit seriös werden ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Hat er nicht, er wurde damals in Absprache wieder freigeschaltet, nachdem das damals alles mit uns geregelt wurde.

Wenn sich jemand uns gegenüber entsprechend benimmt und einlässt, ist das grundsätzlich immer möglich..


----------



## fischbär (5. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Schon krass, dass es doch nur einer der Pros schafft sich immer wieder derart in Szene zu setzen. Ich finde es faszinierend, dass er immer noch einen Fischereischein hat.


----------



## Debilofant (5. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Nach der Saale und der Elbe, nun also zur Abwechslung mal der Rhein als Schauplatz für öffentlichen Zoff der sehr speziellen Sorte.

Aber, früher war (trotzdem) mehr Lametta, denn zu den seeligen Saalezeiten wurde hier im AB ja zusätzlich noch um Hoppelschnitten gebuhlt, intrigiert und leidenschaftlich der Niedertracht gefrönt. Also, die aktuelle Angelegenheit scheint mir noch ein wenig ausbaufähig...

Ansosnten darf man als peinlich berührter Zuschauer in Sachen unterhaltsamer Fortsetzung wohl auch künftig guter Dinge sein, denn es gibt ja noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer Flüsse in Deutschland... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Oxyrhynchos (6. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*



Jose schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu deinem ersten beitrag seit juli 2013.
> 
> ich meine aber, es wäre, wenn man überhaupt solche wege beschreiten  möchte, aufgabe de(s)r Koblenzer Angler mit ihren schriftstellerischen  ambitionen.
> 
> so denke ich eher an das sprichwort von den denunzianten im land und an vorsorglich geschaffene doppel-accounts.



Ich bin eher Leser dieses Forums, als Verfasser und definiere mich nicht über die Anzahl meine geschriebener Posts.
Aber in dieser Situation empfand ich es als passend, nun doch etwas zu schreiben.
Und ich habe bewusst von Amtswegen geschrieben.


@ PAFischer
Ich  habe auch gar nicht behauptet, dass ich die Geschichte für faktische  richtig erachte. Allerdings gibt es hier konkrete Anzeichen für  rechtswidriges Verhalten und dem wird nachgegangen werden.


----------



## feko (9. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

na Gott sei dank findet sich doch noch ein edler Ritter der selbstlos  für Gerechtigkeit sorgt.
aber ein zweiter fehlt noch =)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgDSWhOVtz0
vg


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Wenn ihr mal alle so viel Energie in die Angelangelegenheiten stecken würdet, wäre das schön. Ich denke da an Thomas9904 seine Aktivitäten und aufrufen u.a. Petition Angelverbot Nordsee/Ostsee.

Bundesweit incl. Anglerboard mit mehrfacher Werbung hierfür haben sich nur 1048 gefunden, die gegen ein dortiges Angelverbot sind.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320431
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/content/petitionen/_2016/_09/_14/Petition_67655.html

Stattdessen wird hier im ABoard vermutet und beleidigt und angemaßt. Teils (möglich) begründet, jedoch von den Hauptstreitern nicht einmal selbst beweisbar. Sogar dafür eigens neue AB Anmeldungen erscheinen. Vermutlich aus Wiedererkennungsgrund.  

Wir wissen alle wie die Printmedien funktionieren. Dennoch, wenn man plötzlich die Möglichkeit hat den/die Schuldigen zu "hängen" dann laufen alle mit. Hinterher will´s wieder keiner gewesen sein. 

Ich finde es Schade, das der Teil sachlich (beweisbare) Diskussion auf ganz wenige Beiträge zu reduzieren ist. 

Um es mal mit Thomas erlaubten Sätzen abzuschließen. 
Die Koblenzer Angler, es könnte vermutlich sein das ich irgendwann dazu komme meine Gedanken dazu zu bringen, das diese Riesxxa......lxcher sind.
Herr VW ist vermutlich beim Kaxxen erwischt worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Offener Brief zum Blinker Artikel "Mein Herz ist R(h)ein im Blinker 11/2016*

Und damit - bevors nun wieder ausartet und mir nur Arbeit macht:
Nun hat wirklich jeder alles zum Thema gesagt, oft mehrfach, es wird nix gelöscht, aber nun geschlossen...


----------

